# 7/25 Monday Night Raw Discussion: The New Era Of Raw Begins...



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Return of the World title. Either Steph gives it to Rollins or announces Rollins vs Reigns at Summerslam for the vacant World title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Be interesting to see how they do Raws now with like 60% of the roster. Looking forward to see how they handle the world title situation. Gotta imagine they create a new world title tonight and have a tournament or something.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Stephanie's gonna award Seth the WCW Championship and then he'll book himself to live out his 80's NWA fantasies on RAW for several years.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I see them booking Reigns vs. Rollins to determine the new World Heavyweight Champion at SummerSlam. I don't think they should just hand Rollins the title like Bischoff did with Hunter 14 years ago. Announcement of the Raw main event between the two top contenders the new top prize will suffice. 

I want to see how the cruiserweight division is going to be introduced and executed. I want to see if the wrestlers are allowed to work various internationally influenced styles like they do in the Cruiserweight Classic, or will the WWE style handcuff ability to showcase what they really can do to amaze us with action.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really hoping that Owens isn't on Make Balor Look Strong duty. Surely they can't just have the motherfucker picked as Raw's second male talent overall ahead of Roman Reigns and then come in and squash Bo Dallas.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just hand Rollins the title, so they can build up Finn and have them in the RAW title match of WM33 while Styles/Cena has the WWE title match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really hoping that Owens isn't on Make Balor Look Strong duty. Surely they can't just have the motherfucker picked as Raw's second male talent overall ahead of Roman Reigns and then come in and squash Bo Dallas.


Sheamus.

Finn and Sheamus have worked together before, so they know each other better than Owens and Finn would. Owens should be wrestling Rollins for the Raw title while Zayn takes on Rusev.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't think it will be the Gold belt, probably something new. "The Game's Championship" "Hunters Heavyweight Belt" "Entertainment Championship"

Something catchy, exciting and reflective of the view of the company.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tourney Time for the Raw Championship featuring Rollins, Reigns, Cesaro, Owens, Zayn, Balor, Rusev, Jericho (and if you want to do 12, add Gallows, Anderson, Neville, ???).


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the new RAW set/stage/theme.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show should be interesting. I can't wait to see what plan that Stephanie comes up with. She better have a good plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This should be a very interesting show. First RAW with the brand new roster, so should be interesting to see how this all plays out. Also, with Ambrose retaining (which I didn't expect) I'm interested in which direction they go with those two now.

Excited for a new Stage Set/Titles/Intro. It's about time the shows got a overhaul properly.

*Edit:* Also, how could I fucking forget. Finn Balor debuts tonight :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gonna be weird to watch Raw and not see Dean on there tbh.

But I'm interested to see Finn debut and to see what they'll do with him. Plus what they do with Seth & Roman, will they feud?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Plus what they do with Seth & Roman, will they feud?


I think it's a given that they will. They've already planted the seeds for a long term post-Shield feud between them with everything Seth said about Roman's suspension. I think both will face off at SummerSlam possibly for the new RAW title.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finn Balor incoming :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nia Jax to attack Sasha and join Charlotte and Dana.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like maybe there will actually be plans for Owens.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Personally to not screw up the World title picture, they need to go with WWE RAW World Championship if they introduce a new title. Then Dean's title should be the WWE SD World Championship. When they have disparity like this with the titles, they make one seem weaker than the other.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's how tonight goes down, beat for beat.

Steph and Foley come out the ring, she's seething that RAW has lost the belt, so they introduce a new top title for the brand.

Steph wants to hand it over to her boy Seth right away, but Foley being the good guy he is, objects and thinks Rollins should battle Reigns in the main event to determine who the champion is fair and square. 

Either Reigns or Rollins closes the show as the new World Heavyweight Champion. Probably Rollins, in all honesty. 

HIRE ME FOR MORE AMAZING IDEAS!!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully Owens gets a convincing win against someone tonight and gets back on track. Hopefully towards the main event where he belongs.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do admit that the draft has made RAW interesting. Well, for tonight at least.

That start towards Reigns vs. Rollins for RAWs WWE Championship probably.

I still like Nia Jax and I wonder who she will squash first.

Sasha vs. Charlotte buildup probably..

Looking forward to seeing whats next for Zayn and Owens if indeed they are done feuding with each other.. for now.

Plus the start of Braun Strowmans push probably.

Balor, theres the interest in his debut but I also wonder if they are going to acknowledge the original bullet club trio and use the "Balor Club" even more with Gallows and Anderson. Balors going to get old fast on his own IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tonight they'll surely have to better use lower card guys now that so much talent has been deleted. :evilmatt I don't know if the cruisers shall debut tonight, but I hope they aren't too limited in what they can do.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If they simply continue the Rollins/Reigns rivalry as we all expect they will, I'll be incredibly disappointed. What exactly would the difference be between the build to Summerslam and the build to MITB?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Era, Same way of preparing: Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> What exactly would the difference be between the build to Summerslam and the build to MITB?


Reigns' suspension and everything Rollins said about it, Rollins and probably Steph blaming Reigns for getting pinned at the Battleground match and costing RAW the title, the dynamic between Steph who didn't want Reigns and Foley who picked him, etc. There is new material there for them to work with besides Shield rivalry or Rollins getting back the title he never lost which was what the MITB build up revolved around.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I want Bayley.
The Rest can fuck off, they kept the most annoying dudes and girls on the show.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

New Era is bullshit. In order for that to be considered this has to happen tonight.

New Raw theme is "Welcome to the Jungle" by Guns and Roses.

Mr. Kennedy is the Raw's weekly ring announcer, because he would fucking own.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Random question, but do we know yet if the ring ropes are going back to red now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clique said:


> I see them booking Reigns vs. Rollins to determine the new World Heavyweight Champion at SummerSlam. I don't think they should just hand Rollins the title like Bischoff did with Hunter 14 years ago. Announcement of the Raw main event between the two top contenders the new top prize will suffice.
> 
> I want to see how the cruiserweight division is going to be introduced and executed. I want to see if the wrestlers are allowed to work various internationally influenced styles like they do in the Cruiserweight Classic, or will the WWE style handcuff ability to showcase what they really can do to amaze us with action.


I think on raw they should announce the winner of the CWC will be crowned CW champion and that they will sign the best of the best from the tourney to fill the CW division as well as bring back some past CW stars.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm hoping they got new sets for Raw and SD. They need a new theme desperately. 

Tonight should be interesting though. Roman's in for a rough night since Pittsburgh hates him. I have a feeling Stephanie will open the show being pissed off with Seth and Roman for not winning the title last night. Setting up the new title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm hoping they got new sets for Raw and SD. They need a new theme desperately.
> 
> Tonight should be interesting though. Roman's in for a rough night since Philly hates him with a passion. I have a feeling Stephanie will open the show being pissed off with Seth and Roman for not winning the title last night. Setting up the new title.


Steph needs to stay off TV and let Foley run it. Foley should saw both Reigns and Rollins had a good showing and maybe make a match between the two of them to crown a new champion of Raw. Then have guys like Owens and Cesaro come out claiming they should get a shot to make a tournament for SS to see who will be champion.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Steph needs to stay off TV and let Foley run it. Foley should saw both Reigns and Rollins had a good showing and maybe make a match between the two of them to crown a new champion of Raw. Then have guys like Owens and Cesaro come out claiming they should get a shot to make a tournament for SS to see who will be champion.


I agree with letting Foley run the show. But you know how Stephanie is...always hogging the spotlight. 

I could see KO coming out telling Rollins and Reigns they've had plenty of title shots and it's his time now. I'm sure they're will be a tournament for the new title. But with WWE, it will still end up being Seth vs Roman at SS regardless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where be RAW tonight?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've got some actual excitement coming into a RAW for the first time in quite a while. 

Possible new set/theme (probably be disappointed on those), Balor, Cesaro, Bayley?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

EL SHIV said:


> Where be RAW tonight?


Pittsburgh, PA I believe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The RAW rating is bound to rise. Could it be that







is going to make RAW's rating great again?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If there's no new set for Raw I'm gonna be feeling let down


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chances are this is where my leave of absence of RAW begins since I can't stand most of the roster (Shitman, The New Day, #REGINS-A-MANIA, Slappy McMahon, Casper ect) however if there is a NEW set maybe there might be hope but I'm not counting on it......

I leave those who watch a small gif of advice onto HOW 2 WATCH RAW with the upside down M.








You'll need it with the following sobering gif about the future....








#WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Man ... pretty much all the guys I actually like are on SD ... 

And to think I was hype for the roster division.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

zrc said:


> Nia Jax to attack Sasha and join Charlotte and Dana.


CanWe lay off the pipe with stables for a quick minute?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shenroe said:


> CanWe lay off the pipe with stables for a quick minute?


No.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor practically confirmed to show up tonight...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757632355095896064


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was watching clips from like, 2008, when they went HD, and the show still looks the fucking same. What I was watching literally looked as though it could've happened yesterday and nearly a decade has passed since 2008. I think the fucking ring ropes changed colour and that's about it. 

The whole damn presentation needs an update and about 5 years ago was the time to do it, but better late then never.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ugh please don't kick things off with Foley, Stephanie, Rollins and Reigns. Just do _something_ interesting and different.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm interested in the new set and curious to see how everything goes with the split.

But i'm done watching Raw (outside of perhaps cherry picking matches/segments).


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

It seems that the SD boys will be on Raw tonight.

""""Brand Split""""", my ass.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Inb4 Nickelback theme for RAW.*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Raw should be good hopefully not getting hopes up tho.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757598129331908609


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

https://www.wwe.com/polls/which-show-are-you-more-excited-to-watch-after-wwe-battleground

How do we save RAINVERTEDM?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Ugh please don't kick things off with Foley, Stephanie, Rollins and Reigns. Just do _something_ interesting and different.



Dream on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Photo of the new set...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Photo of the new set...


Take the SSeris 08 & Summer Slam 2012 set, add a pinch of lifelessness from #WWELogic and you get this.......


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don’t imagine Stephanie will just give the belt to anyone tonight. Rollins had 3 chances last week and didn’t get the job done. So, think she will come out, say something like “they can have that title, we’ll make our own.” Seth will come out all cocky thinking she’s just going to hand it over to him and she says you didn’t get the job done. And then I imagine they’ll do a tournament that culminates at Summerslam.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see a tournament being set up tonight to determine who fights for the RAW WWE WHC, which will likely be Rollins vs. Reigns. Also with Balor and Jax likely debuting tonight and just the first RAW post the draft and BG ppv itself makes this show interesting tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> It seems that the SD boys will be on Raw tonight.
> 
> """"Brand Split""""", my ass.


Who said this?


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Uptown King said:


> I see a tournament being set up tonight to determine who fights for the RAW WWE WHC, which will likely be Rollins vs. Reigns. Also with Balor and Jax likely debuting tonight and just the first RAW post the draft and BG ppv itself makes this show interesting tonight.


I really hope we don't get a new title. They only unified the WWE/WHC titles in 2014. It's way too early to reintroduce the WHC, despite Raw not having a top championship.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really hoping that Owens isn't on Make Balor Look Strong duty. Surely they can't just have the motherfucker picked as Raw's second male talent overall ahead of Roman Reigns and then come in and squash Bo Dallas.


That would be awful. That dude's the only real reason you and I are watching RAW. Let's hope he loses a loser leaves RAW match tonight and we can wash our hands with the show.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm just hoping for a surprise


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope Smackdown gets the fist back for it's new set!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THANOS said:


> I hope Smackdown gets the fist back for it's new set!


Oh I am sure Smackdown will eventually get "fisted" :jericho2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns' suspension and everything Rollins said about it, Rollins and probably Steph blaming Reigns for getting pinned at the Battleground match and costing RAW the title, the dynamic between Steph who didn't want Reigns and Foley who picked him, etc. There is new material there for them to work with besides Shield rivalry or Rollins getting back the title he never lost which was what the MITB build up revolved around.


Yeah, but it's still the same heel/face dynamic. Rollins having more ammo to fire at Reigns doesn't justify this tired feud continuing imo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My question is, how long before Steph & Mick Foley fall out? :lol Already I could see dissension at BG, cos Mick looked happy for Dean when he won, LOL. Steph was looking pissed, and Mick pretended to look mad when she looked at him


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*People on twitter are saying red ropes are back but not posting proof pics.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I hope Smackdown gets the fist back for it's new set!


Leave the memories alone :mj2 Sadly that is just fantasy stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So tonight Corey Graves makes his RAW debut in his hometown and Finn Balor makes his RAW debut on his birthday. Looks like fun.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd like red ring ropes and the RAW logo to be in the middle of the ring à la Nitro:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> My question is, how long before Steph & Mick Foley fall out? :lol Already I could see dissension at BG, cos Mick looked happy for Dean when he won, LOL. Steph was looking pissed, and Mick pretended to look mad when she looked at him


Hope we don't end up with Stephanie just slapping Mick every damn week.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Oh I am sure Smackdown will eventually get "fisted" :jericho2


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Stephanie vs Mick at Wrestlemania..you heard it here first! :suarez1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope there aren't a bunch of filler recaps. I want new content. Looking forward to Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Yeah, but it's still the same heel/face dynamic. Rollins having more ammo to fire at Reigns doesn't justify this tired feud continuing imo.


Point is that right now there is enough new material to revitalise the feud and have it lead to to something interesting, a possibility being a double turn. Just because it maintains the same heel/face alignment (for now and as far as we know since we don't know much about how Reigns is now) it doesn't means that there can't be character development and progression.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Hope we don't end up with Stephanie just slapping Mick every damn week.


Uh oh. Sounds like a story arc in which to shoe-horn Noelle Foley into a match with Steph...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like a story arc in which to shoe-horn Noelle Foley into a match with Steph...


Was gonna suggest something like that happening. :lol

Wonder when Stephanie gets Ms. Sockette stuffed in her mouth? :hmm:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Stephanie vs Mick at Wrestlemania..you heard it here first! :suarez1


Only thing Steph would need to use as a finisher to pin Mick clean...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Only thing Steph would need to use as a finisher to pin Mick clean...


this time he'll really say I Quit? lol (remember how The Rock played a sound clip of Mankind saying I quit to beat him in the I quit match).


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I really enjoyed Battleground. I'm actually looking forward to tonight. But I will turn the tv off and never come back if Stephanie uses the words "lady balls" again.


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *People on twitter are saying red ropes are back but not posting proof pics.*




Look red to me :smile2:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Have to start the show off right, hand Rollins the new WHC, and then have Owens, Finn and Zami come out and make a fatal fourway while Sasha dances at ringside.

Good.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The novelty of superficial changes will last a couple of weeks at best, the problems run much deeper than presentation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The big gold is returning to RAW. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Point is that right now there is enough new material to revitalise the feud and have it lead to to something interesting, a possibility being a double turn. Just because it maintains the same heel/face alignment (for now and as far as we know since we don't know much about how Reigns is now) it doesn't means that there can't be character development and progression.


Don't get me wrong, I'd be all for the feud continuing if it meant we got some significant character development and perhaps a double turn at SS, but I just have absolutely no faith in WWE to pull off anything like that, which is why I'd rather just see the feud end. 

I mean, this is WWE we're talking about.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

harryfishy said:


> Look red to me :smile2:


Is the stage new as well? I thought the new stage was for smackdown only?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start? im in canada


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Almost time for a new era of RAW!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One thing WWE needs is to not rush the cruiserweights. They should all have introductory videos/promos.. If the audience knows them, they're bound to react better.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757713587645349888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757716077375787008


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

YES I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR THE ANNOUNCE TABLE TO BE BY THE STAGE FOR THE LONGGGEST TIME WOOHOO VICTORY


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW is gonna be terrible, I can feel it. :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> One thing WWE needs to not rush the cruiserweights. They should all have introductory videos/promos.. If the audience knows them, they're bound to react better.


Agreed. 

But I wonder how they'll introduce it. If they just say that they've brought out a title and are having a match summerslam for it, it'll no doubt be overshadowed by the new world title if there is one. The only thing I can think of is if they have the winner of the CWC become the first champ, but it's got about two months to go, and that'll be way too long for them too bring the division into the limelight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I want to be positive, but I've a bad feeling we're all going to be disappointed. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

RAW Pre-show is live. Sneak peak of new RAW graphics. They clearly a modern combination of the Attitude Era and Ruthless Aggression Era graphics. I love the. Back to the gritty, industrial vibe potentially.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

#RAW pre-show set says enzo and cass will be joining via Skype tonight..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! Red ring ropes mother fuckers! Lol. Like the table by the stage too. The stage is underwhelming as I was hoping for something a little newer but I’ve said I’ll wait until the show starts to judge.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lmao Jerry the King asked if we still have myspace lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to spending the next 3 hours with the fine people of this wonderful forum.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But I wonder how they'll introduce it. If they just say that they've brought out a title and are having a match summerslam for it, *it'll no doubt be overshadowed by the new world title if there is one. *The only thing I can think of is if they have the winner of the CWC become the first champ, but it's got about two months to go, and that'll be way too long for them too bring the division into the limelight.


No doubt a World Title will be added to RAW. No way they go without having their own World Championship belt.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ronzilla said:


> lmao Jerry the King asked if we still have myspace lol


Poor Jerry, still trying to find high school girls on Myspace.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The red ropes, the announce table on the stage, the new set...

Glorious :banderas


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Some things never change


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757719920666750976


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Red ropes, Announcers table back beside the stage, big gold returning(hopefully)..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it going to be a new era of


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The new logo isn't that good but fuck i'll take anything new, it already feels fresher on the pre show with the new logo and different look.


----------



## The Silent Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

*tries to imitate Jr** RED ROPES! RED ROPES!! BAH GAWD RED ROPES HAS RETURNED TO MONDAY NIGHT RAWWW!!!*

feels like its been an eternity, finally I dont have to watch that eyesore of a white color.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i'm gonna be pissed if they announce that the WWE champion can appear on both shows, i want a separate world title for each show damn it. They better unveil a new belt or bring back the world heavyweight title.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW is gonna be terrible, I can feel it. :lmao




RAW has been terrible for years. Now take off almost half the roster, remove the good half of the McMahons and what does that leave? :arn


----------



## DaGawd44 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a feeling Cesaro is gonna lose to Braun Strowman tonight. Anyone else see that happening?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Hyped for Graves.

Sorry Balor.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't understand the fascination with rope colour, they're ropes :lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Good evening everyone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Some things never change
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757719920666750976


:lol Jobbers to the back row.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope that trash song over the previewis not the new theme song
it sucked


----------



## The Silent Knight (Jul 25, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Don't understand the fascination with rope colour, they're ropes :lol.


Presentation makes a lot of difference, white ropes seem dull and boring, while red has the vibe of excitement even though the actual content maybe bad.
It's the same with food if you want a more realistic example, most people prefer food which "looks" good.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie and Mick address roster? Probably about the new title?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll say this now: 

This is the first chance, since WM30, that WWE have had to make a real change to this product. Fresh start here, and I'm going to keep an open mind.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> No doubt a World Title will be added to RAW. No way they go without having their own World Championship belt.


I meant if they have a crowning match at summerslam, it will be overshadowed by the world title crowning match...Unless of course they do the right thing and just hand Rollins the new World title.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So excited for this Raw.

Feels like the Raw after Mania.

New title, new roster, new feuds.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm just here for the Gift of Jericho.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757725193372655616
:mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I hope that trash song over the previewis not the new theme song
> it sucked


Not a fan of that type of music but it's kinda catchy after having a full listen to the song.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's hope for a good show.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The demon tonight!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone hoping for Bayley tonight should know she was at the Performance Center today.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61470433 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757725193372655616
> :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

1 minute until RAW!


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm hoping tonight's Raw is something vastly different from anything before. They keep throwing around "New Era", how about a different presentation or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Lawler a heel? Enzo not liking him.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61470433 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757725193372655616
> :mark:


Ohh please don't rush the Demon gimmick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ready for Monday Night Rollins!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

excited weirdly lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

New Era time :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Didn't like the logo before, but now that I've seen it in a graphic......:eva2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

should be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commence the fuckery!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

First night of the New Era!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope after tonight we dont get SD or Raw replays from the other shows


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very hyped for this show tbh.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Highlights in video and not screenshots

It really is a new era


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

First time I've look forward to a RAW in a while. Really excited for tonight's show...just hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

The new logo looks retro, I'm starting to like it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cool theme


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Well this into is at least kind of better.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Ohh please don't rush the Demon gimmick.


Why not, he is shit as a face.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Shit theme. Bodes well.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm liking the new theme/video


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I WANT MOREE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Raw logo looks alot better on TV.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I liked that theme. Better than the last one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Digging this new theme actually


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh I hate the new intro theme.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, RAW's new logo is god awful.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Ohh please don't rush the Demon gimmick.


Why not? Best part of Balor.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

FUCK YES! SHINEDOWN MAIN THEME!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

New video package. The song sucks, but they never have good songs because WWE likes shitty rock music. I prefer a shitty generic rock song I haven't heard a million times, so this is an improvement!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting intro.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Much better intro!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That new fucking intro! So sick! Shinedown ftw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lame theme, but better. Needs more balls.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think Cole knows what the term "beside himself" means.

HOLY SHIT RAW WENT OLD SCHOOL!!!!!


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Red ropes, there you have it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd like this announce team so much better if Graves replaced Cole...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH wow they are at the old school WWF superstars place for commentary.

Not a fan of the theme but much better than the old one


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok. The red ropes for some reason just add a grittier atmosphere. And the metal notification plates.

:lawler

Feels good mane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The new RAW intro shits on the last one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually like the new intro.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Commentary desk moved to the ramp :mark:

Those red ropes are beautiful :lenny


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

new era...Toothless regression?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

cool new intro bro's.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

No why did they put the commentators on the stage? I didn't like it the last time.


----------



## Eaglesfan 21 (Jun 27, 2016)

Raw new theme song sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This a new RAW theme? Not bad, not bad at all. I'm no rock fan by the way.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

RIGHT HERE IN WHO GIVES A FUCK LAND *CHEERS*


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Huge improvement from the old one.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Those ring ropes are sexy


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No more announcer table shenanigans


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not a good theme, but better than "Tonight's the Night."


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looks like she has bigger balls than Foley


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New theme, red ropes and the commentators are back in the original spot. Good deal!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Intro song still better than that "Remember the Name" wannabe intro 'Tonight is the Night'.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The first Monday Night Raw where we will not hear JBL utter the word Maggle in years.. It truly is a new Era.

Hey.. Wait.. Does this theme song not wholly suck? Is it not stomach turning? Fantastic!

That upside down M someone needs to be caned for that nonsense.. W's look like this, W like a W..


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

RED ROPES!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Corey Graves!

The theme...meh. Better than the shit before it, however.

Starting off with Steph.....again. YUCK!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see what goes down!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope this split fails, along with their "New Era" spiel.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So many wrestlers.... so little charisma.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pretty good Intro.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Look at Strowman's hairdo.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Holly shit the intro. :mark: :mark:

Keep it up WWE, keep it up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of the best things about Raw in the new era = NO JBL ON COMMENTARY FOR 3 HOURS. YES.

He's still stinking up SD, but I'll take it :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Balor not on stage?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No need for Steph out there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That new RAW logo is actually nice


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon and Mick Foley as authority figures....New Era......... :ha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Trade Cesaro to Smackdown please.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Neville :mark:


I missed him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That intro music is straight hot garbage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like there's gonna be a battle royal for WHC.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Bashing Roman lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao at the Reigns shaming


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where's the Demon Finn Balor?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

SHE JUST SAID WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP HAHAHA U SCREWED UP STEPH!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman looks like he's on the adderall again.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BIG REIGNS

LARGER THAN LIFE


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Reigns burials already!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Not optimistic about this. Still WWE bullshit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn that ripping of Roman continues...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The whole point of having a GM is so the commissioners don't need to be on TV as much. But Steph doesn't understand that :lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman looking like he is just wanna kill someone.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here comes the big gold belt :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Those ropes are so fucking nostalgic :homer


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The fans frakking cheered Stephanie calling Roman a loser.

Bet WWE didn't see that coming...


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

New show starts with a stephanie mcmahon heel promo, yeah this feels really fresh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that guy in the crowd looked just like Owens lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I liked the graphics in the intro and yes at them bringing back the red ropes.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Breh Kevin Owens clone in the crowd


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit that quick cut of the guy in the crowd looked exactly like Owens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that guy looked just like fucking KO :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lolreigns


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Second world title inbound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie calling Roman what he is.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

SHAME roman SHAME


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Red ropes. Fap fap fap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns walking out with dat new belt :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn that Reigns punishment


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Spear the ******, Roman.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

BRAND NEW CHAMPIONSHIP TITLE BROHS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph tells the truth for the first time. :reigns2


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

That's a stupid name


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They call them "Fatal Four Way" matches because you might die from insomnia before the show is over.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cool name.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That is a really stupid name


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WWE Universal Championship. I like it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THEY STOLE MY TITLE NAME.

CHEAP FUCKERS


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

WWE Universal Championship. :lol:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Oh God, Roman running through everybody tonight!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The universal champion WTF

Why not call it the world championship FFS


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So Reigns vs. Rollins at SS as expected for the RAW WHC.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WWE universal championship? Lame :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That is a horrible name


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Universal Championship :maury


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Universal Champiosnhip? :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

UNIVERSAL TITLE

zzzzz


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE Universal Championship!? :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Not fair that no one from Mars or Venus gets to compete for the universal title


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Universal championship? Hmm...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please bring back the Winged Eagle.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Universal? Are the Colons running RAW now?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The WWE Universal championship? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Universal championship:lmao

They never out do themselves with these stupid names.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Universal Championship?
:ha

Is this serious?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Universal championship... not feeling it


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I was waiting for Foley to say he was joking about the "WWE Universal Championship" name. Jesus wept.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE UNIVERSAL CHAMPIONSHIP..... :lol :lmao fpalm

This sounds like some Mexican title!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the belt gonna have a fucking solar system on it :cool2


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

What a stupid name.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

And thats not gonna be Reigns of course...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Universal championship


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like either a singles match between Rollins and Reigns to decide Raw's World Champ. Or something like a Fatal Fourway with four of Raw's top guys.


Yep. Easy to see that one coming.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Universal champion


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That's a shitty ass name.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Universal?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like it, so far!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sheamus' look at Rollins when it was announced he would be in that SS match was priceless.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Universal Championship. What kind of Indy wrestling bush league fuckery is that? :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Universal universal :ha


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

WWE Universal Championship? Interesting. Hope the title looks good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE with this create a belt bullshit from the Smackdown game.:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev needs to crush everyone.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Universal championship. :lol


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

No demon paint, thank god


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I'm so glad Dean has the WWE Championship if the other title is called the Universal Championship :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WWE Universal Championship???? Ugh.

Why not the "WWE RAW Championship"?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FINN BALOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Balor looks like a fucking star up there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth Rollins face turn incoming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I can only imagine the meeting:
Hey guys what will be better than a world championship?
Let's call it a universal championship!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Universal Championship :heyman6


I can't see it catching on to be honest...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So, they mock Roman for failing Raw but then they put him in a title opportunity. :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Roman you cost our brand the World Title. 

And you took the pin at BG.

Don't worry will put you in the world title tournament.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Balor has a rocket strapped to his ass


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NEW BELT


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Universal Championship. What kind of Indy wrestling bush league fuckery is that? :lmao


It's better than I can come up with..Of course I'm terrible with names.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DeeGuy said:


> Universal Championship :heyman6
> 
> 
> I can't see it catching on to be honest...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Finn.









Splooge.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No big gold belt


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Balor is so small, he was on stage the entire time and you couldn't see him.

That's Vince's idea of a "rib", BTW. He pulled the same garbage with Bryan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please, just give me Enzo and Cass and the New Day. Nothing else on RAW is watchable.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor-Rollins - money.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How could you take someone serious being called the Universal champion ? :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Universal championship, :lmao

Just call it the World Title you fuckers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Balor looks like a fucking star already in that leather jacket standing up there.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Balor looks good on that stage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If this truly is a New Era, then Reigns won't win.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> WWE with this create a belt bullshit from the Smackdown game.:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Big E is suffering the side effects of falling on his noggin last night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Calling it the Universal Championship would only make sense if Dean's title was called the World Championship, which it's not. It's the WWE Championship, so that makes NO sense :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> It's better than I can come up with..Of course I'm terrible with names.


Me too. I don't know why people are shitting on it.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Some guys struggle saying WWE Heavyweight Champion. Cant wait for them to try WWE Universal Champion.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn......I'm paying attention WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good start. I like the two Fatal 4 ways. Much better than the standard tournament we usually get.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Please let Balor win and then lose to Seth at Summerslam.

I'm not interested in Reigns vs Rollins AGAIN.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Finn is going to be big.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Man Finn Balor is sex in that fucking jacket .... holy ... lord help me lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor better win this. NO way it should be Reigns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And for all of you not picked...get back to the fucking midcard, geeks.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So Owens gets to lose again tonight. Great way to get him back on track...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Universal :lmao

all the people that tought raw won the draft, hold that L


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well just waiting for them to roll out the WWE Multiverse Championship in about 10 years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor vs Roman. Roman goes over because Fuck you, that's why! :vince$


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

SASHA WITH THE TITLE SHOT TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Universal is lame tbh. Should've just called it the world title. WWE title for Smackdown and WWE world title for Raw would've been fine imo.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm picking Balor and sadly Reigns as the winners. But Balor pins Reigns clean. And that is good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We are off to a good start! Episode is gonna be good!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm all for Finn vs. Rollins at SS for the Universal Championship knowing that its going to be Rollins vs. Reigns.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So they brought the whole roster just to shit all over Reigns?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if they have Roman win this thing.... Balor needs to fucking win this without a doubt, i'm tired of Rollins and Reigns, we've seen that already give us something new for SS.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who knows? Maybe they scoured the galaxy for new talent. From "the moons of Jupiter" or "Mount Mons of Mars"....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's a new error alright...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Universal Championship sounds like some name a five year old gives to his belt made of paper and colored in with crayons.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> That new RAW logo is actually nice


That's what I was thinking too. Everyone was shitting on it talking how awkward and weird the "W" looked. I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish they could just bring back the Winged Eagle. Ugh.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Balor/Rollins is MONEY


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Noticed Braun Strowman has changed his look a little bit, shaved the sides of his head and sporting a ponytail, no more sheep mask.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor needs Heyman so fucking much. Dude looks like money, but like Brock, needs that fucking Heyman magic.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I can't wait to see all the titles that are going to be created on Smackdown..might as well build a title for each wrestler fuckkkittt


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope that title name grows on me because at the moment it sounds horrible. 

Apart from that, I'm liking the changes and we look set for a decent show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Demon King already getting thrust into the spotlight = Best for business :trips2

And the WWE Universal Championship sounds fine by me, considering it certainly sounds different from what a world title would be designated as.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> How could you take someone serious bring called the Universal champion ? :lol


WWE's obsession with 'universe' bullshit has been taken to a new level.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> No big gold belt


Hope it stays retired. WWE's version of it wasnt even that big anyway.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> It's better than I can come up with..Of course I'm terrible with names.


Raw Heavyweight Championship
If they keep driving the point home that Raw is the flagship show, there shouldn't be a problem adding it to their title's name.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Universal Championship sounds so B+ Title.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Finn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to give kudos to WWE for not splintering the WWE World Heavyweight Championship...again even if the name of the new title is a little goofy. I mean they could have taken the easy way out and we would have all groaned at the thought. A better name could have been chosen (such as WWE Global, which is just another synonym for the word "world", Championship) but it is what it is. I just hope the belt if fucking epic, of WWE Undisputed Championship proportions.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I assume the final is Balor vs. Reigns, who wins that match I have no idea.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They actually made everything work but then they do stupid shit like the universal championship. 

What the fuck Vince, what the fuck is wrong with you? You dumb son of a bitch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Who knows? Maybe they scoured the galaxy for new talent. From "the moons of Jupiter" or "Mount Mons of Mars"....


"I think it's time we start pushing Strowman again..."


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Reigns vs Rollins at Summerslam clearly. Rollins goes over clean, again most likely. Reigns needs to be out of the championship picture for a while. It'll do him some good.

Reigns recaptures the Universal Title in his 3rd consecutive Mania main event making history

:lawler


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I'm picking Balor and sadly Reigns as the winners. But Balor pins Reigns clean. And that is good.


If I wasn't a cynical bastard when it comes to this company, I'd say the same. But I am, so reigns is winning.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Universal Studios lawsuit coming right up? lol jk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL of course Seth doesn't have to be in the tournament for the new title :lol Considering that he also lost at BG, lol. It's not like he was the former champion or anything, Dean retained.

I'm mainly saying this cos I wanted to see Seth wrestle tonight....


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Let's just start up the Cruiserweight matches


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can see the brand split severely hurting the company. The fucking Universal Championship? Shit's gonna tank real hard.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Universal isn't that bad, guys. Most of you know how critical I am but truly it isn't a bad name. Yes, I can pick on it too, but it beats my ideas from a while back on a new belt....WWE Television title, Americas Championship, Western Hemisphere Champion. Again, I suck at names so...


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea I can't defend that shit, name is terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor v Rollins is the match that would most capture my attention.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Universal Championship huh? .....what the hell, why not. I just hope the physical belt looks better than the name sounds.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

World Heavyweight Championship. 
WWE Championship. 

It's not fucking rocket science.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cesaro looked like almost tripped over a wire or something lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

WOW. This set is sooo new looking.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the new set look and song didn't realize how much I missed the red ropes until now So I guess Smackdown will have the blue ropes too it really makes the show more unique with the diffferent rope colors and set look!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did Cesaro almost trip?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It should have been the raw world champion


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

"World title" makes no sense when you already have a WWE title. But this name sucks. Just name it the Raw title.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

that has to be the stupidest name for a title I have ever heard :cuss:
Smackdown has a world title but we need to keep Raw as the A show ... lets make it a Universal Championship !!! :vince3


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Pretty good start to far.

I actually like "Universal Championship". It's different, it's unique, and it sounds big, which is a plus.

Digging the new theme song as well. Not quite "Across the Nation" good, but certainly miles ahead of "Tonight is the Night". Even the new logo looks decent in the right context.

Good job, WWE :eva2

But I swear to God, if Reigns runs over everyone, I'm gonna throw up. Seth vs Finn please!!! :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Smackdown Women's title hopefully tomorrow. Jericho should be the first ever universal champ BAYBAY! First Undisputed champ so hey lets do it. Also great choice for RAW theme song for once.*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Stage! COULOURED RING ROPES! Announce Table On The Stage! Ne Opening Vid! SHINEDOWN! <3 

Off to a good start. Calling it now though it will be Reigns vs. Balor then Reigns vs. Rollins. 

They royally fucked up Balors main roster debut though it was like oh and Finn Balor fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why don't they just call it 'Master of the Universe' title. I'd fuck with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The name of the World Title is stupid, but as long as the belt itself LOOKS good, I'm fine with it. But considering what the current day WWE Title looks like, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> I have to give kudos to WWE for not splintering the WWE World Heavyweight Championship...again even if the name of the new title is a little goofy. I mean they could have taken the easy way out and we would have all groaned at the thought. A better name could have been chosen (such as WWE Global, which is just another synonym for the word "world", Championship) but it is what it is. I just hope the belt if fucking epic, of WWE Undisputed Championship proportions.


They have went away from the word global ever since jj was accused of a pyramid scheme with gfw. They even changed the cruiserweight tourney name from global cruiserweight tournament to cruiserweight classic.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A Balor/Rollins match with Rollins winning after a great competitive match is easily the best we can get from all this.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I really liked the first segment. They educated the audience on a number of things. They introduced a new major belt, a tournament for said belt all the while establishing the top nine men on their brand.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

That ring announcer is so goddamn bad


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

someone get me a pizza..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Moving the announce tables let them get a decent amount of unobstructed ringside seats added.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Let's just start up the Cruiserweight matches


Is that the one where Ibushi gets squashed by Strowman?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> It should have been the raw world champion










Marv95 said:


> "World title" makes no sense when you already have a WWE title. But this name sucks. Just name it the Raw title.


Raw heavyweight championship sounds fucking retarded. 

It was WWE Championship and the World Heavyweight Championship before. 

There was no need to change to something stupid as the universal championship.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Balor in the house!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> "World title" makes no sense when you already have a WWE title. But this name sucks. Just name it the Raw title.


How does it make no sense when in the past they had the WHC and the WWE champion


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

So they use eight of the roster for these two fatal four ways... Is there anyone left for the rest of the show?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Obese Turtle said:


> If I wasn't a cynical bastard when it comes to this company, I'd say the same. But I am, so reigns is winning.


I swear to Christ if you've just jinxed it you're getting negged up the wazoo.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's Balor!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Cesaro cut off :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

OH YES MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Here comes Finn Bálor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor Club confirmed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BALOR :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at this 4 way match , I say Reigns vs Rusev final?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Thinking about it, I really hope they go back to calling the WWE Championship the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. If not, having the two main titles as the WWE Championship and the WWE Universal Championship doesn't work for me as having just one word distinguishing between the two is dumb.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Balor looks like a star


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well then, I see who is getting Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Bo :lol


The Inspirational One corpsing?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF Cole said "professional wrestling"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor should have came out last


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cole actually putting over talent! What is this?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Truthfully, after what little I've seen of Balor I would have preferred a 1 on 1 tournament so he can showcase what he does in perhaps 3 matches tonight. It would really cement him right away rather than getting lost in a 4 way with too much action to focus on only one guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking. Sploooge. 
Jesus.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Woah woah woah woah, did Michael Cole JUST say Wrestling? And he's talking about other promotions? What am I watching right now?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Balor fucking nailing the entrance. :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I see they're using new camera shots! 

Goddamn, they gave New Japan that fucking RUBBBBBBBBBBBBB.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL I'm so glad Dean has the WWE Championship if the other title is called the Universal Championship :lmao


Your sig just made me remember that Roman would've been a fantastic face if they hadn't have screwed it up countless of times and let him have character freedom. He looks so lovable there! Can you send me that gif please?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fatal 4 way is no DQ right? The Club helps Balor maybe? Balor Club is born?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Is Balor a T-Bird tribute act?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"He's not new in the world of professional wrestling."

_Professional wrestling._

_*PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.*_


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Leather Rebel said:


> So, they mock Roman for failing Raw but then they put him in a title opportunity. :lmao


It makes as much sense as saying Roman embarrassed the company and keeping him in the main event at Battleground.

None.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If it's Balor:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Balor looks like a star. (Y)

Have him face Rollins at Summerslam. It'd be a fresh matchup and fans there would eat that shit up.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol at that crotch shot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even if you don't like Balor, you have to admit his entrance is pretty awesome.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Finn claiming Romans female fan base. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So many wet panties in that arena...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finn Balor needs to win this


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Balor working the camera like trips taught him. They need to cut the lights off though like nxt.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So damn cool seeing Balor already in such a high profile match.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Meh, Finn does nothing for me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit they're actually going with Balor Club on Raw, thought they dropped that when they came out with the new shirt. Thank god they kept it. Also you can't look at that entrance and not see a fucking star.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Finn looking like a damn star.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor should have came out last


He did.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Balor going to win this then coming out with his body paint for the main event.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm shocked they didn't call their title the "hashtag" title :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor should have came out last


He did.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Commentary actually hyping up Finn by listing his numerous accolades instead of just calling him "a promising up-and-comer" :tripsblessed


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This has started very well honestly. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor should have came out last


He did.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Pretty interesting Raw tonight and it's only been 20 minutes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "He's not new in the world of professional wrestling."
> 
> _Professional wrestling._
> 
> _*PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.*_


I also noticed they've started calling them fans instead of WWE Universe


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

best abs in the biz


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God, I hope Rusev calls Finn "Flippy Fish Bálor".


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor vs. KO to start off?!?!?!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How does it make no sense when in the past they had the WHC and the WWE champion


It made no sense back then either. It's the same thing just different belt designs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ironcladd1 said:


> :lol at that crotch shot


I appreciated it tho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev giving Balor the welcome party hehe :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Finn will win this tonight. But if they have him lose to Roman.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Any chance Cesaro doesn't eat this pin?

Rusev and Owens are way to protected and they won't have their second round pick pinned in his debut match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

safc-scotty said:


> Thinking about it, I really hope they go back to calling the WWE Championship the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. If not, having the two main titles as the WWE Championship and the WWE Universal Championship doesn't work for me as having just one word distinguishing between the two is dumb.


Two belts can only work if both show having different pay per views


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For those disliking the title name...there used to be a "much beloved by me" organization called "Universal Wrestling Federation" with Cowboy Bill Watts and Jim Ross. And the title was the Universal Heavyweight Championship...Terry "Bam Bam "Gordy first champion followed by "Dr. Death" Steve Williams


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's so great to hear corey graves and not jbl.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ropes are horrendous. Blends in with the red lit crowd. Not good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Fatal 4 way is no DQ right? The Club helps Balor maybe? Balor Club is born?


I would save that for the 2nd match (one on one match) where he wins the right to fight or the title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No JBL. Fuck yes!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know who to cheer I like all the guys in this match lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Balor has a drop kick that can rival Styles and Orton.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

too sweet.. I died.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Two belts can only work if both show having different pay per views


They are


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> Balor going to win this then coming out with his body paint for the main event.


That takes hours to put on.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Loved that sweet camera angle during Balor's entrance.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The G.O.A.T said:


> It makes as much sense as saying Roman embarrassed the company and keeping him in the main event at Battleground.
> 
> None.


Shane said he had a contractual obligation to compete in that match basically playing it off as they signed the deal on Monday


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

All this for Roman to get the win at the end of the night.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just noticed they updated the set by putting an arch around the Titantron.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is going to be a gem I bet three out of the four had one hell of a triple threat what last year? Now Balor in that mix. Getcha popcorn ready.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I wonder who came up with the title name smh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait to win the UNIVERSAL Championship so I can tell Foley, Steph and Vince to go fuck themselves because I'm going to defend this title on


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Balor looks like a star


So does Reigns and he's one of the great babyface flops in modern wrestling history. Looks don't matter to most people in 2016, but Vince still thinks it's the mid-80's.

Balor's first match on the main roster is a fatal four way... how exciting...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Red ropes. Wrestlers. Fans. Putting guys over on commentary.

What the fuck is this shit? Where's my sports entertainment damn it? :vince3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WWE Universal Champion
WWE World Champion

Only way to salvage it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> :lol at that crotch shot


Steph clearly has some creative control.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welp it looks like thisis gonna be another Commercial City edition of Raw fpalm


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Did the camera filter just then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> Balor going to win this then coming out with his body paint for the main event.


Nope. He's definitely saving that for SummerSlam.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Already commercials.

How new.

Jesus.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The sensible move would be to make Balor the 4th member of the Club and build toward a power struggle between him and Styles, but of course WWE will have Anderson/Gallows turn on Styles at SummerSlam.

Btw Universal. I mean WTF. LOL.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

One of these 4 fellas is doing the job to Roman later. Tragic.

Red ropes are so good on the eye though :trips5


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> That takes hours to put on.


Which is why they are starting with his fatal 4 way match instead of the other one. I mean they will have 2 hours to paint it on. Im sure the crew is in the back ready ro get to work as soon as the match ends.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aliens going to be able to face off for the Universal title too?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> I would save that for the 2nd match (one on one match) where he wins the right to fight or the title.


Wouldn't it be better for the title match itself? Win the title and turn Rollins face in the process. That could work, thought IDK about having Finn win the belt right away but if they do join and Finn ends up losing the belt, it makes all of them look foolish


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually enjoying listening to Corey Graves


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW needs to end with a champ heel turn.

Roman heel turn on Balor to start a fresh feud or Balor heel turn to win title joining Anderson/Gallows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I wish we could get a preview of what the new Title looks like.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I wish we could get a preview of what the new Title looks like.


Don't get your hopes up. Only way not to be disappointed is to imagine the most horrendous design in your mind.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TommyRich said:


> I'm actually enjoying listening to Corey Graves


Love him on commentary, glad he is n RAW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> Balor going to win this then coming out with his body paint for the main event.


Body paint is for pay-per-views only.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd be shitting my pants if I was a Reigns fan rn tbh. Him vs Balor in the ME ... i'd fancy Balor at this point in time. Got to wonder where he goes after that though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> WWE Universal Champion
> WWE World Champion
> 
> Only way to salvage it.


Stephanie said her brothers show had the wwe world heavyweight championship like less than 2 minutes before announcing her title, people seem to hAve short attention spans and overlooked that


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Apart from the stupid title name, i think that was a really strong start to Raw.
Set up the show quite nicely and actually has me wanting to watch to see what happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Only way not to be disappointed is to imagine the most horrendous design in your mind.


Based on what the WWE Title looks like, I'm definitely not. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Stephanie said her brothers show had the wwe world heavyweight championship


Then it's not as bad. 

Since Raw is the 'superior' show.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Let's go Rusev!!!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> That takes hours to put on.


Theyll have more than 2 to get it on


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now kayfabe why would Steph and Mick include Roman in the tournament?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how does it make sense that Stephanie would allow Roman in this? Why would they even give him the chance? Shouldn't he be punished and pushed down the card? Even in kayfabe Stephanie should make Roman start at the bottom, seeing as he lost the WWE title for Raw at BG.

Roman's apparently hated by Stephanie but is consonantly given title opportunities, go figure...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

speaking of balor, i hope he goes with hte sunday bloody sunday as his finisher.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Balor is going places.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

The belt is probably going to be the ugliest thing they could come up with. And they'll think it's great.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Guessing Finn wins and loses to Roman later.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least there are stakes the first night...WWE Universal Champion is an extremely lame name though. Oh well...there's always something to complain about.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

RAW gets the championship of the fucking universe. :vince5 #AShow


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

After how much I enjoyed Battleground I'm giving RAW a chance, I just hope it doesn't lead to Reigns winning this thing as that's just predictable and boring


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rusev with the Ru-plex.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lok said:


> Aliens going to be able to face off for the Universal title too?


Goku w/Beerus and Whis representing Universe 7 vs Hit w/Champa and Vados representing Universe 6 @ WrestleMania.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Way to put Balor over by having the two heels work him over.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> people seem to hAve short attention spans and overlooked that


TNA sucks btw


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You can tell we're in a new era. WWE have dropped the PG rating as evidenced by Michael Cole's dirty language on commentary.

"Professional wrestling."


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Balor v Reigns eh?

Reigns wins lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I wish smackdown would have taken Cole and not JBL. 


I actually think JBL is funny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GWB_Sparta said:


> The belt is probably going to be the ugliest thing they could come up with. And they'll think it's great.


I would say it cant be worse than the WWE title but we said that last time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> Your sig just made me remember that Roman would've been a fantastic face if they hadn't have screwed it up countless of times and let him have character freedom. He looks so lovable there! Can you send me that gif please?


I have a rotating sig, so I don't know which gif you're talking about :lol Describe it to me, and I'll send it to you


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

GWB_Sparta said:


> The belt is probably going to be the ugliest thing they could come up with. And they'll think it's great.


I really don't give a damn about their "Roman Reigns Heavyweight Championship of the Raw".


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Still haven't got rid of that crap looking camera-facing LED ring apron.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm right here" :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd love Rusev to win this.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Got Rid of JBL and the commentary is a lot better.

Imagine that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KO and Rusev should have a presidential debate.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All the threads need to be called Monday Night Universal RAM from now on.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

OWENS >>>>

:lawler


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Owens is killing me with his remarks...stomach hurts laughing


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Owens and Rusev for tag team champs!


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

"I don't know what that means" lol KO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think I'd really like a Rusev/Owens team :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wonder how soon before the geeks on the 2K forums demand that the WWE Universal Championship and the new RAW & SmackDown sets be apart of 2K17 :lol when the game is probably set at this point and development is probably over half complete if not more.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its gonna be sucha slap in the face to all the other wrestlers if they have Reigns win this thing. Reigns fails a drug test, while everyone else plays by the rules and are all pretty much better in every aspect than him, yet the guy is still pushed as the top guy and booked to go over everyone.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That move Owens just did.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> WWE Universal Champion
> WWE World Champion
> 
> Only way to salvage it.


If they do that, then the Raw belt sounds more important than the Smackdown belt seeing how the Universe is bigger than the World.

Should have just called it the WWE World Champion and WWE Global Champion.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If they're gonna insist on calling THE UNIVERSAL CHAMPIONSHIP...










... then they need to all the fuck out on the design. Like, the craziest wrestling belt ever fucking invented.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Every time I see the red ropes up close :trips5


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Its gonna be sucha slap in the face to all the other wrestlers if they have Reigns win this thing. Reigns fails a drug test, while everyone else plays by the rules and is better in every aspect, yet the guy is still pushed as the top guy and booked to go over everyone.


You _want_ Reigns to lose. Just say it dude.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Got Rid of JBL and the commentary is a lot better.
> 
> Imagine that.


I'm actually shocked that it IS much better. 

Shows how bad JBL has been lately...I hadn't noticed.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Wonder how soon before the geeks on the 2K forums demand that the WWE Universal Championship and the new RAW & SmackDown sets be apart of 2K17 :lol when the game is probably set at this point and development is probably over half complete if not more.



DLC? I don't know.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I hate the uppercut train

I like Cesaro but that move sucks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope they swerve us and make one of KO or Rusev champ.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> If they do that, then the Raw belt sounds more important than the Smackdown belt seeing how the Universe is bigger than the World.


"To be the man you have to beat the man."

The man who beat the man is Ambrose. Period. Unless you beat him, your "world championship belt" is a geek belt.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

The use of the word "wrestling" has been creeping back into shows of late, mainly in CWC and NXT but Cole using it on RAW? wow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Roman be Champion of the Universe? Should have brought back Batista for this.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Raw does feel a little more fresher (to say it like my nephew would), but the best change they could have made is to reduce the show back to 2 hours.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Balor is a beast !


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

OMG I JUST FOUND SNORLAX!


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have a rotating sig, so I don't know which gif you're talking about :lol Describe it to me, and I'll send it to you


Roman cheesing like a 4 year old in front of the roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Finn does his finisher and they already let someone kick up from it WTF


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Commercials, man.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ANOTHER commercial?



God damn dude.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well there goes Bloody Sunday.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have said it a thousand times before and i will say it again. Roman is staying babyface untill he gets over. Vince is a stubborn old man. If he was turning heel it would have happened months ago when he was getting heat naturally. This suspension wont change a thing


3rd commercial break in 13 minutes unkout with this shit


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my This is exciting!!!....Commercial!!...you dumb motherfu...

And I really didn't need to see this crab lovers ad...I've been craving lately.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> If they do that, then the Raw belt sounds more important than the Smackdown belt seeing how the Universe is bigger than the World.
> 
> Should have just called it the WWE World Champion and WWE Global Champion.


It's already called that apparently.

And yes that would make sense and sounds decent too.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> Every time I see the red ropes up close :trips5


They're beautiful aren't they? :hogan

I guess they'll still use those disgusting white ropes at PPV's but I can live with that.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Great match so far and it's great to finally have red ropes again also about time Bálor is on the main roster, he spent way too long in NXT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Hope they swerve us and make one of KO or Rusev champ.


Whoever it is, hopefully they are a heel by the end of the night.

We need that babyface Rollins running RAW.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Are people in American getting a small screen of the match during adverts like they got last week (during Smackdown I believe)?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay another commercial :cuss: really WWE 2 fucking commercials in ONE fucking match? WTF is wrong with you cunts?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> OMG I JUST FOUND SNORLAX!


Bro, I had a bellsprout run after one ball just now. Bullshit!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


> Will Roman be Champion of the Universe? Should have brought back Batista for this.


oh he'll be back to promote Guardians of the Galaxy 2. just like he did to promote the 1st installment


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> TNA sucks btw


My account is 10 years old and from the fsn days lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Wonder how soon before the geeks on the 2K forums demand that the WWE Universal Championship and the new RAW & SmackDown sets be apart of 2K17 :lol when the game is probably set at this point and development is probably over half complete if not more.


It takes two seconds to add in a new title. The sets are a different story


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Finn does his finisher and they already let someone kick up from it WTF


That's not his finisher. His finishers are

1916 (Bloody Sunday)

Coup de grace (double foot stomp from the top)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> My account is 10 years old and from the fsn days lol


Just pulling your leg.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"New era" but still too many damn commercials lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Finn does his finisher and they already let someone kick up from it WTF


Thats not his finisher, more like one of his signature moves. The underhook brainbuster is his finisher, called Bloody Sunday.

Also 1916 is the dumbest name for a finisher ever, i still call it Bloody Sunday.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Raw does feel a little more fresher (to say it like my nephew would), but the best change they could have made is to reduce the show back to 2 hours.


I'm still hoping they'll go back to 2 hours someday but i won't hold my breath 
3 is just too long and contains far too much filler.
Plus it kinda makes your 3 hour ppv's seem less special

edit: and with the reduced roster it would make sense


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> If they do that, then the Raw belt sounds more important than the Smackdown belt seeing how the Universe is bigger than the World.
> 
> Should have just called it the WWE World Champion and WWE Global Champion.


Should have just called it the WWE Raw and WWE Smackdown Championships. Simple easy, problem solved.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If they're gonna insist on calling THE UNIVERSAL CHAMPIONSHIP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be pissed if it's not a ufo with the WWE logo on it, and flashing led's, and a naked space chick with a raygun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That's not his finisher. His finishers are
> 
> 1916 (Bloody Sunday)
> 
> Coup de grace (double foot stomp from the top)


Oh I though that was how he was going to do the 1916 (Bloody Sunday) since that is what Graves called it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Babyface Roman WILL NOT win this. 

They are trying to push a new era. No way they are doing hated babyface Roman vs heel Seth again.

Now heel Roman......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoever created commercials should be strung up by their balls.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "New era" but still too many damn commercials lol.


Dafuq happened to picture in picture? :cry


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ben-Hur with the new LBGT version "Ben-His"...Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> Are people in American getting a small screen of the match during adverts like they got last week (during Smackdown I believe)?


Nope


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "To be the man you have to beat the man."
> 
> The man who beat the man is Ambrose. Period. Unless you beat him, your "world championship belt" is a geek belt.


Not sure what your point is. You said Ambrose is the main, then said the world championship belt is a geek belt... Ambrose is the one holding the World Championship belt. Are you saying he's a man holding a geek belt?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Balor looks like a homeless CM Punk. And with his facepaint he´ll look like a homeless Jeff Hardy. He just does not look like a star. Very strange decision to pick him for the big push. He looks like a jobber.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Should have called it the "NEW ERA RAWLIVE STEPHANIE RULEZ SHANE SUCKS WWE NETWORK 9.99" championship.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That spot.... Every fucking fatal four way in WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "New era" but still too many damn commercials lol.


They need to do that PIP again during the ads


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I just ordered 3 pizzas for myself..dammit why


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want a Universal Championship that fucking 80s He-Man would wear.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Danny's right. Ambrose is the man right now. He pinned Seth and Roman in one week and is the WWE champion. Now those two are fighting for the geek belt on Raw while Ambrose will be defending THE belt on SD.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> DLC? I don't know.


They never do new belts and arenas as DLC, as it'll be a selling point for WWE 2K18. At the very least they might get the call name (since it's easy to do) but to add the arenas and the belt (which I'm assuming won't debut until SummerSlam) they won't do as DLC. The same reason why they didn't do Becky, Bayley, Sasha and Charlotte last year.

But there will someone on that forum who will bitch incessantly until they turn blue in the face (like they did last year) that this should be in a game that is probably pretty much set in stone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens and Rusev keep costing each other the match, that would be a great match up for the US title at SS


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cesaro is the only guy who hasn't snarled, grimaced, grunted or did anything that shows emotion and intensity


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> Should have just called it the WWE Raw and WWE Smackdown Championships. Simple easy, problem solved.


Agreed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marking over brands run by the same company.

:heyman6


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh I though that was how he was going to do the 1916 (Bloody Sunday) since that is what Graves called it.


Nah, he actually did a Paroxysm 










It's a common mistake as Graves has called that the 1916 before as well.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My God they just called them fans again


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a Superkick Party. First Owens now Rusev.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the future of the WWE right here. Amazing match so far


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro fake push #5,125,666...


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The little things really do matter, its so pleasing to see coloured ropes again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome match so far.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

holy fuck that dealift suplex on rusev.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Graves is light years better than JBL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doing good so far!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I want a Universal Championship that fucking 80s He-Man would wear.


I HAVE THE POWER!!!!
http://i.imgur.com/iptFYAo.jpg


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great sell by rusev.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nah, he actually did a Paroxysm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that is why I was confused.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow that clothesline sell from Rusev


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Marking over brands run by the same company.
> 
> :heyman6


We call this a MONOPOLY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Graves is a breath of fresh air on commentary.

:drose


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

it would be nice to see Seth involved in matches like this instead of always being involved with Reigns or Ambrose.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

What a damn tv match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I will never not laugh at that bush league name. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ronzilla said:


> I just ordered 3 pizzas for myself..dammit why


Give a box to your neighbor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Graves is a breath of fresh air on commentary.
> 
> :drose


Honestly wouldn't mind if he were the only one doing commentary.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excellent effort so far. Very nice match. :clap


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Owens should win this.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

the swing with authority!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> this is the future of the WWE right here. Amazing match so far


And to think, the follow up match has Reigns and Shemus in it. :kobelol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is hoping a former wrestler returns tonight :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A good length wrestling match with guys that are over. Fucking A.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FINN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Hell yes Balor!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooow! Balor with the win!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Balor wins! Good for him.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

He just pinned Rusev.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor wins!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Bálor! Marking out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn it looked like Balor landed right on Rusev's dick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Save us Seth. :rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A lot of new camera angles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!



Horrible! Just horrible! Rusev be crushing everybody.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Now please god don't let Reigns win the next fatal 4 way.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Balor due to job to Roman

:lawler

Balor fans going to lose their shit


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

That was an awesome match. I don't see the other four-way topping it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Well damn. Balor wasted no time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Very good match. RAW off to a strong start.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Do you guys think Balor should link up with Anderson/Gallows now? He seems to have momentum by himself and don't really need them like that. I'm not sure.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't get the hype about Balor thus far. He's a dark-haired Sami Zayn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow so KO loses again... I guess it's a good thing, he was going to job to Reigns anyway.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That match deserved a "This is awesome" chant...I'm not much on cliched chants but this match deserved it. Every one of them performed great.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Two other guys in this match don't have a title....couldn't have let Balor pin one of them?:shrug


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor Rusev just went through a gauntlet :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. Why the only champ in the match have to take the pinfall though? lol

I guess Balor/Reigns for the main event?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm glad Balor won, but why did Rusev have to eat the pin? Should be Cesaro we all know he's not going to achieve anything.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a match.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Body paint time. Called it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good match, good to see Balor win. Would've preferred if he didn't pin Rusev though, but that's nitpicking.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Baylor doesn't need the Club at all. He will be the face of raw solo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, I gotta say it right here and right now...Finn Balor has to be the first WWE Universal Champion if they are serious about the New Era of the WWE. If anyone from the old guard is the champion (and I'm including Seth and Roman in that category) then this fluff has been for not. Although Seth vs. Balor should close the show in my opinion and tear down the house as SummerSlam.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:woo Balor :woo

Surely WWE will not feed him to Reigns on his first night on the main roster? :rockwut


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Lana must be pissed after that Balor landing.

I didn't expect him to win but that means Reigns will win.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

They doing Finn Vs Roman on RAW?

Oh man.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That looked like he stomped the fucked out of Rusev's dick.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Not having to listen to JBL's dribble is very refreshing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That's quite a debut for Finn. They put his match on first when they knew a lot of curious people would be checking in on the new era.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There's a new Kryptonian in town. Balor's super push has begun.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please let it be Zayn vs. Balor.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

FUCK YEAH !!! Balor wins :mark::mark::mark:
Balor to beat reigns in the main event with the club interfering ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor getting that rocket push off the bat. Dude is a Irish Roman....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match! A very strong first step for post-draft RAW!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> And to think, the follow up match has Reigns and Shemus in it. :kobelol


And an over the hill Jericho as well LOL

Id love to see Zayn win it but it will probably be Reigns. Then I would love to see the Club help Balor win over Reigns to form the Balor club.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nia Jax?

Show is ruined already.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hopefully Anderson & Gallows finally do something good and cost Roman later on.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

It's nice to see Awesome Kong back in the WWE.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Finn is awesome and having him be in the main event on his first night makes him look like a big deal :grin2:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Do you guys think Balor should link up with Anderson/Gallows now? He seems to have momentum by himself and don't really need them like that. I'm not sure.


Those bums were holding AJ back and they would hold Balor back too.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Who is Finn Balor? Why the fuck should we care about him? How about playing that great "life story" package they did in NXT?

No. That might actually get him over...


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh boy....Nia Jax.....yea....


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So is Balor winning this whole thing? I can't see him eating a pin on his first night, especially with HHH being so high on him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good little video for Jax. Hopefully she wasn't called up before she's ready.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sports entertained so far. Don't blow it WWE.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

My Tamina's evolving


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Balor getting that rocket push off the bat. Dude is a Irish Roman....


The resistance begins :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well it is known that Vince is really high on Balor and loves his Demon stuff, so its not too farfetched to think he could go over Reigns.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They would MAKE Balor overnight if he goes over Reigns clean. But that's unlikely.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Steph gonna be jealous? A woman with possibly bigger Lady Balls than her... Nia Jax!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh for fuck sake, really? The Rock's Cousin, who gives a flying fuck :cuss:


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Yesss!!!! That was a nice match! Really glad that Balor won!  Though I would have been happy if anyone of them had won it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Marking over brands run by the same company.
> 
> :heyman6


Do you like Dr Pepper, Fanta, or Sprite?
Shop at Sam's or Wal-Mart?
Drive a gmc, Chevrolet, or Cadillac?

If any to the above you too are a brand mark despite one company owning them all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is Rotund. NEXT!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Please Finn Balor Vs Sami Zayn or Jericho tonight.

Someone screw Roman over, anybody lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Balor being pushed to the moon already :deanfpalm

The salt on this thread when Roman crushes the geek later :drose


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Suprised Cesaro didn't eat the pin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> So is Balor winning this whole thing? I can't see him eating a pin on his first night, especially with HHH being so high on him.


 We could get Rollins v Balor at SS, but that's not really a Summerslam worthy match with Balor just coming to the roster.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Interested in seeing this Nia Jaxx women and if she truly is any good.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Balor just stomping on dicks from a great height.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

$13 for a box of Booty-O's, pass :tripsscust


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm fine with Rollins/Balor at Summerslam. I will say though, if Balor wins the title at Summerslam, that's absolutely ridiculous... even if he is a better option than Reigns.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Who is Finn Balor? Why the fuck should we care about him? How about playing that great "life story" package they did in NXT?
> 
> No. That might actually get him over...


Judging by the crowd reaction people already care about him. They aren't gonna play his whole life story right before the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match was pretty lit.. I'm assuming it'll be Balor/Reigns in the main event, with Balor going over...

Rollins/Balor at SS :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*NIA REIGNS NEXT.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Unless Nia Jax is Nikki Bella's enforcer I have no use for her.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> We could get Rollins v Balor at SS, but that's not really a Summerslam worthy match with Balor just coming to the roster.


Yes it is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Who is Finn Balor? Why the fuck should we care about him? How about playing that great "life story" package they did in NXT?
> 
> No. That might actually get him over...


I don't why WWE/TNA just like to rush new talent into the main event


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Nia uses the jackhammer.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

For once, I'm actually hoping Roman wins. I feel dirty.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh boy... Nia Jax! Can't wait... to change the channel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EL SHIV said:


> There's a new Kryptonian in town. Balor's super push has begun.


I waa certain he wouldn't get a push this quick... Someone hit Vince over the head? Tied him up? Whatever it is, if Balor goes over Reigns I am in. 

Did not see this coming from Raw.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lots of saltiness on the forum tonight...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Who will Nia squash? I thought Becky is on SD?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh Nia's debut is gonna be awful, shes in no way ready. She was just recently barely showing improvements in NXT, but shes in no way ready for the main roster. Odds are shes gonna be nervous and loook worse than she usually does. Shes gonna choke under the pressure.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I've said it since his first big NXT match with Neville, Balor is going to be a mega star. Vince and Triple H knew it too and that's why they've been so careful with him. When the kids get a load of that special match demon entrance the sky will be the limit with him. Monster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Yes it is.


 Marks know who Balor is, rest of the fanbase don't.

It's like moving Joe to the roster and giving him a match Lesnar in the first month at Summerslam. A complete waste.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Oh boy... Nia Jax! Can't wait... to change the channe l.


One thing I liked about Curtis Axel was that he told you not to change the channel.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm fine with Rollins/Balor at Summerslam. I will say though, if Balor wins the title at Summerslam, that's absolutely ridiculous... even if he is a better option than Reigns.


Agreed, it would be ridiculous.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Lots of saltiness on the forum tonight...


If by tonight you mean every night, and day, then yeah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Do you like Dr Pepper, Fanta, or Sprite?
> Shop at Sam's or Wal-Mart?
> Drive a gmc, Chevrolet, or Cadillac?
> 
> If any to the above you too are a brand mark despite one company owning them all


Big difference between preferring one over the other and trying to bait people into arguments over them on the internet..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Strong trolling by WWE. Reigns is about to defeat Balor at the end of the night. Believe that!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Will the winner of the WWE Universal Championship have to face the winner of the Universal Championship of Poker to unify the title?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If Reigns goes over Balor in the main event the heat will be immense!!! :lol

If they think that'll "get him over" as a face, then just.....WOW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ppl think Balor is going over Reigns :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It will be interesting see if the crowds in the next week even pop for Finn or not since he has just come to main roster without any build up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


Didn't Orton pop her cherry or something


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So who is gonna be fed to Nia Jax? Paige?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow! WWE finally booked a debut correctly.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> I don't why WWE/TNA just like to rush new talent into the main event


He had a nice pop for his first win on the WWE main roster, so he obviously doesn't need it...

BTW, it was so good, I actually have the entire thing. It's called "Finn Balor - The Demon Revealed (2015)". It's probably on Youtube. Check it out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah no way Balor goes over Reigns tonight, just not happening.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


She packs heat for such a tiny frame. Fine as fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Get ready for the female Roman Reigns, awful on the mic, can't wrestle and is gonna be pushed to the moon and squash everyone else whos better than her.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Talking about ratings. Jesus.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> If by tonight you mean every night, and day, then yeah.


Tonight seems extra salty. From all ends.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Smackdown should bring the hardcore division to counteract the Cruiswerweights. Though it would have made more sense for Foley to being the Hardcore and Bryan to bring the cruisers. *


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Nia Jax would kick any guys ass in here including myself

wth is this an illegal draft move with Britt Baker


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Didn't Orton pop her cherry or something


Vintage Orton :cole


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> One thing I liked about Curtis Axel was that he told you not to change the channel.


The problem was nobody listened.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not like most girls
Neither talented or pretty
and my theme is really shitty
I'm the Rock's cousin so I'll be champ before you learn to spell my name
I'm not like most girls.


Re-wrote Grimace's theme for you guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still don't get her music and her unflattering gear.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nia Jax debut.... minimal reaction.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jobber girl!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd doesn't seem to give a shit lol.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol who the fuck is brit baker?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH

so Raw now has the female Roman Reigns on their show too. She is way too green to be on the main roster


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this a "local" female jobber?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

A local jobber ? What is this ?!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nia Jax vs some woman off the street.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> I don't why WWE/TNA just like to rush new talent into the main event


Finn Balor already has an aura around him. WWE should strike why they have the potential to create a new organic top talent that fans are already clamoring to. It's like a gift that's fallen into their hands...they would be stupid not to push Balor and see how far they can go with it. Even if Balor doesn't win the Championship, they could create and establish Balor as a new main event talent at SummerSlam.

It's not like Balor is some wet behind the ear rookie. To me, it's a win-win.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Byron just straight up call Nia fat? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually, Nia Jax is like most girls in that she is about the same size as most girls in Wisconsin...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lothario said:


> Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


That has to be photoshopped! kada


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nia Jax, yawn...so who is jobbing to her?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jax needs different gear.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Reigns hasn´t won his fatal four way yet, just saying. I mean just kidding. :grin2:

Papa Shango Balor will go over. The Reigns punishment is not over.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Byron with the unintentional fat jokes


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Old school enhancement match. Awesome.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

ElTerrible said:


> Balor looks like a homeless CM Punk. And with his facepaint he´ll look like a homeless Jeff Hardy. He just does not look like a star. Very strange decision to pick him for the big push. He looks like a jobber.


Well, that's just like your......opinion......man.

:eyeroll2


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Smackdown should bring the hardcore division to counteract the Cruiswerweights. Though it would have made more sense for Foley to being the Hardcore and Bryan to bring the cruisers. *


No... wrestling needs less of that garbage.. its the reason so many people are dead... the increase in hardcore nonsense coincided with the increase in pain pills being popped. Look at the ECW alumni for evidence.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Ouch...no reaction for Nia. And in a squash match against jobber? Not a great debut.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Squash match inc!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nia has a jobber match, good plan. Good way to get her stuff in and look good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is Cholesterol.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So bad


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I like this old skool idea of using local indy wrestlers for wrestlers debuting to beat. They should do this more often.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the other girl wins.....


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Squash match on raw, back to basics.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good grief. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An enhancement match. People in here have been calling for these to be brought back and we just got one.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Britt Baker is awesome. Very big indy star up here. Glad she was on even for a squash.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia is pretty quick for a woman of her size.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Local jobber girl is funny.

And not impressed with Ms. Jax. Very lame debut.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nia Jax's ring gear, music, and debut all fucking horrible. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Get ready for the female Roman Reigns, awful on the mic, can't wrestle and is gonna be pushed to the moon and squash everyone else whos better than her.


And sadly she is on raw where most of the best female wrestlers are. She should have been on SD


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nia's music doesn't fit the powerhouse gimmick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A squash match to prove how dominate Nia is? Or to hide that she's still a bit green?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

[USER][/USER]


Lothario said:


> Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


Jojo and Lana on par to me tbh fam


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

I got diabeetus watching this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's like this was meant to be AJ Lee's new music if she didn't skip like a dumbass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And the crowd goes....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Do all Samoans have hard heads? They seem to love headbutts.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nia is too fucking pretty to be a monster heel.

That's called a "warm take" folks.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Straw Hat said:


> Balor getting that rocket push off the bat. Dude is a Irish Roman....


He won *one* match for crying out loud. Reigns will win the next Fatal Four way and beat Balor to set up another Rollins vs Reigns match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> So bad


So bad? 
She looked fucking dangerous.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So can someone tell me if this RAW is worth watching or should I just wait for Smackdown


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm getting seriously sick of all these Pokemon Go references, once or twice ok but are we doing this on a weekly basis now or what?


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Well hell at least they're using a "local talent" for this squash match instead of one of their own.... :shrug


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We got female jobbers now :maury


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

God, Sasha is so bad. I can't stop laughing at all of the hype I had to read about her.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She is wearing the same outfit she wore last night? I hope she washed it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I'm not like most girls
> Neither talented or *pretty*
> and my theme is really shitty
> I'm the Rock's cousin so I'll be champ before you learn to spell my name
> ...


She looks good to me. I wouldn't kick her out of bed. :wink2:


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Nia Jax really doesn't look all that impressive physique wise , she is just big and podgy
I mean she is no beth phoenix or chyna 
she basically looks like a smaller less intimidating Awesome Kong


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking forward to Truth eventually retiring. He's been useless since 2012.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't stand the idea of Nia Jax. She's ridiculously bigger than the other women on the roster, making her squashing them completely irrelevant, ie., not impressive.

If she could dominate against other beast women, of which WWE doesn't even have right now, okay, now there's something there. But her against women she outweighs 3-1? I'm not impressed.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Holy shit Sasha is so annoying.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*No shady DQ finish just give us a title change tonight. Then Charlotte can have the rematch at SummerSlam and lose again so Sasha can start a program with Bayley after.*


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Why did WWE have Nia go back to the leg drop finisher? She has been using the powerbomb and, recently, the jackhammer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the Boss but he cadence is really awkward.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Digging those new RAW graphics.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

People are such haters. That was a good performance from Nia Jax.

I agree that her music's gotta change, though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Honestly don't see Nia Jax really taking off in the main roster.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nia Jax destroying Sasha will be something


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So Sheamus taking the pin from Roman. For sure.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at Goldust playing pokemon go.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They're really going to have Reigns go over Balor on the latter's first official night on Raw?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sami Zayn should win this


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sasha wanted to be on Smackdown and not Raw because that's where all her favorites (Angle, Eddie, Rey) wrestled.

And just when I thought I couldn't love her any more than I already do...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit, Reigns is gonna win his match.

Come on, Zayn, ya fuckin' cabbie!


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

She makes rikishi look good with that body


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's about to get LIT. This chick.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Shitbird's flying low, Randy-Bo-Bandy.

:liquor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


What I love about Jojo is that she knows what's he best ASSet is an teases the fuck out us with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarrettBarrage said:


> So can someone tell me if this RAW is worth watching or should I just wait for Smackdown


Besides that shitty Jax match its been good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nia dominated in this match but most people don't lose their debut match usually. Also Sasha is awesome hopefully she wins the title as much as I like Charlotte many people have said her title reign has dragged on for a while now and I think I am beginning to agree with them.


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

I cringe every time Sasha's on the mic. "Boss...lit...swag"

yaaawwn


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That pause :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bmp487 said:


> People are such haters. That was a good performance from Nia Jax.


Are you surprised? WF hates on everything, really. :lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Why did WWE have Nia go back to the leg drop finisher? She has been using the powerbomb and, recently, the jackhammer.


We are making the leg drop great again. They keep this up, the superkick may actually finish people! Mind blowing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm getting seriously sick of all these Pokemon Go references, once or twice ok but are we doing this on a weekly basis now or what?


To be fair, WWE are surprisingly in trend with this. Usually WWE wait about 2 years before they catch on to what's hot :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Universal championship? TNA called and asked for their gimmick back. WTF does universal even mean? Just call it the HWC so we can have a clear difference between it and the cruiserweight world championship.

...and they have Balor who is a cruiserweight in this not-HWC match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Def. backing Balor v Sami. It's the best stylistic fit for him.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Honestly, I thought Nia looked pretty good out there. First time I was convinced that she's a monster.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Seth isn't going to wrestle at all tonight? That's a bummer.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I just hope the issues that plagued Nia in NXT doesn't plague her on RAW.

Her pushed really got derailed in NXT because of some serious inconsistencies.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

I think using jobbers on RAW and SD is great if not overdone. Helps make talent look strong without another Superstar having to eat a pin. Imagine the outcry if she crushed Paige on her debut.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

harryfishy said:


> I cringe every time Sasha's on the mic. "Boss...lit...swag"
> 
> yaaawwn


Yeah, she really needs acting lessons.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I dig Nia Jax.

Push her over Sasha. Sasha is horrible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I FUCKING WONDER WHO WINS THE NEXT MATCH HMMMM


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm really digging the new graphics for Raw.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Raw logo still looks like fridge magnets.

Not bad a match with Finn Balor. Nia Jaxx should compete against Hulk Hogan at some point.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

This Nia Jax girl.. wtf? I understand having big, strong girls on the roster, but this girl is TOO big. Looks like she ate Rikishi.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> That has to be photoshopped! kada


Nope! She's just that stacked. 











Could bring a grown man to tears. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm getting seriously sick of all these Pokemon Go references, once or twice ok but are we doing this on a weekly basis now or what?


Vince/Steph has to show how hip and current the product is.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Enzo and/or Cass, after their win at Battleground, have more of a kayfabe claim to being in one of the Fatal Four Ways than Chris ""Orton dropped me" Jericho, surely?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

harryfishy said:


> I cringe every time Sasha's on the mic. "Boss...lit...swag"
> 
> yaaawwn


What are other overused words she can use...cringe is one. Maybe later for cringe. Savage. That is another one. 

Im just watching to see any more news on new title belts. I have very little interest in the Raw roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Syring City comes to raw next week


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Sami Zayn *should* win this


Key word being. We all know who's actually going to win this match, though.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bork! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Who's ready for Roman to win :vince2


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Drink it in, maaaaan


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Lesnar return next week?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah i don't think Nia is one hundred percent ready but fuck she's readier than fucking Dana Brook.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRINK IT IN MANNNNN


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar here next week , How fail is that not 30 days for him??


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn. Jericho and his wrist crack me up.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> What are other overused words she can use...cringe is one. Maybe later for cringe. Savage. That is another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just watching to see any more news on new title belts. I have very little interest in the Raw roster.



Bruh we get it you hate Sasha.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look Mr. Roids returns next week


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Nope! She's just that stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her face is not pretty though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm trying to convince myself Reigns wont win and they push him down the card and that Zayn will win, but i know in the back of my mind i''m setting myself up to be disappointed.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Who do I want to win?

Anyone but you Roman and Sheamus. Anyone but you two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Brock making an appearance next week? Interesting.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, the new feel is fun now, but we'll be bitching for more change again in less than a fucking year :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Sheamus' entrance is dope.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Are you surprised? WF hates on everything, really. :lol


Give them Nikki Bella, Maryse, Lana and Sasha Banks in bed naked and they'll still find a reason to complain, moan and bitch about.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Loving the flow of the show, albeit it'll be harder to keep things moving at this pace weekly with three hours. SD has a benefit in that they only have to fill two hours.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Nope! She's just that stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This Sheamus entrance is blinding, holy shit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

drink it the f*ck in maaaaaaan.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I miss Seamus's _*Lobster Head*_ theme.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd totally be into a Bálor-Sheamus feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn, Sheamus' entrance is still a beast! :mark:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Lesnar here next week , How fail is that not 30 days for him??


I guess they don't care about estrogen blockers.

:draper2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sheamus? Right after a Nix Jax squash match?

Surely you jest... It's like WWE is begging me to change the channel.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Forgot Sheamus existed. Ug.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock coming back next week is extremely interesting. Also wonder if Heyman will be with him since his contract recently expired.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

And of course The Rocks Cousin is going to be dominating no name jobbers. Shes literally gonna be the female Ryback fpalm


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BROCK!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sheamus' entrance is way too cool for him, he deserves a much more boring and generic entrance to match himself.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Brock to murder Foley next week.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Hard to believe no one has put a ring on Jojo's finger yet. She's damn near perfect.


Damn, I'll take some of that Jojo juice! :yum:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Give them Nikki Bella, Maryse, Lana and Sasha Banks in bed naked and they'll still find a reason to complain, moan and bitch about.


I only have a queen size...There's no space for me.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

N3LL14 said:


> Bruh we get it you hate Sasha.


Dont hate her. I hope she can improve in some areas.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The cab driver Sami Zayn


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So reigns win this then turn heel against Balor, pretty nice.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Like Reigns is going to lose two nights in a row... :HA


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is pretty lit for Sami. Last nights performance may have been star making? I hope so.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Her face is not pretty though.


with an ass like that she doesn't need a pretty face
you'd be spending most of your time behind her anyway


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reigns booed again. Damn smark crowds.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They’re definitely trying out some new camera angles here. Anything to make the show new and fresh. I like it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah new direction? better get yersel a tag team partner than dude.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not gonna lie Reigns looks intimidating with the beard


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sami's theme song never gets old :trips9


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Just turn Reigns heel already Vince, Christ. Man gets booed every week lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> So reigns win this then turn heel against Balor, pretty nice.


Yeah that would definitely kickstart he heel run if he does that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Aquaman in this match


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They would make so much money with heel Reigns.

But that would require Vince swallowing his ego and admitting he made a mistake, so it's not happening.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Why would you use the word hangover? :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He's obviously winning. So just get on with it and slap the boys who work hard and didn't break any rules in the face already


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

My bets for RAW:Reignswinslol and Reignswinslol again.Because he has to face Seth Rollins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You would think Sami would've gotten a bigger ovation after his performance last night.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why is there a taxi driver in the ring? Get in there security!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yeah, the new feel is fun now, but we'll be bitching for more change again in less than a fucking year :lmao


Very optimistic of you, I give it a month


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love the Boss but he cadence is really awkward.


like all the wwe females, when you watch you are very aware she is playing a character, just doesnt seem natural at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The heel announcer Graves putting over Reigns? Hmm thats very interesting. Heel turn maybe? Cause i noticed they have been acknowledging the hate for him more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman should be well rested after his sabbatical.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> And of course The Rocks Cousin is going to be dominating no name jobbers. Shes literally gonna be the female Ryback fpalm



do you prefer her going over top women on RAW or Have her in the stupid 50/50 booking? Every top midcard on RAW should be beating jobbers on tv


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That's what happens when you leave drugs in Sami's cab, Roman.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Got to take out Roman early, so he can get some rest of course


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Who's the jobber in the SWAT gear?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You can't do a Mountain Dew advertisement and not have :lawler there


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The heels double teaming Roman with Sami looking on is one of the few times the writers have logic involved.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns already getting his rest outside and letting everyone else do all the work

He sucks so bad


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Announced yesterday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd pretty dead for this match tbh. They were way livelier for the previous Fatal 4-way


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You would think Sami would've gotten a bigger ovation after his performance last night.


Nia Jax sucked the soul of the very WWE Universe.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kevin Dunn needs to fuck off with these sudden camera changes


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Her face is not pretty though.













If Jojo doesn't have an attractive face, I'd love to see what any woman whom has ever entertained laying with you looks like.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> Balor looks like a homeless CM Punk. And with his facepaint he´ll look like a homeless Jeff Hardy. He just does not look like a star. Very strange decision to pick him for the big push. He looks like a jobber.


And so the hate begins after one match. Unreal


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Who's the jobber in the SWAT gear?


That's Jericho... and it's just his stomach.


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

Now lets get Roman up the ramp and break that new announce table in.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao YES! Fuck Roman up :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns already getting his rest outside and letting everyone else do all the work
> 
> He sucks so bad


And to think, he's going to have another match later tonight. Dude is going to need an oxygen tank.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sami landed awkwardly


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice concussion, Sami.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Was that a fucking Rock Bottom with a tweak?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is Aquaman in this match


You never compare that geek Reigns to that badassery _ever_ again!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman with a beard is a good luck for him. Just need to change attire and turn that fucker heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You just know when Roman gets back in the ring, by all the boo's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Commentary is 100x better without JBL


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

T0M said:


> Nice concussion, Sami.


Do cab drivers have health insurance?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the boos just keep coming in whenever Reigns is in the ring, he doesn't even have to do a move anymore, jut being in the arena generates a massive amount of boos that don't stop.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

American_Nightmare said:


> Announced yesterday.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sami won the match last night against Owens. Reigns ate the pin in the triple threat.

WWE 50/50 booking decrees that Roman pins Sami Zayn in this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami actually going toe to toe with Reigns. Wow.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Really enjoying Graves on commentary.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> do you prefer her going over top women on RAW or Have her in the stupid 50/50 booking? Every top midcard on RAW should be beating jobbers on tv


I agree, the WWE should actually do this again more often. Like I said before, this match let her put her stuff in and help her look good.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> do you prefer her going over top women on RAW or Have her in the stupid 50/50 booking? Every top midcard on RAW should be beating jobbers on tv


I rather she just got fired if I'm completely honest :draper2


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> Kevin Dunn needs to fuck off with these sudden camera changes


And constant zoom ins and zoom outs.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

only reigns could make a dive over the top rope completely unremarkable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Roman loses this match its gonna be the biggest surprise moment of the year in wrestling without a doubt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What do you know, a commercial fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

DAMN SON


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You never compare that geek Reigns to that badassery _ever_ again!


Khal Drogo has the look of a fucking star.

Roman is more bass player of Metallica look.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Her face is not pretty though.


I want whatever you are smoking


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DGenerationMC said:


> Do cab drivers have health insurance?


Depends on if they got papers


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Its surreal hearing the commentary team say Finn Balor...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Commentary is 100x better without JBL


cole is still hard to deal with as is saxton but graves is a breath of fresh air on raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman flying higher there than when he failed Wellness.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Great topé by Reigns.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Also, Corey Graves on commentary instantly raises the quality of this show.

Also, Corey Graves on commentary instantly raises the quality of this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree, the WWE should actually do this again more often. Like I said before, this match let her put her stuff in and help her look good.


Ive been saying for two years the WWE needs to bring back enhancement talent. They could just use NXT talent that is not on the network yet.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

```

```



TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman with a beard is a good luck for him. Just need to change attire and turn that fucker heel.


But if he took off that vest, people will see how flabby he really is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

infidel said:


> like all the wwe females, when you watch you are very aware she is playing a character, just doesnt seem natural at all.


She's really been neutered. Her character is tailor made as a heel. She's been forced into a face role because people want to cheer her so she's forced to do geeky, face things like Pokeman-GO whether or not she's geeky in real life. It just doesn't fit the character of a so-called "Boss".

Imagine Undertaker or Austin doing that shit with their characters during the attitude era? unkout


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They need to go full in with Reigns heel turn before pulling the trigger in a redemption angle.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is more *bass player of Metallica look.*












He's not a good brother................


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Her face is not pretty though.


Purely subjective.. I think she's gorgeous.

Plus.


Dat ass.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I actually want Roman to win this. It gives Finn Balors win tonight a lot more meaning. Balor going over Jericho or Sheamus doesn't matter because they job to whatever Indy dude debuts anyway and A victory of Sami doesn't even really count.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Also, Corey Graves on commentary instantly raises the quality of this show.
> 
> Also, Corey Graves on commentary instantly raises the quality of this show.




Graves on commentary raises the quality of the show, too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lothario said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> Nia Jax destroying Sasha will be something


*As in a fucking joke. Nia is trash.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This match pales in comparison to the first match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It shows what marketing types think of wrestling fans that they are promoting the "Sharknado 4" trailer after RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another rest for Roman before he 4 clothes lines, somoan drop, couple of superman punches and spear


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It shows what marketing types think of wrestling fans that they are promoting the "Sharknado 4" trailer after RAW.


Rollins is in the movie, that must be why they are showing it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *[COLOR="Red" Nia is trash.[/COLOR]*


To you. 
Destruction of Sasha is inevitable.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It shows what marketing types think of wrestling fans that they are promoting the "Sharknado 4" trailer after RAW.


Well, are they wrong? :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah Roman is winning this fight for sure.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone else think of this too? :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Reigns is noticeably pudgier.


Only Adderall though.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lmao at jericho humping sheamus


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is more bass player of Metallica look.


Rob Trujillo is an awesome bass player and a great guy.

Reigns isn't either of those things.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> This match pales in comparison to the first match.


Jericho is the GOAT, but even he can't carry 3 jobbers at once.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Blue thunder bomb always pops the crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sheamus' sweaty chest, drink it in maaaaannnnnnnnnn.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> She's really been neutered. Her character is tailor made as a heel. She's been forced into a face role because people want to cheer her so she's forced to do geeky, face things like Pokeman-GO whether or not she's geeky in real life. It just doesn't fit the character of a so-called "Boss".
> 
> Imagine Undertaker or Austin doing that shit with their characters during the attitude era? unkout










:This is my yard. Anyone who steps into my yard is going to be made famous... just as soon as I finish capturing this Psyduck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Yeah Roman is winning this fight for sure.


Of course he is, and the main event as well.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Blue thunder bomb needs to start ending matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If WWE thought Reigns was hated before, just wait till they have him go over everyone AFTER failing a dug test, the heat will be massive, Heatwave 2016. Dude needs to eat pins and go on a losing streak for the next 2 months or so before being slowly built back up as a heel.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> If Roman loses this match its gonna be the biggest surprise moment of the year in wrestling without a doubt.


Yeah but we know he is winning.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61478281 said:


> Well, are they wrong? :lol


Good point...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

There's no way Roman's losing


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns pinning Balor as a face is asking for serious amounts of trouble. Like, nuclear levels of shit being thrown his way. 

They can't go through with that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That Black Tiger Bomb should be Roman's finisher tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Reigns when 4 people cheer for him, he is like OMG are those cheeers


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns, you're gonna KILL Sami.

Drop him safely, jfc


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rob Trujillo is an awesome bass player and a great guy.
> 
> Reigns isn't either of those things.



I meant look, not talent. Trujillo is fucking over with the crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God Movement said:


> I want whatever you are smoking


Bruh. This all you need to know. 


witchblade000 said:


> When I was growing up, people used to call me a oreo cause I was and still am a black male who hates gangster rap and hip hop, is into the gothic subculture, likes metal and prefer to date white Goddesses (women).
> 
> Down here in Dallas, about 70% of blacks male and female, and of all ages, play into the whole ghetto mentality. The men and sometimes women like to sag, the women wear tight ass hoochie clothes that don't fit them, they blast crap music real loud and act out in public. The use of the "N" word is frequent in almost every sentence.
> 
> And its funny how the black community wants everyone to take them seriously and say that "Black Lives Matter". But the reasons above are why nobody will ever take you seriously. Stop the ghetto mentality and "conform" like the rest of the world.


Can you say


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm annoyed the moved the announcers.
Yes' the table spots are old - but they always add a little interest to outside excursions.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, even Sheamus getting cheers hitting Roman.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Just got home from work. What did I miss? What's this fatal 4 way about?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That razors edge power bomb deal that Roman started doing looks way more devastating than the spear or superman punch and it should be his finisher.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And here come the Ole chants.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sami almost had the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commentary is so much better tonight.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at Reigns when 4 people cheer for him, he is like OMG are those cheeers


Four more people making noise for him than Kevin Owens though...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is Sami's finisher a turnbuckle kick and not the blue thunder bomb? it looks so much better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Blue thunder bomb needs to start ending matches


I agree its a much better move than the Huluva kick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maggle has officially called the Helluva Kick the "Hell Ooova Kick" four times in the span of 24 hours...

GDYC :rivers


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I meant look, not talent. Trujillo is fucking over with the crowd.


I agree. Reigns does look like Rob a bit...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jericho checking that Zayn break the pin. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Commentary is so much better tonight.


I wonder what changed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That Black Tiger Bomb should be Roman's finisher tbh.


No it shouldn't.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Roman taking another nap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BabyGurl Reigns looks super tired.
It's like he needs another vacay. :xavierunk2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If anyone other than Reigns wins this we know Balor is for sure going to SS.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Save us Roman :drose


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, Sheamus really did let himself go.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

D2theLux said:


> Just got home from work. What did I miss? What's this fatal 4 way about?


Winner will advance to face Finn Balor (who defeated Owens, Rusev & Cesaro in a fatal 4 way earlier) to decide who faces Seth Rollins at Summerslam to become the first 'WWE Universal Champion'.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Four more people making noise for him than Kevin Owens though...


What are you talking about Owens gets some of the biggest pops every night lOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn it Jericho. I actually though Zayn was going to win there for a second.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

It looks weird not having an announce table out there. Figured they'd at least have Spanish.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D2theLux said:


> Just got home from work. What did I miss? What's this fatal 4 way about?


Balor beat Owens, Rusev, and Cesaro.

He faces winner of this later tonight for #1 contendership vs Seth at Summerslam for a new 'Universal title'.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Bruh. This all you need to know.
> 
> Can you say


Now things make more sense.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The superman punch is so shit.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman is actually going to win this match after sleeping through half of it :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Botcharoonie.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

hahahaha what theee fuuuuhk was that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Roman having a nap?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at the flop superman punch.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That one guy in the crowd "flexing"... hilarious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS that is 5 superman punches in a row, and like 10 in the match that is all he can do.

He is such shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Reigns just gonna use the Superman Punch as his regular punch now or what? Talk about fucking spamming.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

CENA 2.0.

stop kicking out you cunt


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol Reigns is such trash.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So many superman punches.

:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Of course he had to kick out of a finisher


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes Roman


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They're gonna have Roman go over Finn :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Didn't see Roman winning that fatal 4 way :eyeroll


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*DIE ROMAN DIE.*


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Roman kicks out of more finishers than Hogan in his prime.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho mocking Reigns :ha


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

New Era!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol. New era!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep. Finn has to win if they want to save this story.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How many goddamn superman punches you gonna throw, Reigns?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Vindication" :lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol I really thought Jericho had this.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

At least Sami didn't eat the pin...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Last 3 minutes....Fella and Sami no where to be found? Alright :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

By Gawd Roman overcomes all the odds who would of thunk it?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great. Now we get to see Roman throw Finn Balor around in the main event.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, that was a pop, haters.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kicking out the codebreaker immediately though ?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

R.I.P. Finn Balor.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

WWE doesn't get it when it comes to this.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

New Era, Same old Shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor better go over Reigns.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Unpredictable result.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

FUCK OFF!!! :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

I pray to god that it is not Roman to face Rolins. If it is then Raw Summerslam main event is a shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

D2theLux said:


> Just got home from work. What did I miss? What's this fatal 4 way about?


There are two fatal 4-way matches to determine who will face Rollins at SummerSlam for the first-ever WWE Universal Champion (RAW's equivalent of the WWE Champion).

Finn Balor debuted and defeated Rusev, Cesaro and Owens to advance. Reigns defeated Jericho, Sheamus and Zayn and will face Balor in the main event, with the winner facing Rollins at SummerSam for the Universal Title.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This crowd likes Roman. Jesus fuck.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I have to be honest Goldberg's spear makes Roman's spear look absolutely terrible.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

If Roman defeats Balor. fpalm


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

People legit thought Roman was going to lose to Sami Zayn, Sheamus or Jericho?

:lawler


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet Seth would rather face Balor than Roman again.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

"New Era"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> CENA 2.0.
> 
> stop kicking out you cunt


But kicking out is okay when you're Sami or anyone else? Okay.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

LolRomanWins!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't believe they're gonna feed Balor to Reigns on his first night 

:no


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

That match was like a reigns Jericho 1 on 1 at the end. Where were sheamus and Sami?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Welp, the Make Roman look strong initiative is still in full effect.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank God Ambrose won't have to deal with this cunt anymore.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

"VINDICATION!" stfu


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ha! Roman Reigns is getting cheered!!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Say what you want about cena but even super cena isn't nearly as bad and that turd going super reigns


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd like Reigns to beat Balor clean just for the meltdown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They've put a lot of hype behind Balor. He's going over tonight.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

All Reigns can do is a samoan drop, a spear and superman punches. He is the shitty toilet water of RAW.

I hope to GOD that Finn beats him tonight. Please.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> What are you talking about Owens gets some of the biggest pops every night lOL


John Cena
Seth Rollins
Enzo and Cass
New Day
AJ styles
Cesaro
Bray Wyatt
Dean Ambrose
Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch
Rusev

Not even top 10


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

They're really going for this Reigns redemption story aren't they


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol "Vindication". He's been such a victim.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

......*Sighs* well i tried to tell myself it might not happen but of course i was only fooling myself.

Can they honestly call this a new era and start the new Raw era off with a feud we've had for the last 2 or 3 fucking months?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Vindication? Vindi-fucking-cation?! 

Fucking Cole.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor better go over Reigns.


No shit. Balor BETTER go over.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They should have just made it Roman vs. Rollins at Summerslam and save us these shitty ass 4 way matches.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

New era and nothing changes.Dumb storylines and LOLREIGNSWINS.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

RIP Balor 

I cry every time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Please Gallows and Anderson help Balor win this.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Reigns seriously goes over Balor :Hutz


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

While continues Sup punches are bad, everyone would be having orgasms if it were continues moves by a Rollins or Bryan.
#Facts


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> John Cena
> Seth Rollins
> Enzo and Cass
> New Day
> ...


You need to clean your ears if you think Owens doesn't get cheered.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roman Reigns pinning Finn Balor


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Balor better go over Reigns.


Oh, he'll go over alright. Rollins is going to interfere anyway so as to protect Reigns some more and not make Balor look too good.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Finn's record against samoans is 2-1. Let's make that 3-1 tonight.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

If I fucking hear "Will it be Roman's night?!" one more damn time...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone else see the Woods turn tonight?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Two horrible endings tonight.

Rusev jobbing and Reigns winning.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Sleeps through more than half the match and still wins...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> I can't believe they're gonna feed Balor to Reigns on his first night
> 
> :no


But he's going to put up a good fight!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fails welness policy still gets main event spot, aye very good vince


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> There are two fatal 4-way matches to determine who will face Rollins at SummerSlam for the first-ever WWE Universal Champion (RAW's equivalent of the WWE Champion).
> 
> Finn Balor debuted and defeated Rusev, Cesaro and Owens to advance. Reigns defeated Jericho, Sheamus and Zayn and will face Balor in the main event, with the winner facing Rollins at SummerSam for the Universal Title.


Woah woah woah, universal title? Stupid title name is stupid.

Was Seth awarded the championship, or did he just automatically get a pass to the title fight?

Have we seen what the belt looks like?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Also,isn't steph supposed to hate roman or something?Then Why she gave him this chance?Why nothing changes in the "new" era?WHY THE FUCK DO VINCE STILL THINKS PUSHING ROMAN IS A GOOD IDEA?

*BÁLOR BETTER GO OVER*


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757746694964383744


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally fucking New Day. Only thing that can make this trash they call RAW bearable. Nothing is worth watching on this RAW besides the tag teams, tbh.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, why take advantage of all the support that Zayn won yesterday? No, we need to make Roman look strong. :vince5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor is going over Reigns tonight, Roman is still in the dog house.

I expect The Club to cost him the match and he'll feud with Anderson and Gallows at Summerslam.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> While continues Sup punches are bad, everyone would be having orgasms if it were continues moves by a Rollins or Bryan.
> #Facts


Indeed, I remember when Bryan was cheered for kicking a million times.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Vindication." :lol

Guess they're never gonna learn are they? Good match though.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

REIGNSWINSLOL.

New Era.


----------



## dalook (Jul 26, 2016)

Do they confiscate most of the signs these days? I've seen about 5 all night......prob in the hope of protecting Reigns.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

If Balor beats Reigns, maybe my fears about his main roster handling will be alleviated.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> They're really going for this Reigns redemption story aren't they


They have to be going for Balor beats Reigns with help from Gallows and Anderson.

No way they would have Balor win that first match only to job to Reigns.

And if the WWE does the most fuckery and have Gallows and Anderson come out and help Reigns, then everyone will lose it


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

D2theLux said:


> Woah woah woah, universal title? Stupid title name is stupid.
> 
> Was Seth awarded the championship, or did he just automatically get a pass to the title fight?
> 
> Have we seen what the belt looks like?


it looks like Steph's vagina


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did people really expect Reigns to not win this? Of course he is going over and he'll win against Balor as well. It is him vs Rollins at SummerSlam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think that Finn will win to go with something fresh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> John Cena
> Seth Rollins
> Enzo and Cass
> New Day
> ...



Rusev and Becky Lynch?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw has been very good so far. Just the Reigns thing is hilarious.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This crowd likes Roman. Jesus fuck.


No they don't. He won them over with performance. Did you not hear the resounding boos for his entrance? I swear you people have no ability to think for yourselves.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Vindication For Reigns" 

:reneelel

They are really doing a "face" redemption angle :bosque


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SpikeDudley said:


> John Cena
> Seth Rollins
> Enzo and Cass
> New Day
> ...


Becky and Cesaro are debatable, but LOL Rusev? Nope nope nope.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol at the fans forgetting they hate Roman.
:maury


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, i'll say it again if I was a die hard reigns fan i'd be worried right about now. 
what is his direction after this though? to the back of the line or the us title or ... what? a trade and off to Smackdown?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Yep. Finn has to win if they want to save this story.


I would give Finn a 3% chance of winning

Stephs opening promo told us that Roman is going over. He is still the babyface that defies the authority :eyeroll


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

What did I just watch?

Is Steph trying to intentionally sabotage RAW's numbers?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> They should have just made it Roman vs. Rollins at Summerslam and save us these shitty ass 4 way matches.


The fatal four way matches was good and the main event could be too so the E did a good job in setting up good matches for RAW and setting up the title match at SS. Killed two birds with one stone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Finally fucking New Day. Only thing that can make this trash they call RAW bearable. Nothing is worth watching on this RAW besides the tag teams, tbh.


Zayn, KO, Jericho and Rusev are great. The rest is trash.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Roman's road to road to redemption begins tonight!

If it ends the way we all know it will, I may just give up on Raw for a while and exclusively watch Smackdown. Rollins is my boy, what they do with Balor will be intriguing, and I adore KO and Zayn, but I just can't stomach a "redemption" storyline for Reigns.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesus is Vince punishing Roman by putting him in the title picture again that's not going to make anyone like him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> "Vindication." :lol
> 
> Guess they're never gonna learn are they? Good match though.


You just know Vince told him to say that. 

Redemption time :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Reigns wins tonight, the entire crowd should start throwing trash in the ring, would love to see a cup of soda blindside Reigns in the face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

teick said:


> You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


Of course they do, they don't want any punishment that is proportionate to the offense. They want to see Reigns jobbing to Fandango on Main Event.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for The New Day! :woods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Reigns to beat Balor, along with Bayley jobbing to someone like Natalya and the Wrestling Forum's goodwill for the brand split will evaporate tonight... LIVE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami v Balor would have been a better match the The Vindicated Guy.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman looks so tired lately wonder if it is because the drugs are getting out of his system stopping drugs probably makes you feel bad at least that is what I have heard.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> John Cena
> Seth Rollins
> Enzo and Cass
> New Day
> ...


Owens gets better reactions than Becky Lynch and Rusev, possibly Wyatt as well.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Roman's road to road to redemption begins tonight!
> 
> If it ends the way we all know it will, I may just give up on Raw for a while and exclusively watch Smackdown. Rollins is my boy, what they do with Balor will be intriguing, and I adore KO and Zayn, but I just can't stomach a "redemption" storyline for Reigns.


You mind aswell should cause Roman is winning the main event.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

God, Flair/HBK was so good. Such great storytelling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Vindication'...for screwing himself over.

:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So far this “New Era” is looking good. With the cruiserweight division coming, Raw will have enough to fill 3 hours a week and Smackdown has enough big stars and up and comers to cover 2 a week.

But, we’re only an 1 ½ hour in. I’m more than likely jumping the gun, lol.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> You need to clean your ears if you think Owens doesn't get cheered.


I'm a huge Styles mark, & I'll say Owens gets cheered more than him.

And definitely more than Wyatt, Rusev, & Lynch off that terrible list.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> If Reigns wins tonight, the entire crowd should start throwing trash in the ring, would love to see a cup of soda blindside Reigns in the face.


Fans want to make it about themselves but they aren't nearly as bold as they use to be.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Flair vs HBK :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Watch Balor be the one to turn heel 










They're playing with fire at dangerously close levels. Roman will get flayed alive in that match with Finn... and he'll come out of it the babyface.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

teick said:


> You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


HE does not have to win all of them, and after failing a wellness policy get a title shot his 2nd PPV back. Total bullshit. Plus he is already a what 4 time WWE champion and flopped. Lets give someone new a shot


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FINALLY :dance


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Hahahahaha,that's very funny Vince,we still have reigns of terror in the new era,reignswinslol.....now Bálor wins right?

At least I got the New Day to cheer me up.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Woods heel turn tonight.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

New Day have done nothing for the tag titles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOTY SAXTON.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

teick said:


> You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


Yes.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Of course they do, they don't want any punishment that is proportionate to the offense. They want to see Reigns jobbing to Fandango on Main Event.


Don't forget that he has to lose to Fandango in 2 minutes. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This New Day segment is gonna be some fuckery. I just wanna know who the next challengers are. Anderson/Gallows?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That match mad me cry Ric Flair vs Shawn Micheals was such a good match and when Shawn said I'm sorry I love you you knew he was gonna win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Woods to snap and leave Big E and Kingston in a bloody mess tonight, hopefully.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed, I remember when Bryan was cheered for kicking a million times.


But... but.. but.. if you don't like Daniel Bryan, you're just a troll. If you don't like him, your opinion doesn't matter. You just don't appreciate a severely undersized man that would have no chance in a fight against anyone on the roster. That's what I've been told on this forum at least.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Club joins Roman to make an empire. Balor becomes new top face


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Graves to Byron 'Do they have a name for what's wrong with you?' :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Byron Saxton- That wasn't very nice at all, come on Graves lets party!

God i want to beat the ever living fuck out of him, i hate that motherfucker with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I am a reigns fan but I hope reigns loses tonight, I will take anything over the unbearable fued vs Rollins.
It was never enjoyable.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I was lucky enough to see that Flair - HBK match in person


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> If Reigns wins tonight, the entire crowd should start throwing trash in the ring, would love to see a cup of soda blindside Reigns in the face.


he's already had a MITB briefcase thrown at him before.. I think he's had enough bruh 

:flabbynsting


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

T0M said:


> New Day have done nothing for the tag titles.


They have made it entertaining in a way.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The crowd wasn't that loud for Reigns, it was more women and the rest not really doing much after. It's as if they gave up when they knew Reigns was going to win.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not demanding Roman lose every match.

That vindication line was very stupid though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who said people want Reigns on Main Event? After failing a drug test and Raw having a 'new era' after EVERYTHING was catered to Reigns over the past year...how is wanting something new in a NEW era...a crazy thought?

I don't get this place sometimes..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't understand why they keep using the word Vindication. Vindication implies that he didn't do anything wrong, and has overcome censor. He got caught doing something wrong. They're looking solely for redemption, not vindication


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not Romans biggest fan but some of you are being ridiculous. You're out if your mind if you thought for a second he'd be totally depushed. He will still be a top guy. Not Cena but Orton, which means he's still higher on the totem pole than 95% of the roster. Short of pulling a Benoit or Jared Fogle, he's going to a pivotal part of the product. If you can't handle that, you're better off just not watching anything he's involved in because you're going to be miserable.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

New Day sucks.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Straw Hat said:


> Balor is going over Reigns tonight, Roman is still in the dog house.
> 
> I expect The Club to cost him the match and he'll feud with Anderson and Gallows at Summerslam.


Probably beat em in a handicap match.

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Just curious...

What kind of person goes to FYE (whether in store or online) and pays $12.99 for a box of Booty-O's?

No, Seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Yeah, why take advantage of all the support that Zayn won yesterday? No, we need to make Roman look strong. :vince5


New Era, same shit RAW 101 booking.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

This whole promo is set up to start the feud that ends the New Day's title reign at Summerslam.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

My gosh. I'm not a Reigns guy (nor a hater), but some of you are ridiculous. When someone you love....Zayn, KO, Balor, Cesaro, etc. kick out of finishers it warrants "holy shit' and "fight forever" chants and gets labeled a "MOTY" candidate. When Reigns does it, however, the venom flows, the hate ensues, and the "Super Cena 2.0" comments commence. Why the double standard? Honestly no finishers should be kicked out of. But why the hate when Reigns does it but not your favorites? Be consistent and don't expose yourselves for the hypocrites and haters you obviously are.

Not all of you, of course, but it happens a lot by several of you and you know it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*"Hey Big E Stop Diving Sign"
*
So True.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

D2theLux said:


> Woah woah woah, universal title? Stupid title name is stupid.
> 
> Was Seth awarded the championship, or did he just automatically get a pass to the title fight?
> 
> Have we seen what the belt looks like?


Seth was hot-shotted to the main event of SummerSlam by Nipple H because he's THE MAN :rollins

And no sign of the title yet


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is dumb to wish harm on Reigns. It isn't his fault that Vince is so stubborn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Watch Balor be the one to turn heel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a catch 22.

What do you want, a heel Roman vs Seth in the main event of Summerslam or heel Balor vs Seth at Summerslam?

I think whoever wins tonight should be the heel turn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They really aren't ever losing those tag titles are they? I mean holy fuck, they hardly even defend them, half their feuds aren't even over the titles.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah they ND are ending tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH having a seizure :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wonder who will take the titles off these guys?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

teick said:


> You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


No I don't want to see Reigns at all :draper2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> But... but.. but.. if you don't like Daniel Bryan, you're just a troll. If you don't like him, your opinion doesn't matter. You just don't appreciate a severely undersized man that would have no chance in a fight against anyone on the roster. That's what I've been told on this forum at least.


lol It's hilarious. I actually like Bryan, but he seriously looks like a little kid nest to the bigger guys. Even Guerrero(may God have mercy on his soul) looked like he belonged more .


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Big E wants to bring back HLA. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This seems like a farewell video of New Day...no?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roman Reigns vs. WWE's wellness policy. A story of redemtion. :ha


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Did the New Day die or what? What's up with this tribute video?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

teick said:


> You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


No but how about letting someone like Zayn who had a star making performance last night and could have a 4 star match with Balor that would help both guys and not make it predictable, the ONLY good thing about Reigns winning this thing (and he is beating Balor, there's a reason Balor pinned US Champ Rusev) is the Brooklyn crowd is going to destroy him at SummerSlam


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

They're right.....The clap is infectious


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gayest video package....EVER!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

teick said:


> You people are just ridiculous. You want Reigns to lose every fucking match?


No, of course not. That would get boring. He can have the odd win over enhancement talent. :grin2:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


The Patriot Way said:


> My gosh. I'm not a Reigns guy (nor a hater), but some of you are ridiculous. When someone you love....Zayn, KO, Balor, Cesaro, etc. kick out of finishers it warrants "holy shit' and "fight forever" chants and gets labeled a "MOTY" candidate. When Reigns does it, however, the venom flows, the hate ensues, and the "Super Cena 2.0 comments commence". Why the double standard? Honestly no finishers should be kicked out of. Buy why the hate when Reigns does it but not your favorites? Be consistent and don't expose yourselves for the hypocrites and haters you obviously are.
> 
> Not all of you, of course, but it happens a lot by several of you and you know it.


There are double standards, yes, but that was born out of the Reigns force feed.

It's gonna be very difficult for Reigns / WWE to wash away all the damage they did to Reigns after the Shield broke up. People didn't want it then, got it anyway, and are still pissed about it. That manifests in what we see now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please let the sun set on their reign and this segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to buy The New Day cereal I wonder if it will taste good or not. New Day Rocks!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I sure don't want to see him in the ring again but....Big Slow should replace Byron Saxton on commentary. And Graves is pretty good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have an idea who could take the tag team titles from them. :enzo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

poor byron, still getting picked on


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I don't understand why they keep using the word Vindication. Vindication implies that he didn't do anything wrong, and has overcome censor. He got caught doing something wrong. They're looking solely for redemption, not vindication


You're too smart to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lmao New Day's innuendo game is on point as always.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

safc-scotty said:


> Graves to Byron 'Do they have a name for what's wrong with you?' :lmao :lmao :lmao


I forgot how he stayed on his ass in nxt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Like he isnt a plant lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wonder if people are going to be as hostile towards Lesnar when he returns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Apollo Crews in New Day.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The only Booty-O I wanna eat is JoJo's :yum:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That guy rolled over the barricade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

New Day fan plant. :HA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

roud at this vignette

New Day has come so damn far. And :hayden3 at those sexual innuendos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fat boy looking washed already the way he got over the rail.:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Make it stop! Make it stop!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Awful


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jesus Christ that fat ass basically slithered over the barricade :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AYYYYY WE WANT SOME SUNNY BOI.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is getting sad.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love new day but this is awful already


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The fuck is going on here?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

what is going on. Sunny Boy...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dude, wtf.... 2 sunny boy's was enough. for fuck sakes, go to commercial


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please destroy Sunny Boy


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

wretched


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Seeing this video package brings be happiness AND sadness.

Also,to you who asked if I wanted to see Reigns lose every match:No,because I'm sure none of them would have clean finishes.BUT I DON'T WANT TO SEE REIGNS,ROLLINS,ZAYN,CENA OR ANYBODY WINNING EVERY SINGLE FUCKING MATCH!WE'RE IN 2016 GOD DAMNIT,THERE'S NO MORE HOGAN OR SAMMMARTINO!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think this guy understands! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Wonder if people are going to be as hostile towards Lesnar when he returns


nah heyman will deflect most of that. If Brock is on his own, he'll get eaten alive.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

1st name is Sonny, last name is Boy. Ain't that hard. :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WTF is this segment still struggling to fill 3 hours?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So cringe, really they could have gave any lucky fan this chance but nooo we'll go with a completely obvious plant fpalm


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Sonny Boy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunny boy... Still more over Roman Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ice Cube let himself go.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who is this overweight black man?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank God


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This is quality television :vince5


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl Anderson to save the day !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Gallows/Anderson for saving us from this segment!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Matt Hardy needs to appear and DELETE the New Day.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steps hit gallows in the knee lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

THANK GOD! Anderson and Gallows had to end this awful segment. Next tag team champions!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

this is whole thing is d.o.a.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Y'know what, I think SD may have dodged a bullet with New Day being on Raw if these segments are the norm for them.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

FUCK YOU CLUB,WHY WOULD YOU RUIN THIS MOMENT?WHY DON'T YOU KILL ROMAN REIGNS WITH YOUR MAGIC?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Geek Club


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson going after the tag titles I see.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E needs to teach his brother how to dance. :bige


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kofi just murdered by the stairs. Damn.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

The Patriot Way said:


> My gosh. I'm not a Reigns guy (nor a hater), but some of you are ridiculous. When someone you love....Zayn, KO, Balor, Cesaro, etc. kick out of finishers it warrants "holy shit' and "fight forever" chants and gets labeled a "MOTY" candidate. When Reigns does it, however, the venom flows, the hate ensues, and the "Super Cena 2.0" comments commence. Why the double standard? Honestly no finishers should be kicked out of. But why the hate when Reigns does it but not your favorites? Be consistent and don't expose yourselves for the hypocrites and haters you obviously are.
> 
> Not all of you, of course, but it happens a lot by several of you and you know it.


I agree with the majority of this, but none of my favorites, or anybody else for that matter aside from Michaels vs. Undertaker, kicks out of 3-4 finishers in the same match, then win with 1 weak spear. So reminiscent of Peak Cena, & maybe worse.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Gallows & Anderson! :mark:

Put the straps on em, 'E!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

At Summerslam:

Anderson and Gallows, your new tag team champs.

Balor, the Universal champ.

Styles, WWE champ.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Gallows and Anderson saved us all . Thank you


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DELETE DELETE DELETE

Club should have shown up 3 minutes earlier.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sonny Boy becoming New Day's Ralphus would be pretty damn slick. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dude had no rhythm ain't no way he was a brother.

Looks like Anderson/Gallows is the new champs at Summerslam.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who is this heel commentator? i kind've like him


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Longest reigning tag champs, huh?

Dem-o-lition.

Dem-o-lition.

Dem-o-lition.

Don't tell me about which lineage. Demolition has it, and that's that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sunny Boy over like a motherfucker.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anderson and Gallows showing up now? Doubt they'll be helping Balor later. Jesus fucking christ this is really going to happen isn't it? On his debut night Balors gonna fucking job to Reigns :cuss:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Gallows and Anderson as tag champs, Balor as CHAMPION OF THE FUCKING UNIVERSE!!

Yeah, it could work.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Sunny Boy more over than Roman lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm all for Gallows and Anderson having the tag titles.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At Summerslam:
> 
> Anderson and Gallows, your new tag team champs.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The only thing funny about this segment is that Sonny Boy is the most over babyface on the roster.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sunny Boy humiliated :mj2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All I can think of at the moment is...

"Oh Sonny Boy...the booty, the booty is call-all-ling"...

Which is just terrible because New Day are probably my least favorite gimmick in the WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club has a sick new shirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was a really poor segment. Jesus.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Awful segment. Very unclimatic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville the man who RAw forgot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SUNNY BOY CORPSING.. SEND FOR THE MAN.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought Sonny Boy was gold, and the crowd was really into it. You people are delusional.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol festus and the guy with the hot asian wife think they can get over by doing the wolfpack sign


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great. Neville returns and we are supposed to care.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I guess that's Roman definitely beating Finn then with Finn remaining face.

:frustrate


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that fat ass literally just gave them a thumbs down and booed at them. Yeah don't man up and act tough and talk trash, give them a thumbs down and boo at them, fucking retard.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

EL SHIV said:


> Ice Cube let himself go.


I thought he looked like Donald Faison myself...or the guy who ATE Donald Faison...(Guy on Scrubs years ago, and often voice on the Boondocks)

Instead of A pimp named Slickback, I preferred CrazyKungFuWolfBitch.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Man Gravity Forgot returns!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Club are faces here. Ended a crap segment and attacked a group holding a numerical advantage over them.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The segment would have been more powerful hadn't the Club lost last night.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunny Boy ran over Austin and texted Nash


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonder if the Club continue as a 2-man team or they add Balor to the group? I'm kinda 50/50 on wanting it tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Anderson and Gallows showing up now? Doubt they'll be helping Balor later. Jesus fucking christ this is really going to happen isn't it? On his debut night Balors gonna fucking job to Reigns :cuss:


They could still help him then at SS Balor gets the Raw championship and Gallows and Anderson the tag titles.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I figured Big Cass would make the save. He and Enzo must have the night off. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it bad that I didn't know Neville was gone?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Man I forgot


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

New Day promos has been hit or miss or quite a while, and I love ND.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> who is this heel commentator? i kind've like him


Corey Graves


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> I figured Big Cass would make the save. He and Enzo must have the night off. :sadpanda
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was weird in the pre-show it said that Enzo and Cass will join us via Skype, but they were present when Stephanie brought everyone from RAW on stage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Fat boy looking washed already the way he got over the rail.:lol


That and his flabby and sick twerking immediately made this pop into my head:










:hayden3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

checkcola said:


> Is it bad that I didn't know Neville was gone?


Well if gravity can forget about him, I guess there is no shame in that...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Wonder if the Club continue as a 2-man team or they add Balor to the group? I'm kinda 50/50 on wanting it tbh.


Good question. I think they might let Balor run solo for a while before he gets involve with the club.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

seriously, festus needs to ditch anderson, find jesse, and go back to making retarded faces. more entertaining... plus 2 balds together doesn't work.


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

Reigns to go over sunny boy at next Ppv after summerslam


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Does anyone recommend Mr Robot?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dean on the podcast? Awesome!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Does anyone recommend Mr Robot?


Give it a try.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The man that charisma forgot coming up!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose on the Stone Cold podcast. :mark:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The vanilla midget returns.

666th post, woo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AMBROSE ON THE AUSTIN PODCAST :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's weird to think there's like, still 90 minutes left :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose on the Stone Cold podcast!!!! :mark:


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Am I the only one who said they weren't going to watch RAW anymore after the split, and actually meant it?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who will be jobbing to Neville?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't believe how much better commentary is without JBL.

:lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

NIA JAX IS FUCKIN' ATROCIOUS
SHE LOOKS LIKE A CHARACTER FROM GAME OF THRONES


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr Irrelevant? :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Should have had Balor pin Rusev to set up a US title match at Summerslam. If The Club beats New Day for the tag titles and Balor wins the US belt, you could turn Finn heel the next night on RAW vs a baby face like Zayn when The Club interferes and reunites. Would help Gallows and Anderson immensely. I totally get why they'd want to keep Finn face however. They don't have a true over baby face at the top if the card and he could fill that role. I just don't think pushes to the moon ie. main event are good in the long run. The most over face in the company next to Cena (Ambrose) is proof of this.


Speaking of Ambrose, his upcoming Stone Cold podcast will be awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Irrelevant :lol :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

AxelMania still running wild, baby!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

CURTIS AXEL! :mark:


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Curtis Axle promo!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE CHAINS ARE OFF!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr. Irrelevant in the house!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr. Irrelevant :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yay, boring neville


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

MR. IRRELEVANT! :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Mr. Irrelevant." :lol

Guess Axel's got a new comedy gimmick.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Axel and dat entrance theme!:mark:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

CURTIS AXEL

ANOTHER STAR FROM RAW

GOAT SHOW


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Cipher said:


> The vanilla midget returns.
> 
> 666th post, woo.


Daniel Bryan is actually on Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does everyone who is returning have a beard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone coming back with a dumb looking beard.

:lmao

That won't fix the charisma problem, guys.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr Irrelevant :lmao :lmao :lmao



....and Neville gets crickets. Clearly the man that everybody forgot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least he had better luck than Heath Slater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> You're too smart to be a wrestling fan.


Eh. Maybe I just don't deserve wrestling anymore.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Piss break time...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They finally have found the perfect nickname for Axel :bosque


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Apparently growing a beard when you're out of action for a while is the thing to do nowadays.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville the man that cheers forgot.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jesus fucking Christ, really? Mr Irelevant? fpalm fuck this company, just quit Axel you deserve better than this.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank god they didn't force Neville to don the cape. Neville will be the face of the cruiser weight division. It's perfect for him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I still can't believe how much better commentary is without JBL.
> 
> :lmao


Maggle :jbl


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS.

This is going to be on par with Paige's interview as being the most awkward Steve Austin podcast ever.
Ambrose needs to be in character to make this work because the amount of "know what I'm saying", long pauses and going off topic tangents is going to go through the roof.


Still would though.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No way is Mr perfect this geeks father :lmao. Perfects wife had to have been banging the milkman or something


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Neville!!! He looks different with the beard not sure how to feel about it yet maybe it will grow on me lol. And at least Curtis got drafted poor Heath Slater didn't.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What's up with all this NFL trivia on commentary?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

doesn't seem like they remember him


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Does everyone who is returning have a beard


nahh..Randy Orton wasn't a bearded baron


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Apparently growing a beard when you're out of action for a while is the thing to do nowadays.


It's from the steroids.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This thread is moving slow. Smackdown thread about to be lit Baby! :xavier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Seeing this video package brings be happiness AND sadness.
> 
> Also,to you who asked if I wanted to see Reigns lose every match:No,because I'm sure none of them would have clean finishes.BUT I DON'T WANT TO SEE REIGNS,ROLLINS,ZAYN,CENA OR ANYBODY WINNING EVERY SINGLE FUCKING MATCH!WE'RE IN 2016 GOD DAMNIT,THERE'S NO MORE HOGAN OR SAMMMARTINO!


The last two he lost had clean finishes.
:draper2

And honestly, he lost the title, got suspended, got his name dragged through the mud, lost out on 100k, and most importantly, got humiliated for his actions every week on TV which hasn't really happened to a wrestler before. Only so far they can go before it becomes unfair. Better they heap coals on him heavily in the beginning so he can go back to normal sooner.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, really? Mr Irelevant? fpalm fuck this company, just quit Axel you deserve better than this.


Axel when undrafted too so you can see him jobbing on both RAW/SMD


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Such disrespect for the longest ever Royal Rumble participant :no:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Irrelevant vs The Man that Vince Forgot. 

The story writes itself, in that there isn't one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for Neville getting a return pop. At least he'll get some shine in the Cruiserweight division.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Does anyone recommend Mr Robot?


Give it a try is what I'd say. A show well suiting some and not for others. At least that's what I make out of it. If it does nothing else for you: Tyrell I would think would be accepted as quite a character. 

Neville returns to a cold open and is about as over as Zoidberg when eating flags


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Neville looks fantastic in there as always. This man has had incredible matches with a number of guys who are now on RAW with him. He tends to not have personality, but he's proven more than capable of it. The psychology with him and Sami Zayne in their NXT feud was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Neville has a nice body

throught hit face not :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes it's the worst theme songs that I find myself constantly singing. Tonight I keep singing "I'm not like most girls". My wife just heard me sing that. She seemed concerned.


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

Was Neville over before his injury? Genuinely can't remember.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Still think it's fishy that the heel announcer keeps putting over Reigns while the two fave guys don't really put him over or shoot him down

Can tonight be the night?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Axel should win this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep Neville in the CW division, please.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Show has been really good so far. I'm impressed.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, really? Mr Irelevant? fpalm fuck this company, just quit Axel you deserve better than this.


To be fair, he was given an Intercontinental title reign, Paul Heyman as his mouth-piece, and a program with CM Punk and still couldn't get over. There's not much hope for him above being a jobber at this point.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curtis Axel looks like a giant compared to Neville.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rowdy Yates said:


> No way is Mr perfect this geeks father :lmao. Perfects wife had to have been banging the milkman or something


Curt Hennig started out a jobber in the WWE before AWA, then back to WWE.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Just gonna say this: if WWE insists on pushing a little guy that can't promo, I'd much prefer Neville over Balor. Neville can really impress in the ring whereas Balor is, IMO, only decent in the ring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Keep Neville in the CW division, please.


I have a feeling that's what he will be part of.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm bored.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

People realize how boring Raw is without Miz


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

crock_bottom said:


> Was Neville over before his injury? Genuinely can't remember.


I think they had buried him pretty good and he wasn't that over


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Still a thing of beauty.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wasn't sure if my audio went out or the crowd was dead. My audio is working fine.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> No way is Mr perfect this geeks father :lmao. Perfects wife had to have been banging the milkman or something


Its sad how Perfect's son is just a jabroni.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild !


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Axel looks like a Raven's Flock reject.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Just barely started watching, these red ropes are glorious.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Poor Neville. It reallty was a poor welcome back for him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr. Irrelevant in the ring!

... which one?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Neville's beard is awesome.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Neville is doa to the division is implemented


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who knows? Mr. Irrelevant might work....He comes in the ring with a mic, sits in the corner and says "What about me? What about Curtis?"...oh wait, that's been done.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually feel a little sorry for Neville. Crowd gives no fucks about him.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hard to believe the son of Curt Hennig, isn't at least a midcard talent in the company.

At this point, I'd rather see Axel go to Lucha Underground. They seem to know how to make everyone on the roster seem relevant. Axel and Son of Havoc could probably create one kick ass tag team.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish i could touch Neville's body after an match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well at least that was quick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Ouch looked like he landed right on Aexl's face.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm going to miss KO harassing Cole. :lol I never liked the announce tables being at the ramp.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Show has been really good so far. I'm impressed.


A prowrestling show focused on prowrestling. Who knew it'd work.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I was wondering why bearded Mighty Mouse wasn't in either of the Fatal 4-Ways. 

Now, I know why.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Calling Axel "Mr. Irrelevant" = Surefire way to take the chains off :rivers

YEE!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Sometimes it's the worst theme songs that I find myself constantly singing. Tonight I keep singing "I'm not like most girls". My wife just heard me sing that. She seemed concerned.


I know her song stays in your head I will just be doing something random and her song will pop into my head lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darren Criss said:


> People realize how boring Raw is without Miz


:Rollins


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

neville has very little upside, practically a failure. he's world wrestling, but not entertainment. 66%, i mean fuck... my grades were even that good.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Axel looks like a Raven's Flock reject.


Lol, I didnt' see this post as I made the "raven" reference. Glad to know I wasn't the only one thinking that.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So no more spanish announce table? Booo


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

On the darker side, cus it's not the brighter side, I don't think a RAW episode can get much better than this.. This is peak entertainment.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD THAT POP FOR NEVILLE :jr


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

They really are going to try and continue booking a 3.25 hour Raw show with just wrestling matches, and half the roster, aren't they?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

the_hound said:


> poor byron, still getting picked on


IT'S A NEW ERA MAHGGLE,AH LOVE IT :jbl


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Curt Hennig started out a jobber in the WWE before AWA, then back to WWE.


Curt had charisma seeping out of every bit of his body. He was also technically supreme. One of the best all round wrestlers of all time. This geek has inherited nothing from his so called father


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> :Rollins


I'm using mobile
I can't see your emoji


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Things have been going well so far, good show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> They really are going to try and continue booking a 3.25 hour Raw show with just wrestling matches, and half the roster, aren't they?


It will be much easier once the CW join the show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The new broadcast position seems like Nitro to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> Actually feel a little sorry for Neville. Crowd gives no fucks about him.


Guy's basically wrestling nothing but meaningless matches since being called up from NXT. It's no wonder doesn't give a shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nothing to bitch about on this episode for me so far. Needs more star power and attention seekers though.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A huge pop during that Neville match.

Somebody in the crowd opened a can of soda.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Actually feel a little sorry for Neville. Crowd gives no fucks about him.


It's such a shame, he was super over last year in his match against Seth for the title.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> They really are going to try and continue booking a 3.25 hour Raw show with just wrestling matches, and half the roster, aren't they?


Vince thought he could compete with the NFL. That tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> The new broadcast position seems like Nitro to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was like that before during the first brand extension


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So no Seth match tonight? That's a bummer.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Actually feel a little sorry for Neville. Crowd gives no fucks about him.


Guy has never given them a reason to tbh. They sent him out there to wrestle 15 minute matches weekly but no one knows who he is. He's a hell of a wrestler and one of my favorite to watch but the poor guy has no personality. Hopefully he and WWE make an effort to rectify that when the CW division kicks off. Fans want to cheer him but he's got to give them a reason to.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Did anyone else think Young was Reigns with fake tan?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Cesaro, Balor, Miz, Fandango, Ryder, Rollins and Ziggler should wear swimmers trunks to wrestle.

This would bring ratings


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOB BACKLAND>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>darren young


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I was just wondering about Darren Young.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lmao Backlund


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Goldust's new gimmick that he plays Pokemon Go?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cole looked fed-up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So no Seth match tonight? That's a bummer.


I feel like you posted this at the start of Raw too :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bob Backlund is awesome he is funny to me!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The return of Neville just show us how bad WWE write come backs. Coming and wining a match again a jobbers means nothing, but if they put Neville in an actual feud maybe people could start to show interest in him. His high fly style can be exciting just to a point, specially if you saw Red Arrow on every Raw.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Curt had charisma seeping out of every bit of his body. He was also technically supreme. One of the best all round wrestlers of all time. This geek has inherited nothing from his so called father


No, when he started out, you could hardly tell him apart from Greg Gagne without the different colored hair. His first break came as AWA partner with Scott Hall(who was also as vanilla). It wasn't until they turned him heel the charisma started coming out.

Hennig was vanilla before that. He was "technically sound" but couldn't even speak on the mic. A "vanilla midget" as idiots term them now.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> They really are going to try and continue booking a 3.25 hour Raw show with just wrestling matches, and half the roster, aren't they?


Works for me. Call me old fashioned but I kinda enjoy watching prowrestling. I know it makes me a weirdo amongst other wrestling fans.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Maryse slapping Bob last night was the highlight of the show

Darren should win the US title at SummerSlam.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bob Backlund >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Darren Young


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually really like what Bob Backlund is doing. I don't like Darren Young....but I kind of want him to win something just because of Backlund


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WAIT, I don't see chairs, do the commentators STAND for the ENTIRE show now? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good thing Goldust stayed in WWE so he can do Pokemon Go segments with R-Truth.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

In the span of 30 seconds, I Bob Backlund gave me great joy, then Fuckhead Saxton brought me right back down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Backlund as Professor Oak = :vince$


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> I was just wondering about Darren Young.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you weren't.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm looking at the RAW roster trying to figure out how the fuck they're going to fill the rest of the show, although I guess Sasha/Charlotte and Balor/Reigns could take a lot of time. Enzo and Cass haven't appeared...not much else available...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are building Finn up just to tear him down. :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Maryse did knock Bob's front tooth out :shocked:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm waiting for Brazzers' Pokemon Go parody


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Airing this Balor video package before he drops to that fuck, Reigns. :HA


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I got a thing for Dana Brooke

:lawler


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dana's tits :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Backlund is GOAT.

Anyone missing JBL? Not I.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

These 3 hours are dragging more than usual

Raw is in big trouble


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck is going on with that mic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finn Balor looks like a Spiderman villain Carnage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte with the botch! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope Sasha beats Charlotte tonight. I'm so tired of Charlotte.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Damn, Maryse did knock Bob's front tooth out :shocked:


The Queen has a black belt in martial arts


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

What I want to know is...who knocked out Backlund's tooth?

Is that the reason he's batshit crazy again. :hmm:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha and Flair really come across like they don't like each other. I love it.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:maury Graves saying Saxton is the kinda guy that loves pokemon go


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Charlotte is the best talker in the Women's division. Deal with it.

Sasha can't talk for shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn what did Charlotte do? In NXT she looked like an ugly ******, but ever since the heel turn on the main roster shes suddenly started looking hot and her tits and ass have looked better than ever. Its like she made a wish with a magic coin to look hot.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I feel like you posted this at the start of Raw too :lol


Oh so it did go through? lol. My internet keeps cutting in and out. So I wasn't sure what I've posted lol. That's embarrassing fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha vs. Team Trap.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> They really are going to try and continue booking a 3.25 hour Raw show with just wrestling matches, and half the roster, aren't they?


I just think they’re trying to stack their first show of the after the draft with big matches to generate a buzz. 

As the weeks follow, we will see more promos and talking.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Interviews always leave Tom Phillips looks like he just shit his pants


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

THE BOSS!:mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WAIT, I don't see chairs, do the commentators STAND for the ENTIRE show now? :lmao


Did you think the new set was free?New eras are expensive!


Altough I can't say how much I love to see JBL suffering.I liked him as a wrestler,but as a Commentator?MEH.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will we see Bayley tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I realizade right now how ugly Raw Womens Division is


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck was that promo? Is she really Flair's daughter?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dana's boobs, though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn what did Charlotte do? In NXT she looked like an ugly ******, but ever since the heel turn on the main roster shes suddenly started looking hot and her tits and ass have looked better than ever.


It's called makeup son. fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't care what anyone says Sasha can get it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't hit me til I saw the Foley/Raven pic on someone's sig....

Think that's what Mick is trying to do with Axel?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasha with that Brain Christopher/ Basham brothers pop :ha


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I liked Bayley's entrance music, so hopefully she appears for that reason alone.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm using mobile
> I can't see your emoji


I'm using mobile. It's Rollins laughing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha confirmed more over than Neville.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Finn Balor looks like a Spiderman villain Carnage.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Charlotte is the best talker in the Women's division. Deal with it.
> 
> Sasha can't talk for shit.


This is so true.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Charlotte has ring skills and mic skills

Haters go crazy


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I wonder if Sasha does the job here on RAW instead if getting the shot at SS considering she recently tweeted support of Cesaro's promo.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> I realizade right now how ugly Raw Womens Division is


Its not pretty. I guess Charlotte is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm thinking they have Sasha win tonight and they set Charlotte's rematch for SummerSlam.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Works for me. Call me old fashioned but I kinda enjoy watching prowrestling. I know it makes me a weirdo amongst other wrestling fans.


I'd say most fans are the same way nowadays. I feel like IM old fashioned because I hate seeing matches just for the sake of matches. I figured with so much time to fill, they've gotta elaborate storyline-wise, but maybe not.

A guy like Lesnar who is absolutely awful in the ring (nowadays) gets some of the best reactions because of how infrequently he wrestles. If a guy that does 1 move 20 times a match can get those reactions because of the mystique... They should learn from that.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

razzathereaver said:


> The fuck was that promo? Is she really Flair's daughter?


Well, after some surgery below the belt he/she is...we think. We're all not really sure.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> Sasha with that Brain Christopher/ Basham brothers pop :ha



So you're gonna sit there and say she didn't get a reaction at all?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Bayley messing with the mic?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Obese Turtle said:


> I'm using mobile. It's Rollins laughing


Lol thanks
Even that i can see
I will use this emoji
because i like Seth :rollins


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

9/10 people asked said that this match will end in DQ/no contest.

The other one was too busy wanking.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hate that gatorade commerical


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss will get screwed somehow. I just hope we get a Bayley appearance! :bayley2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sasha's crowd reaction: yaaaaaay


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Graves is so great on commentary, it's just too bad he was not on SD instead


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Natecore said:


> A prowrestling show focused on prowrestling. Who knew it'd work.


This really is a groundbreaking concept at play here. At least that's what the marketing department would have you think.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> It's called makeup son. fpalm


Its not just that, her body and everything seems like it changed overnight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Sasha wins but Dana will probably interfere in the match unless Bayley or someone comes out and helps Sasha Banks.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Screwey finish, I'd guess.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Its not pretty. I guess Charlotte is the best of the bunch.


Yeah, everyone on SmackDown is pretty, even Nattie, but on Raw everyone is ugly, even Lana.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match just seems like a waste of time tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Love or hate Charlotte, she does know how to carry herself like a star.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn what did Charlotte do? In NXT she looked like an ugly ******, but ever since the heel turn on the main roster shes suddenly started looking hot and her tits and ass have looked better than ever. Its like she made a wish with a magic coin to look hot.


They have a professional seamstress and makeup artists in wwe compared to those who are just training in nxt like the wrestlers, refs, and camera men. 

Her outfit went from cloth to leather. Her makeup went from heavy to eye shadows and tones. They added the sparkle stars to her face around her eye. It's all different level presentation


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope Sasha wins but Dana will probably interfere in the match unless Bayley or someone comes out and helps Sasha Banks.


Bayley is back in Orlando at the Performance Center.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Fuckery to ensue forcing the rematch at SS, IMO.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

People are so extra with Charlotte. She's a decent promo, she has decent charisma, she feels like a star. There's no way she's near the worst they've got when someone like Natalya, who lacks virtually everything as witnessed last night, is right there too.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Don't care what anyone says Sasha can get it.



She's adorable. Really cute chick. Her personality outside of the WWE makes her more attractive.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dana looking so fine tonight. :flairdance :woo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss better not be pinned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana is a waste of time

She looks like a flop pornstar that can not suck half of an cock

:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They should have some shenanigans in this match and wait to do the title change at SS.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Yeah, everyone on SmackDown is pretty, even Nattie, but on Raw everyone is ugly, even Lana.


I forgot about Lana. In no universe is Lana ugly. She is gorgeous. On Maryse level gorgeous.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't tell whether I dislike Charlotte because she annoys me, or because she's good at her job... Hmmm, mind blown


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Yeah, everyone on SmackDown is pretty, even Nattie, but on Raw everyone is ugly, *even Lana.*


:cornette:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

JoJo's the hottest woman in that ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lotye Lessard said:


> Love or hate Charlotte, she does know how to carry herself like a star.


She is a million times better without Ric by her side.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Bayley is back in Orlando at the Performance Center.


Oh ok :frown2:


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lothario said:


> She's adorable. Really cute chick. Her personality outside of the WWE makes her more attractive.


She's got a 5 head like no one else. Freaks me out


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So,Vince really likes this thing of Title matches on TV right?It's ok doing title matches if the guys will be split and won't face eachother for some time,but in this case?Meh.

Also,I still can't believe that they will pick up the Rollins/Reigns feud from last year where it stopped,AND REIGNS WILL LIKELY WIN.

:mj2


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Want Sasha to win but she probably won't because of shenanigans from Dana. Hopefully Bayley will run out to help.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming Bayley chants because WWE thought it was a good idea to just let her do one main roster match then take her off TV again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why didn't they just book this match for SS at the start of the show instead of doing this horribly predictable match that everyone knows is gonna have a screwy finish?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

So is Bailey a raw superstar now?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

No matter who wins this next match, JoJo will be the true champion in my eyes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets Go Sasha!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Charlotte is so over as a heel. Biggest heat magnet in a long time for the ladies bar Vickie, but she wasn't a wrestler.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

so bayley will help banks win the title maybe?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> Dana is a waste of time
> 
> She looks like a flop pornstar that can not suck half of an cock
> 
> :rollins


She would be a fluffer.


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe I have low standards but I'd take pretty much all of the divas home with me.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

StylesP1 said:


> Its not pretty. I guess Charlotte is the best of the bunch.


Sasha
:bateman


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte is fine as long as she doesn't try to say much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Charlotte has really found her footing as a cocky heel. I hated her as a face but she is thriving as a heel. Good for her.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

womans champion looking full in the mid section......no hate just noticed it last night too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I liked Sasha more in NXT


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> She is a million times better without Ric by her side.


True. Without him there, she seems to be 'in charge' of her situation. Ric just took too much of the spotlight.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> I forgot about Lana. In no universe is Lana ugly. She is gorgeous. On Maryse level gorgeous.





T0M said:


> :cornette:


She looks like an ugly Panicat (Google it).


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lothario said:


> She's adorable. Really cute chick. Her personality outside of the WWE makes her more attractive.


Oh yeah, I know that's part of why I find her appealing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Five segments left. WWE Women's Championship match and WWE Universe Championship eliminator match still remain. This episode of RAW has been very in-ring heavy. Hopefully it's an indication of the future.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

Fuck this crowd. Just fuck them.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

CM PUNK CHANTS! :lmao :lmao

So much for Sasha's fans.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Cm Punk chants? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Referee should send Dana away for a change.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Where they chanting CM Punk :frown2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I like that Charlotte is getting thick, its really making her body looks so much better.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WAIT, I don't see chairs, do the commentators STAND for the ENTIRE show now? :lmao


My legs are aching just thinking of that :no:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke didn't even care that the referee was looking right at her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> She would be a fluffer.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

So, we're still just getting nothing but matches and little story and now with half the roster instead.

New era!!1


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ffs, can they never not botch the backstabber? I mean wtf.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Darren Criss said:


> Yeah, everyone on SmackDown is pretty, even Nattie, but on Raw everyone is ugly, even Lana.


Omg, fuck right off with that garbage.

Lana may just be the finest female ever to grace WWE


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana born from an botch by Eva


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

crock_bottom said:


> Maybe I have low standards but I'd take pretty much all of the divas home with me.


Even Nia Jax?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Charlotte looks like cousin It with all that hair....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These girls do not like each other :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte should just walk away and fight another day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I like that Charlotte is getting thick, its really making her body looks so much better.


Somebody tried to give me sh*t for saying her body looks great :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dana is sexy as f


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk chants. :lol

Really is the new "We're bored" chant isn't it?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


>


This guy is so hot and his ass is fine.

I still remember his erection in ring during a match with Jericho in 2011.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This RAW has been pretty hype to be fair. All they have to do is book shows like this every week and we're good to go.

It's not fucking difficult.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Both women are very emotional. We're definitely getting a definitive finish. These girls are intense as fuck.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

She pulled an Eddie!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Even Nia Jax?


She's pretty hot for someone her size


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Lie, Cheat & Steal.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

That's kinda stupid. Ref could call DQ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes finally sent her away!! Smart play by Sasha.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a smart move by The Boss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao I fucking love Sasha.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Whatever happened to "if the ref didn't see it, it didn't happen"?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Sasha pulling an Eddie Guerrero...WHY?DON'T SHE WANT THE FUCKING TITLE?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow logical wrestling psychology there.

Am I watching Raw in 2016


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol nice little Eddie tribute. Wondering where they're gonna go with this match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn it! I love Sasha! Brilliance.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Dat Eddie inspiration.:mark:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hate Divas hair extions

If you don't have a long hair, why hair extensions?

Renee is so fine with her short hair.

I guess that Maryse, Eva, Jojo and Summer are the only with a natural long hair.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice, Sasha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally got rid of that muppet! Dana has gotten in the way for way too long.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> This guy is so hot and his ass is fine.
> 
> I still remember his erection in ring during a match with Jericho in 2011.


:ha

:done :done :done :done :done

This is not the blue oyster bar pal unkout


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

like that charlotte kicked the rope, that's old school heel shit.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

She lies, she cheats, she steals.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*That Eddie stuff just made me smile so much. Lets go Sasha!*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke will still probably return to save Charlotte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wow logical wrestling psychology there.
> 
> Am I watching Raw in 2016


We are :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757758793451118594


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know looking at the Womens Title there with the red background on it, it would make sense if SD had pretty much the same womens Title but with a blue background on it instead of red.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Fantastic match.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha doing an tribute do Eddie and everyone in love

but when Charlotte use Ric's things everyone hates her


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Crowd has been pretty hot for this match.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> I hate Divas hair extions
> 
> If you don't have a long hair, why hair extensions?
> 
> ...


So Renee is fine and Lana is ugly? What you smoking, maaaaan?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha will likely win here to setup the rematch at SummerSlam.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I just want Balor to beat Reigns at move on to SS


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess we won't be seeing Bayley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Sasha needs the title soon. So much more entertaining than Charlotte.


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Commercials>>>>Title Match

Way to sort your priorities, Vinny Mac.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Come on Sasha!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So the referee though Dana hit sasha with the Belt..AND SENT HER OUT?THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A FUCKING DQ DAMMNIT!WHERE THE FUCK IS THE LOGIC?Oh,wait,WWE,2016,got it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Have they ditched the multi-coloured mood lighting? It seems to be just red in the crowd.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And the crowd is quiet again? WTF


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :ha
> 
> :done :done :done :done :done
> 
> This is not the blue oyster bar pal unkout


Shut up and put your dick outside of your underwear


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So whats all this nonsense about Raws roster being so great? Look at the Main Event scene so far is Reigns and Balor...

No Rusev, no KO, not even Zayn, Jericho or Cesaro. And we all know Rollins will join those 2 and ultimately it will come down to Roman and Seth. Doesnt matter how many names are in the midcard if WWE is just going to keep pushing those two...and the most person in the whole industry.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> Sasha doing an tribute do Eddie and everyone in love
> 
> but when Charlotte use Ric's things everyone hates her


Queen Charlotte is underrated.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was an excellent way for Sasha to get Dana out of the picture :applause. Eddie's looking down from Heaven like: *


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match has surprised so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> This guy is so hot and his ass is fine.
> 
> I still remember his erection in ring during a match with Jericho in 2011.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

T0M said:


> So Renee is fine and Lana is ugly? What you smoking, maaaaan?


Yeah, thinks Lana is ugly & talks about loving Zig's erections. 

:Out


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

KurtAngle26 said:


> She's got a 5 head like no one else. Freaks me out



You likely aren't her type, either.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm officially bored nothing has changed at all still the same old crap fest


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

i almost saw charlottes boob


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

T0M said:


> So Renee is fine and Lana is ugly? What you smoking, maaaaan?


I'm keep it real.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Sasha doing an tribute do Eddie and everyone in love
> 
> but when Charlotte use Ric's things everyone hates her


Well, there's a difference between paying an homage to a wrestler and letting another wrestler's mannerisms define you, even if he is your father.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

T0M said:


> So Renee is fine and Lana is ugly? What you smoking, maaaaan?


Pole. He's gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that but that's why his taste in women is fucked.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> Shut up and put your dick outside of your underwear


:lmao

This made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is how great a womens match can be when you actually give them more than 3 mins


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Shut up and put your dick outside of your underwear


:swaggerwhat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte pulled a Prince Puma.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy shit! That looked nasty!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

omg Sasha broke her neck bruh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, Sasha just landed on her face.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Fuck, that looked bad


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Pole. He's gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that but that's why his taste in women is fucked.


I'm bi-curious lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck, is Sasha OK?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sasha just Lita'd herself, goddamn.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sasha just got another concussion.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I felt that


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Jesus Christ, Sasha.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm Sasha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Shit Sasha.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ric Flair could be in the building.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Jeez


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So,Vince/USA network/Whoever is responsible STILL thinks a three hour RAW is a good idea?Even with at most 60% of the roster?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jesus, Sasha almost killed herself.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Sasha!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh god Sasha. Please don't kill yourself out there, bb.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sasha just about committed suicide right there. Holy fuck is she lucky to still have a working spine.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

JESUS CHRIST, SASHA BANKS' NECK, SASHA GIRL YOU DON'T HAVE TO DO THESE MOVES!! :cry


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

It seems everyone in the roster has a suicide dive in their moveset these days. Mark Henry will be doing missile dropkicks in the "New Era"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Almost a deadly mistake there.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

JESUS FUCK


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Taker-esque face plant. Brutal.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lita 2.0 botch, god damn


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasha's going to be another Daniel Bryan soon.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I just let out an audible gasp. That was scary


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm bi-curious lol


Ha fair enough sir !


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck that was nasty! Almost just like Lita's div eon Trish


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn was Sasha trying to pull a Lita scorpion kick or what


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Big E and Sasha always look like they are going to die when they dive through the ropes.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha and Charlotte are awesome


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Another fucked spot? Idk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit Sasha going to kill herself.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sick moonsault!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looked like that really hurt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasha is one tough cookie.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was ridiculously dangerous.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Holyshit on Sasha's landing!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Charlotte was about to kill herself with that moonsault to the outside.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i feel like sasha almost dies every match. worries me a bit. i honestly can't see her having a long career. that moonsault was a thing of beauty


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn. Good. Match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are killing themselves on a fucking RAW match!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

God damn these women are both going hard.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why the FUCK didn't they save this for Summerslam if they were going to do these kinds of spots?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah the belt's changing hands. Women don't have a match this fucking good just for the sake of WWE fuckery.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Jeez again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Liger!Liger! said:


> So,Vince/USA network/Whoever is responsible STILL thinks a three hour RAW is a good idea?Even with at most 60% of the roster?


It will be fine once the CW show up, and its much better since they can give the matches more time. This is an amazing match and if it wasa with a full roster, it would have gotten like 3 mins


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy Shit, indeed!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlette is trish lita territory in talent, holy shit


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

"Holy Shit"? Neville's finisher was more impressive than that, and he got no reaction for it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That moonsault is fucking sick...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

An outside moonsault gets a holy shit chant? Shawn Michaels circa 2004 wouldve been racking them up


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Great match so far. These girls represent women's wrestling well.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

God damn Botcha Banks nearly broke her damn neck with that dive :O


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

PPV quality match, I'm impressed


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Big E and Sasha scare the shit out of me with those spots. I just jumped and shouted because I genuinely though it was going to be a neck injury. Already have 1 good friend paralyzed from football back in the day, shit just scares me.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Ha fair enough sir !


Don't try to touch by big brazilian ass urrrrrrrgh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It looked she kicked out and then grabbed the bottom rope lol.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

These two putting it all on the line tonight.:mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Zayn, KO, Jericho and Rusev are great. The rest is trash.


Except nothing good is going to be done with these 4 men, at all.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd hazard a guess that this is MOTN.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice Moonsault Charlotte,now could you please keep it to big PPV matches?

It's like Neville's Red Arrow,it's cool,but he should find another TV finisher and save that for big matches.Well,should have,now it's too late.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte has amazing athletic ability!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Liger!Liger! said:


> So,Vince/USA network/Whoever is responsible STILL thinks a three hour RAW is a good idea?Even with at most 60% of the roster?


Yes, more time for matches like the current divas one.


Good Lord, I think I felt Sasha's pain more than her.

Good thing an angel was watching over this cutie.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a girl doing a moonsault to the outside, that's why it deserves holy shit chance, it's not seen often. Not that women are worse, it's just rate to see such talented female wrestling, over just looks


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Ha fair enough sir !


Don't try to touch my big brazilian ass urrrrrrrgh


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is freakin crazy! Two HOLY SHIT moments in a WOMEN'S match and on RAW no less! So cool.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sure they were chanting lets go Sasha cole.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty brutal women's match. They're beating the hell out of each other


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not interested in who wins at this point, I just want them both to leave the arena alive :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Best main roster women's match in ages


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha is in trouble!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

when Charlotte has the fig 8 on, i want her boobs top fall out

plz god let it happen


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh wow BOSS won!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK?!? NIIIIIIICE!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

GRATZ TO Sasha!!!

Why in the fuck was this not saved for Summerslam?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't see that coming.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The effort these two are putting in though is immense. Not sure what will be left for ppv but damn. :clap:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@Dolorian called it !


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

YAY!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, what a match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TITLE CHANGE!!!!

BOSS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THEY GAVE IT AWAY ON RAW?????????????????????


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was one of the best womens matches in years...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sick reversal!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

figured banks was going over. "you'll never beat me ever" confirmed it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha wins!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing 5 star match


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

OMFG!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

WHAT A GREAT MATCH!!!!!


SASHA!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep now they have the rematch set for SummerSlam.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Holy shit.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Should've been the ME


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

SHE'S GOT IT!BAH GAWD!THE REIGN OF TERROR IS OVER!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sasha won! She's champ!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Women's Revolution = Success.

That COULD have main evented tonights show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty good match despite the dead crowd at the start. Probably should've saved this for Summerslam, but this is fine too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck yes.......... Let the saltiness begin.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

You deserve it Sasha so proud of her!!!!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I hate women's wrestling and even I think that was one of the best matches I've seen in a while... Certainly for a non-ppv match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Sasha is here to stay.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shocker!!!!!!!!! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Thought for sure this would be a crap finish with Sasha winning at Summerslam.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I CANT BELIEVE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That's my girl. Well deserved.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It feels rushed but who cares? The Boss is on top! :sashahi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

:lmao Camel Banks winning the belt on Raw instead of a PPV :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:eyeroll


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I already miss Charlotte as champ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now in a few months, turn Sasha heel for the feud with Bayley at WM.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Without a doubt the best main roster womens match in a long fucking time. Just kinda wish they saved this win for Summerslam.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank God.. man face loses.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Just remarkable womens match.

MOTY contender, wow


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Fuck off Saxton.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

the_hound said:


> when Charlotte has the fig 8 on, i want her boobs top fall out
> 
> plz god let it happen


Some hilarious comments here tonight :maury


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

OH MY GOD YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark:

THE BOSS IS THE CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> THEY GAVE IT AWAY ON RAW?????????????????????


The show needed something to signal the new era. Because Reigns beating everyone just won't cut it.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Charlotte is trying so hard to not tear up in happiness.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Its not just that, her body and everything seems like it changed overnight.


Tell me you don't already know what something like that would mean?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match! :clap

Holyfuck on Sasha's landing still tho!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Can't believe they didn't wait until SS. Holy shit.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn they worked their asses off. Congrats Sasha.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Don't care still.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:clap

Totally deserved.


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

It was good. Excited for the future for this rivalry. If they pushed this hard on RAW, wonder where it will go on a PPE.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta give credit to Charlotte. What a tremendous match by her and that look of respect for Sasha she had at the end was awesome!!!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Byron outta nowhere!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

post match interview right there?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats Sasha :clap


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Bayley vs Sasha at Summerslam?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

real tears from Charlotte right there


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Why ruin it with saxton?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Dolorian called it !


Yep


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats to Sasha!

Becky will get her chance one day :mj2


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

That was one hell of women's match; or any match for that matter.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman is winning tonight.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Throw the belt down and pull a Shane Douglas for the new era!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Saxton is a lucky man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The You Deserve It chant


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

No one was expecting Sasha to win

Awesome match


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't care..BAE is now champ.

Fuck you Saxton.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Guess they wanted to make the first RAW of the draft special, wouldn't have expected a women's title change so soon. Thought it was being saved for SummerSlam.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Sasha crying again, she needs to hit up Lesnar for some estrogen blockers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These chicks are awesome, no revolution's required.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, you do deserve it. Let the tears from WF flow and drink it in.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This was absolute perfection. Well done, ladies! You stole the show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> Tell me you don't already know what something like that would mean?


:lmao

I don't think he does.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"You deserve it" after chanting "Cm Punk" :bryanlol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Big ups to Sasha!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WOW, got to start the new era with a surprise right.

Well deserved Sasha.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Those two never have a bad match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Need to book other women this way.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why did they give this away on a Raw? :homer2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> :lmao Camel Banks winning the belt on Raw instead of a PPV :lol


They need to do this sometimes, it was a good shock, most people though it would end in fuckery.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeeeessss!!!! THE FUCKING BOSS WON!!!! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Those two women are incredible!
:clap :clap :clap


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

Need JBL to tell this bag of crap to shut up ... wait i just said I need JBL, SMH


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Great match! I had a feeling they were going to have Sasha win with how hard the two women were going. 

Props to Charlotte, she had a great reign and put Sasha over really well there.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Come back to me with this "New Era" shit when this is the usual standard for big women's matches.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

4 stars match

These girls are awesome

This is wrestling!

This is NXT!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, what an ovation for Sasha. I think she's unbeaten since coming to Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm crying right now I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


> Those two never have a bad match.


Yeah if only they just let them go at the ring and didn't book their matches like crap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match, as expected. Kudos to both girls and congrats to Sasha for finally nabbing the big one. :clap

Hey @Legit BOSS , I take it you're gonna celebrate with a sex and coke party? :yoshi


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Was Charlotte crying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Great match by both women. A ***** match deserving of being a PPV main event.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Why did they give this away on a Raw? :homer2


To make the New Era Raw feel meaningful and it worked.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I love how genuinely emotional Sasha gets in the big moments.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No Vince McMahon is the only boss.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> Sasha crying again, she needs to hit up Lesnar for some estrogen blockers.


That was fucked up, but I still laughed.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Gotta give credit to Charlotte. What a tremendous match by her and that look of respect for Sasha she had at the end was awesome!!!


Charlotte went hard.

Even her little mannerisms "This is mine!!! You will never beat me!!" Was on some Kevin Owens type storytelling.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

"And that's mia!"

Christ, listening to her try to say words is a damn chore.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm happy for Sasha.

WWE is smart this will overshadow the Roman Finn match, when Roman goes over Finn.

Smart. Smart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The crazy thing about Sasha is she is only like 24


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha is talented for sure, but charlette has improved at a ridiculous rate, she might be the most talented Womens wrestler ever, yes ever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Don't care much for Sasha


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice WWE,now just DON'T FUCK SASHA UP!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> :lmao Camel Banks winning the belt on Raw instead of a PPV :lol


Really name calling now bruh, what are you like 12.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha and Charlotte fucked our asses without KY


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Sasha is my babe!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Something is up. This is unusual. Seriously. Did Charlotte fail a drug test?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

How many times has the word wrestling been dropped tonight? Refreshing to hear them call it straight for once.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Oh yes!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757761996930424832


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a freakin Raw so far. Holy crap.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao this woman is too fake.

Trying so hard to let out a tear and couldn't do it save her damn life.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Legit" on one end and "Boss" on the other! CONGRATS SASHA!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Should have Seth Rollins' her overness and turn heel on the crowd too. WWE bro!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That is very surprising. I thought for sure Charlotte would lose the title at SummerSlam , I think that would have been a better fit though but anyway congrats to Sasha Banks


----------



## jamesdeen1 (Jul 8, 2016)

feel sorry for smackdown


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Instant classic and a top tier RAW moment.*


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

It's Vince McMahon, actually


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Sasha cut a strong meaningful promo. Good stuff. Great match, and great moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now let :bayley beat her for the title.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Major title changes shouldn't only happen on big PPVs.

"and that's Mia"

Who is Mia? (I know she said "me" but I heard "Mia") :lol


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Treat women like LU, and THEN we can talk about a real revolution.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sasha with the biggest pop of the night yo 

I'm just glad she's still fucking alive, same for Charlotte. The suicide dive and moonsault were fucking nuts.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Great fucking match. Yes a botch here and there, but was easily counter balanced by great spots. Considering the horrible matches and small time slots we've been given in the past, this was great to see on Raw. Can we make the night even better and have Finn go over Roman?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still can't believe it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow they gotta stand now? that sucks for them, 3 hours straight of talking, plus standing.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, what an ovation for Sasha. I think she's unbeaten since coming to Raw.


Nope. She lost a handicap match last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Something is up. This is unusual. Seriously. Did Charlotte fail a drug test?


She can't hold it forever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> "And that's mia!"


Mama mia!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

No, no she doesn't deserve it. You know who does? Becky Lynch someone who has legit busted her ass non-stop since she got called up and actually evolved her character from what it was in NXT and hasn't missed months of matches and got treated like crap for all her hard work. Botcha had literally no build up to deserve this.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

"We may have just witnessed tonight's main event with Sasha and Charlotte" -Michael Cole

Wow. Fucking WOW!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Major key alert: how can Smackdown top this?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Can't wait to see Nikki & Brie fans crying on Youtube*

:rollins :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Putting that as main event would've took some of the sting off Roman winning.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am two hours late...What the fuck is a ''Universal'' championship???


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm happy for Sasha.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The ladies got a total of 30 minutes. That's really outstanding.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Really is a New Era.....for Tonight.. Back to normal for next week folks, WWE can't handle good shows on a regular basis.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao this woman is too fake.
> 
> Trying so hard to let out a tear and couldn't do it save her damn life.


I don't get it. Her character is not a sympathetic babyface. She's a 'rub it in your face' character.

That was a Becky or Bayley type booking move.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm willing to forgo building up to reuniting Finn with Anderson & Gallows if it means he wins tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They probably should of waited til SS for the title change, to make it a much bigger deal.. But, I'm just happy Charlotte's reign of terror is over with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they have Reigns win, they shit on the good feel that the show has up until right now. Just saying.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was definetly the best televised woman's match in the WWE. I'm pretty confident in saying that.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

They should have did this at Summerslam with Snoop there to celebrate with her


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Obese Turtle said:


> Putting that as main event would've took some of the sting off Roman winning.


I think Finn is going over, he has to be. If there is real change no way Reigns wins, unless he turns heel by the end of tonight

Having Finn lose in this 2nd match would be dumb


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Now it's time to fall in sadness with the Possible(around 96% chance)Roman Win.And on that note,did anybody here also find weird how Roman simply got sidelined in the 4-way,then came back,cleaned house,repeat?Dude,what the fuck?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I should just turn my television off for the night. It can't get any better than that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

PunkShoot said:


> Sasha is talented for sure, but charlette has improved at a ridiculous rate, she might be the most talented Womens wrestler ever, yes ever.


It's tough to put her ahead of the likes of Nakano & Lita, but she's definitely up there in the stratosphere.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MyaTheBee said:


> I am two hours late...What the fuck is a ''Universal'' championship???


idk but Goldust found PIKACHU!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> "And that's mia!"
> 
> Christ, listening to her try to say words is a damn chore.


All the bitching and sour grapes in the world won't change the fact she's the champion and over.


Deal with it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know this Raw actually feels like a new product, new look and camera shots, more wrestling than promos, not just wrestling but really great wrestling. Now if Reigns loses tonight i'll really believe its a new era and the product has changed for the better. I pray Reigns loses, please god let him lose and make this product great again.

This Raw has been fucking great so far, if Reigns wins in the main event its gonna put a nasty mark on it.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Kudos to Sasha as she deserves this moment so much. Now if Finn wins this was a officially good RAW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ronzilla said:


> Major key alert: how can Smackdown top this?


They'll top this tomorrow by creating the WWE womens galaxy championship.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Talking about all these shows about on the Network but still nothing about a new season of Breaking Ground fml.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

MOTY candidate

- Women's Triple Threat at Mania
- ER Fatal 4-Way
- Owens vs Kevin at Battleground
- Sasha vs Charlotte on Raw after BR


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Best women match on the main roster in years.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> They probably should of waited til SS for the title change, to make it a much bigger deal.. But, I'm just happy Charlotte's reign of terror is over with.





The Power that Be said:


> They should have did this at Summerslam with Snoop there to celebrate with her


That's too predictable. 

If title changes only happen on Big PPVs it makes everything else feel useless and predictable because you'd already know a title change is coming.

Plus it made tonight's show mean so much more and the crowd reaction was perfect too throughout the match, and the match itself was perfect apart from a couple botches... But even that botch added to the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who are they fooling, no one likes little Cesaros, and $8 for that shit Pizza LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> Major key alert: how can Smackdown top this?


AJ vs Cena 1 hour Iron Man Match. Loser retires.

Dean vs Wyatt in a Hell in a Cell for the title.

Becky gets naked. :vince$


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> No, no she doesn't deserve it. You know who does? Becky Lynch someone who has legit busted her ass non-stop since she got called up and actually evolved her character from what it was in NXT and hasn't missed months of matches and got treated like crap for all her hard work. Botcha had literally no build up to deserve this.


Haha, Fuck off.

Becky will have her time.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Headliner said:


> They'll top this tomorrow by creating the WWE womens galaxy championship.


tag team galactic championships too?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Major key alert: how can Smackdown top this?


Call up The Revival, and they and American Alpha have a 2 hour Ironman tag match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The only thing that would make this Raw better is if Balor goes over Reigns. If that happens, then I think we have a contender for best Raw of the year.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Now it's time to fall in sadness with the Possible(around 96% chance)Roman Win.And on that note,did anybody here also find weird how Roman simply got sidelined in the 4-way,then came back,cleaned house,repeat?Dude,what the fuck?


I wasn't surprised at all. That's how he works.

Leave ring
Sleep
Win
Repeat


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

All this build and waiting to do Sasha and Charlotte at Summerslam to give Sasha her moment , then just swapping the title tonight instead. Just seems kind of sudden considering the past months and it just seems really fucking weird that they are doing it now. Like there has to be more to it. Especially when Charlotte just walked away.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha was so over. It had to be done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

i wasn't sold on Sasha but between last night's tag team match and tonight's match, boy did she win me over. Needs to improve on her promo deliver tho.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Now it's time to fall in sadness with the Possible(around 96% chance)Roman Win.And on that note,*did anybody here also find weird how Roman simply got sidelined in the 4-way,then came back,cleaned house,repeat?Dude,what the fuck?*


That's been Roman's MO since The Shield :lol Not much weird about it. It's to be expected at this point.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> Major key alert: how can Smackdown top this?


Styles beat Cena.
Styles beat Ambrose for WWE Title.

Same night.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lothario said:


> All the bitching and sour grapes in the world won't change the fact she's the champion and over.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's tough to put her ahead of the likes of Nakano & Lita, but she's definitely up there in the stratosphere.


Lita was never that great. I would say all of the four horsewoman are light years ahead of her. At least when it comes to ring work.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Haha, Fuck off.
> 
> Becky will have her time.


Lol for real.

She really will have her time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JDP2016 said:


> Nope. She lost a handicap match last week.


Well, shit. I guess that's what happens when you don't watch Raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


I won't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


No, because he has talent and isn't complete trash like Reigns.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is how great a womens match can be when you actually give them more than 3 mins


depends on participants , give extra minutes to Becky & Natalya and fans would still be bored to tears.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao this woman is too fake.
> 
> Trying so hard to let out a tear and couldn't do it save her damn life.


To be fair: the title emotion standard is the closing scene of WM 20 which yes what Benoit did at the end of his life negates his career to many people: but that on-screen emotion will never be duplicated in WWE again as long as we live.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What was that theme strowman :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I can watch Sasha vs Charlotte for the rest of my life.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RIP james


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT 
WHAT A THEME WOW*

MONSTER


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wow LMFAO nice opponent


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another enhancement match. Guess WWE is taking my advice.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Major key alert: how can Smackdown top this?


Why wouldn't they be able to? Definitely have the roster to put on an awesome 2 hours. 

I'm sure we will learn the first challenger for Dean tomorrow night, have a women's tournament for the new belt so we will get to see Alexa, Carmella, and Becky in action. Maybe a Nikki Bella return. Miz needs a new feud, American Alpha making their debut which will be amazing, Styles and Cena continuing their feud...will be great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Poor soul in the ring...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another enhancement match for someone who NEEDS one.

Is WWE finally getting it?????????????????/ HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky deserves it not Sasha "I can't talk" Banks


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF!?

Jobber James!


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

The Sasha Banks VS Charlotte Women's Championship was AWESOME to max :mark::mark::mark::mark::bow


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol this local jobber


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHO THE FUCK IS THAT GUY?!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Saxton better get out of there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

BRUH THIS ENHANCEMENT TALENT


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Another enhancement match, awesome! And the jobber is getting interviewed! This is a first!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


There's only one way to do this......


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Enhancement guy putting a better and credible promo than Reigns has ever done. Push him.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cowardly geek about to get squashed.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor little white boy...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking at the differences between these two is actually hilarious, straight up laughed


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What is this jobbing bullshit lmao.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Son of Gillberg bout to get squashed :ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What is this Raw?!?

This is the best!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who the f*ck is this guy?!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Where is that jobber guys chin at though


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Old fashioned squash match????? YES!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince hates that jobbers face, and he definitely just told Cole to say he looked like Tweety Bird


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Another enhancement match. Guess WWE is taking my advice.


Now all they need to do is do this on a regular basis, I'm scared they won't have the patience and ability to keep up the decent booking of the show.


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Braun Strowman looks like an ok guy. Someone to enjoy a beer with.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, look! The son of Gillberg.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Braun Strowman looks like a true monster, going to enjoy seeing him destroy jobbers every week.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I like how they are doing jobber matches again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's that guy's chin? :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rest in peace to this guy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad to see squash matches are back


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Now let :bayley beat her for the title.


I hope their feud is as good as it was in NXT. If so them feuding again will be awesome. Hopefully Sasha holds the title for a while first. :smile2:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent booking so far tonight, smart enchantment matches.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Who da fuq is that dude? LMAO!!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

WWE back with the local jobbers.Because it really helps careers right?Just look at the Fucking Ascension!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I can't take Braun serious looking like that who's decision was to make him look like that?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Mama mia!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Braun's about to murder this midget :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does that guy do meth? Look at his face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

how can Smackdown top this?

Maryse vs Becky vs Eva in a bikini contest.

Miz vs Aj vs Del Rio in a underwear contest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun Strowman's push begins then...


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

poor guy has to job now


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a massive fucking geek in that ring... and Elsworth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this pathetic outta shape jobber giving this underdog heart of gold promo saying he could pull off the upset lol.

It is funny this local jobber cut a better promo than Reigns ever has.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Where the fuck is his chin?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> No, no she doesn't deserve it. You know who does? Becky Lynch someone who has legit busted her ass non-stop since she got called up and actually evolved her character from what it was in NXT and hasn't missed months of matches and got treated like crap for all her hard work. Botcha had literally no build up to deserve this.


Damn. Salty? Sasha definitely does deserve it. She's worked her ass off & had classic matches with multiple women.

It's all good, dude. Becky is gonna RUN Smackdown :fact, & probably, hopefully be the other women's champ.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

New look and generic theme for Strowman, and the guy he's facing looks hilarious. Noticed Big Show is on the Raw roster. We're getting a Big Show/Strowman feud. It will be FUCKING GODAWFUL!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FINISHER

he's a backstage crew guy


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I hope we get weekly squash matches like the couple we got tonight on RAW.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

That could have gone either way.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was fucking awesome

well done!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume that this guy doesn't possess the toughest chin. He'll be broken in half.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man, Strowman is literally a monster. It's amazing. I would like to see how he would do against Lesnar 1 x 1.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

:lol:lol Where do they find these jobbers.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't give a fuck about anything after Sasha vs Cjarlotte if isn't Balor and The Club or Reigns turning heel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I kind of like the new finisher by Strowman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> No, because he has talent and isn't complete trash like Reigns.


I mean, he's great in the ring and what not and his look isn't half bad, but that's about all that stands out about him to me.

But I respect your opinion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They could have had Strowman wrestle an inflatable doll and it would have looked more credible :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> Where the fuck is his chin?


It's like his face is eating itself :flair


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't believe they fucking jobbed out JAMES ELSWORTH! This company is a lost fucking cause, I'm sick to my stomach with this absolute trash.

All that talent flushed down the drain.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sometimes Braun Strowmans pants make it look like he has peed on himself.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

funny squash match too, sorry but that guy they pulled out ... lol can they sign him to face all their big guys lol just fucking destroy him week after week lol.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Also,it would have been fun as fuck if the local jobber kicked out of the Reverse Choke Slam.

WTF Roman,you're still with the "not a bad guy" stuff?Dude,get over it.For the sake of your career,get over it.


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Here comes Mr. Guy vs The Neo Demon. Hopefully we get a good match. Balor is a good worker and Reigns is decent.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Braun Strowman's push begins then...


I bet he's gonna be champ within six months.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wyatt getting drafted to Smackdown has apparently broken the indoctrination - he's a shitty cult leader. Lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty sure that guy may have had an illness in the last. I think you could see the scars on his jawline. Probably best not to take the piss if he's suffered something terrible.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> They could have had Strowman wrestle an inflatable doll and it would have looked more credible :lol


We wouldn't have gotten that heartfelt promo though. :lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Braun is very big tho


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Does that guy do meth? Look at his face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lesnar and Reigns hooked him up with "the stuff" :rock4


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Really liking the new music, set & graphics. Been a good show so far. Looking forward to how to Smackdown answers it.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Has Sasha always been terrible on the mic or is it new for the New Era?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757763905443594240


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finn better turn heel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

End Raw with Balor (and The Club) going over Reigns.

Do it for the people!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Michelle Obama farted during her speech!!!


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

ItsaNewDay said:


> That could have gone either way.


you owe me a beer for making me spill it by laughing so hard ...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That guy had to have been hiding his chin somewhere, shoulda pulled it out of his tights and used it as a foreign object to knock Strowman out.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, Balor Vs Reigns on Raw, holy shit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait a minute, they drafted enzo and cass and they aren't on this show? for reals?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I miss squash matches like this, that was great! Can't have feuds overdone by the time it's a ppv night. Love the Ragnar Lothbrok haircut.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That reverse chokeslam was lit. But I have to question myself because I asked why did they cut away when he took of his shirt :lmao Like why make him get in shape if your not going to show it lol.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cruiser weights not on Raw until that tournament over, I am guessing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best RAW of the year?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

CAMVP said:


> I kind of like the new finisher by Strowman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, it's okay as a regular move, maybe a signature, but I don't really care for it as a finisher. A good finisher for a big guy that I'd like to see is the Full Nelson Slam. Sad that people seem to have forgotten about that move, don't know how long it's been since I've seen someone do it.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Cass is 7'0
Braun is 6'8

but Strau looks bigger IMO


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't believe they fucking jobbed out JAMES ELSWORTH! This company is a lost fucking cause, I'm sick to my stomach with this absolute trash.
> 
> All that talent flushed down the drain.


He would have been a main eventer if he was on Smackdown


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> No, no she doesn't deserve it. You know who does? Becky Lynch someone who has legit busted her ass non-stop since she got called up and actually evolved her character from what it was in NXT and hasn't missed months of matches and got treated like crap for all her hard work. Botcha had literally no build up to deserve this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Alexa we'll be top dog on Sd. Becky deserves i? Like that's a reason why she should be the champ. Theirs slot of ppl in life who deserve a promotion in any work force, but don't. That's just life. Wwe is full of politics. So I'm sure butthurt becky fans don't like it. But at least she's allowed to be on tv, unlike a certain diva lol. Sasha as champ good call, Charlotte was getting stale


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> funny squash match too, sorry but that guy they pulled out ... lol can they sign him to face all their big guys lol just fucking destroy him week after week lol.


I totally agree!

Have him signed and have him getting squashed by Braun Strowman every week would be worth my money! :grin2: >


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm really enjoying this new format.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Imagine if they booked him to beat Strowman tho

the most unpredictable moment in history right there :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Regardless of the ending to the main event this RAW has been good and a nice way to kick off the official brand split era.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Enzo isn't even going to get to talk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Obviously Stroman worked tremendously hard to get as big as he is being a former strongman that IIRC was actually at a decent level: but that man's pure shoulder genetics must have been crazy for a start that guy probably killed in grade school sports assuming he played.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i've got tears in my eyes from laughing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Best RAW of the year?


Can't be, no Rollins match in it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Liger!Liger! said:


> WWE back with the local jobbers.Because it really helps careers right?Just look at the Fucking Ascension!


Jobber match help the pay per view get fresh matches, if all this guys keep fighting on tv , there no Orton vs Lesnar type of matches on PPVs , Orton vs Lesnar is the first time ever on pay per view WWE need more of those


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was an amusing squash match. Guess they could do that with Braun for awhile. Not too long though, but you know he'll be squashing little jobbers into the Winter. WWE will milk this shit dry like Brodus and Ryback.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> wait a minute, they drafted enzo and cass and they aren't on this show? for reals?


Jesus, no kidding. Didn't want to take away from The Club vs. New Day perhaps? I'm not really sure. I'm looking forward to Smackdown tomorrow.....American Alpha and the The Hype Bros.....I AM HYPED!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

PirateMonkE said:


> Eh, it's okay as a regular move, maybe a signature, but I don't really care for it as a finisher. A good finisher for a big guy that I'd like to see is the Full Nelson Slam. Sad that people seem to have forgotten about that move, don't know how long it's been since I've seen someone do it.


It was already used in the Wyatt Family, was Rowan's finisher for a bit.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Size matters


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Please God,let Finn Bálor win.Thank you.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sharknado 4 is coming. Get ready.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

If Roman is getting a heel turn, it would be great if Balor were to go over in the match and as he is celebrating/offering to shake Roman's hand, he attacks Balor and just goes off.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

James Elsworth's promo was good.. 

But he has a long way to go before he can be compared to the goat. Jumpin Jeff Farmer.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They should have brought back the GOAT jobber, Barry Stevens


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Obese Turtle said:


> Damn. Salty? Sasha definitely does deserve it. She's worked her ass off & had classic matches with multiple women.
> 
> It's all good, dude. Becky is gonna RUN Smackdown :fact, & probably, hopefully be the other women's champ.


In NXT yes, on the main roster fuck no. Shes had two good matches literally months apart with next to zero actual story or mic time disappears for months and gets this super push.

I doubt it, if Battleground was any indication WWE aren't going to do fuck all Becky SmackDown's gonna be that bitch Eva Maries show. WWE are legit run by fucking retards.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We will see Super Reigns to end the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Best jobber I've seen in a LONG time!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck this is the 3rd fucking time they've shown these idiots advertising Pokemon Go. Enough already goddamn.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> wait a minute, they drafted enzo and cass and they aren't on this show? for reals?


Patience lol.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Guys under 5'11 and woman under 5'7 are ugly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> wait a minute, they drafted enzo and cass and they aren't on this show? for reals?


You were saying lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Tag team squash match possibly?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

phew ma boi's ... i'm just dying still. can we have a smiley of James ellsworth? lol. urban legend born.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Corey Graves is fucking gold!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How you doing?? :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"James Ellsworth redemption storyline incoming"

LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am so glad that I was wrong. :enzo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Timon and Pumbaa up in this bitch


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Old fashioned squash match????? YES!!!!!


Raw had 2 tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo and Cass are awesome I don't know why some people don't like them.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Tag team squash match possibly?


My thoughts exactly, I'm good with it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Certified G and a Bonafide Stud? That sounds like Rusev.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

James Elsworth should show up every week to get squashed and every time he cuts a promo saying he thinks he has a chance lol. It would be hilarious, especially considering his face.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Golden Truth Playing Pokémon GO is better than hearing Enzo say the same thing every fucking week.Bonafide Stud whatever.STAHP!What the fuck is a Bonafide Stud?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe they'll find Snorlax soon


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61487449 said:


> I'm really enjoying this new format.


Same.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jojo likes it raw.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> To be fair: the title emotion standard is the closing scene of WM 20 which yes what Benoit did at the end of his life negates his career to many people: but that on-screen emotion will never be duplicated in WWE again as long as we live.


It's not even about giving the standard a run for it's money, if you saw her standing there for 10 minutes trying to cry you would know where I'm coming from.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> I am so glad that I was wrong. :enzo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I also like.....................it...................RAW


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Big Cass is in singles action tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank fuck for Primo.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Chrome said:


> That was an amusing squash match. Guess they could do that with Braun for awhile. Not too long though, but you know he'll be squashing little jobbers into the Winter. WWE will milk this shit dry like Brodus and Ryback.


Yeah it was a fun squash, but they really need to be careful not to overdo them.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Go from charisma God to charisma vacuum


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lord they need carlito


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

you have to be fukkkkin kidding me with these guys


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> If Roman is getting a heel turn, it would be great if Balor were to go over in the match and as he is celebrating/offering to shake Roman's hand, he attacks Balor and just goes off.


YES!LIKE THE BAD ASS,COLD S.O.B HE'S SUPPOSED TO BE!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck do these 2 still have a job


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see the ratings

Maybe nothing will change in the first night, but..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look! The shining jobbers!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SHINING STARS :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I legit forgot about Primo and Epico :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The shining jobbers.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So I see the Shining Stars found enough money somewhere to leave their bankrupt island country and make RAW tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well looks like another local jobbers match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

About to get squashed :lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> I am so glad that I was wrong. :enzo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are riding right off of last night's energy. I'm glad they are getting to shine finally.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't stand these guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I legit can't remember the last time I saw these two on TV :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You were saying lol


lol, relieved hahaha. Just thought Cole said the ME was next ... I was laughing too hard at the jobber


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2 jobber matches in a row.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can these guys just fuck off and let Carlito come back?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Latinos com grande pirocas na TV.

Superem isso americanos com pequenos pintos.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought they were only stories... myths resigned to the history books...

But no, no... the Shining Stars do in fact exist!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Not many have failed as much and as hard as Primo and Epico have.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Go back to WWC Primo and Epico!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Still trying to make Shining Stars a thing. :lol

Could've just gotten some local jobbers instead. Would've saved ya some money WWE.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

James Elsworth had a better chance against Strowman, than the Shining Stars against Big Cass and Enzo.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

f this im going looking for jigglypuff


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The 13 inch shining stars


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

some great booking tonight, new writers also I am guessing


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Shining Stars aka Los Matadors aka Primo and Emo are at about the same level as that goofy dude who lost to Strowman


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Latinos com grande pirocas na TV.
> 
> Superem isso americanos com pequenos pintos.


QUE?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Epico? The hell is epic about these muppets? :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heel Travel Agents just doesn't seem like a good idea...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF?! :HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Can't be, no Rollins match in it.


That does depress me.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Just noticed the ring skirt has the old logo


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at Truth and Goldust playing pokemon go during a match.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

This Pokemon Go shit on Raw needs to fucking end.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've enjoyed the use of jobbers tonight. It protects the talent and there's no risk of anyone losing steam.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can the golden truth go away already? They are not funny at all


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This raw has gone to some Kidie bs Pokemon low.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

R-Truth is my hero.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cass probably throws best big boot since test


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> f this im going looking for jigglypuff


lmfao I say this and R-Truth and Goldust walk in the ring looking for jigglypuff hahahaha wow


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

BEST FINISH EVER

10/10 IGN WOULD PLAY AGAIN


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Primo and Epico are totally out of shape, I feel.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> QUE?


Não seja ignorante mana, google tradutor pode te ajudar.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

No paint


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds so damn much like Sheamus. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Shining Stars already on the 50/50 booking


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Well I'm Samoan............that's why I wear a vest!"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who are Enzo and Cass going to feud with if New Day is feuding with Anderson and Gallows? Big drop off after those three teams...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol ''Well I'm samoan so enough said''.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh well reigns is winning


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck was that?

:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Heel Travel Agents just doesn't seem like a good idea...


They'll get another bullshit repackage in about 6 months or so which will just be as abysmal as their previous gimmicks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Well im Samoan, automatically means im going over. "


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally, Roman has a decent one-liner.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

please tell me Balor and Jericho are going to feud over who invented luck lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm Irish, I've invented luck? unk4


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Roman confirms why he gets pushed.

Samoan - nuff said,


----------



## iBleedOrange (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm Samoan. Nuff said. LMAO. Terrible


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This raw as a whole I feel has gone quite well: but one small blip there that backstage segment seemed very, very awkward.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Balor already showed more personality in that backstage segment than in his entire NXT run.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Remember when Primo was Aj Lee's mentor on NXT


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''Well I am Samoan..Enough said''

???????

Explain that shit...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

It's Time!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That was perfect presentation for Reigns.

"I'm samoan. 'Nuff said."

Short and to the point. He'll never be Cena or Rock on the mic so stop trying to make it happen. He'll benefit in the long run.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

"I'm Samoan. Nepotism and manboobs."


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Now we will have The Shining Stars vs Golden Truth @summerslam.AWWWESOME!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SpikeDudley said:


> No paint


It takes hours to put on the body paint. No way was he going to come out in paint tonight after having a match without it earlier in the show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In Reigns' defense, Creative definitely doesn't help his case any. :HA


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Sad that enzo basically did nothing.
Grounded after 30 seconds
Hot tag
Re-entered just to be trown out
Win (by cass)


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> YES!LIKE THE BAD ASS,COLD S.O.B HE'S SUPPOSED TO BE!


Indeed. The long, drawn out promos and such also have to go. He should just go in, say a few words, beat people up and leave. Like Lesnar.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I will have to remember to watch Ride Along it's usually pretty funny.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Is the very first Raw of the New Era going to end with boos ringing around the area?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The only tag team that hasn't been represented on RAW are The Dudley Boyz. So, to put a positive spin on that last match, their educating the audience on the tag team division which is good thing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Can the golden truth go away already? They are not funny at all


1 segment was enough, but 4? :lol

Gimme a break.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I like Reigns

Doesn't matter what you guys thinks about him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman the wordsmith. :reigns2


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

oh my god people. "well I'm Samoan, nuff said" is a reference to Samoa Joe who beat Balor for the NXT title.....


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder who introduced the concept of Pokemon Go to Vince because he sure as hell doesn't play it himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idc what anyone says easily one of the most creative distractions I've seen lol, and it made sense for someone like truth. Plus it was topical, but not forced, did OG Vince croak? Kudos for creative for once.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Reigns needs to be heel. He just NEEDS to be.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What the fuck was that?
> 
> :lmao


The last match or the confrontation between Balor and Reigns? Both were uhhhh :regal


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> ''Well I am Samoan..Enough said''
> 
> ???????
> 
> Explain that shit...


Samoans are supposed to be known/regarded as tough as fuck in professional wrestling.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


Yes and no. Yes, because i'm not a huge fan of Finn Balor. No, because Balor is already more over with the crowd than Roman, so it's at least justifiable.

So, Roman should eat the pin again. He should lose for a while and then turn. It's long overdue and would do him good.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Golden-Truth stoled Tyler Breeze's idea of Pokemon Go player.

Fuck


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> It takes hours to put on the body paint. No way was he going to come out in paint tonight after having a match without it earlier in the show.


I'm glad. Doesn't need to run that into the ground right away. Honestly should disappear until Wrestlemania


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

'Well I am Samoan, enough said" unkout


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Roman the poet.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61488641 said:


> The only tag team that hasn't been represented on RAW are The Dudley Boyz. So, to put a positive spin on that last match, their educating the audience on the tag team division which is good thing.


Idk why The Dudleyz even came back they've been disrespected like crazy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reigns vs Balor is a really intriguing match, because the outcome of its gonna determine where Reigns is at with the company now, is he still gonna be shoved down our throats? Or they gonna dial back on him and let some fresh faces in the main event? 

The only way i'll even be half way ok with Reigns winning is if he finally turns heel, even then i'll still be pissed Finn lost though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

j just noticed the fad on here about roman reigns

and thats why we samoan about it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH MY GOD! BROCK LESNAR VS JAMES ELLSWORTH PLS!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Delbusto said:


> Balor already showed more personality in that backstage segment than in his entire NXT run.


I was thinking the same thing. Exciting to see finally.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Idk why The Dudleyz even came back they've been disrespected like crazy


paychecks


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Delbusto said:


> Samoans are supposed to be known/regarded as tough as fuck in professional wrestling.


You mean they will be forcefully put over? I guess that makes sense.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Pokemon GO bullshit NEEDS to stop ASAP fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They need to make a Dragon Ball Z type Pokemon Go apps where you get to look for Dragon Ballz


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Balor but Roman will probably win.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"It's going to get even longer and better."

That's what she said.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Michael strained his throat during the Women's match....either that or he had to see Vince during the break.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> ''Well I am Samoan..Enough said''
> 
> ???????
> 
> Explain that shit...





Delbusto said:


> Samoans are supposed to be known/regarded as tough as fuck in professional wrestling.


Yep.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Brock next week! 'Bout fuckin' time!:mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow Brock is finally deciding to show up on Raw next week, awesome...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When Balor does the paint, he needs to change it for each PPV


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> The Pokemon GO bullshit NEEDS to stop ASAP fpalm


New era,deal with it.

COMEDY JOBBERS


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Mra22 said:


> Idk why The Dudleyz even came back they've been disrespected like crazy


They had a match with Titus O'Neill and Jack Swagger on Superstars earlier tonight. :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> OH MY GOD! BROCK LESNAR VS JAMES ELLSWORTH PLS!


James Ellsworth would kick his ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With Brock in next week RAW will definitely be "enchanted"


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Mra22 said:


> Idk why The Dudleyz even came back they've been disrespected like crazy


Which is a shame because Buh Buh was actually entertaining during his Bully Ray gimmick.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

The club need to be involved to help balor win.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Have we even seen Anderson & Gallows tonight besides the opening?

Maybe it's time for them to beat up.......................someone besides John Cena.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Even balor can't get big pops for his second appearance. I can't think of one guy who legit gets mad pops for a second appearance since Daniel Bryan

Sometimes Cena but usually not


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

can we all cheer for Roman just to see what Vince does ?:jet4


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cole just stated Reigns is 4 time champ before correcting himself. Just like he gave away the table spot last night, he let the cat out of the bag :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> They need to make a Dragon Ball Z type Pokemon Go apps where you get to look for Dragon Ballz


That would get boring


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Lotye Lessard said:


> Braun Strowman looks like an ok guy. Someone to enjoy a beer with.


We all know you're only saying that because you saw him play a Rosebud not too long ago.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Finn Balor is 36?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's go Reigns

:lawler


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> can we all cheer for Roman just to see what Vince does ?:jet4


Vince would just start pushing "face" Roman even harder. Do you really want to sit through *that*?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Finn Balor lookin like a junkie


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Somebody should turn heel though, preferably Reigns.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's starting to wear on me now... and I think I like it.

WWE Universal Championship.

Damn maybe it is a new era after all.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Liger!Liger! said:


> New era,deal with it.
> 
> COMEDY JOBBERS


New Era of IDIOTS!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Cole just stated Reigns is 4 time champ before correcting himself. Just like he gave away the table spot last night, he let the cat out of the bag :lmao


It's not like it will be a surprise or anything...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

And Roman already wrestling as the heel. Interesting


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Have we even seen Anderson & Gallows tonight besides the opening?
> 
> Maybe it's time for them to beat up.......................someone besides John Cena.


They beat up the new day.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Have we even seen Anderson & Gallows tonight besides the opening?
> 
> Maybe it's time for them to beat up.......................someone besides John Cena.



They took out The New Day during their segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMN.. That was some hang time.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Mainboy said:


> Finn Balor is 36?


35


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

We could only hope for a Finn V Seth, but we'll get a Seth in POO match


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jesus lol, flipped him like a motherfucker there! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Liger!Liger! said:


> *New era,deal with it.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Finn gonna get rag dolled tonight!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on Reigns, heel it up!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn't NXT Finn, you are now in the ring with the guy!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

There is a part of me that would like to see Reigns squash Finn here.

It's not a part i'm particularly proud of, but it's in there...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Diggin Reign's intensity.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Balor. Beat the redemption out of him.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Please make Roman heel so I can like him...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lok said:


>


This will take the Saturday night replays on Universal HD to a whole new level.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

For the 800,000th time tonight: CAN REIGNS LEAVE AS THE HEEL PLZ


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You might want to fatten up a little Finn. Roman is about to throw you into the nosebleed section :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Finn Balor is 36?


Well he has been wrestling for like 15 years hasn't he I suppose he probably started in his early 20's.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Roman


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anybody else see that "Stop Pushin Reigns" sign?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

This Match


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Reigns with heel mannerisms(Choking,Disrespect)

AH LOVE IT


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Would love it if they went all the way and put Finn in the title match but they seem to be going full force with this Roman Redemption story. At least Finn can say he won his first match.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The WWE Universal Championship is going to take a while to get use to. Sounds so strange.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor running circles around Reigns in the ring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck these commercials man.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What an awesome start to this match!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

stop switching the fucking camera


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm conflicted. I want Finn to win, but I don't want to the club to help him.

He needs to be on his own for now.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

My god, those camera cuts

:eva3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The walking "Stop Pushing Reigns" sign wins the night. Hands down wins the night.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

N3LL14 said:


> Anybody else see that "Stop Pushin Reigns" sign?


I would be the guy with the "you can push Reigns all you want, I ain't watching" sign.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

N3LL14 said:


> They took out The New Day during their segment


Shit, must've missed that. 

Flipping back and forth between the Democrat National (Circle-jerk) Convention.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Golden Truth playing Pokemon Go is still funnier than those Sonic commercials.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Reigns with that beard, this new straight forward, blank faced demeanour, already disliked by the crowd, always an underrated seller which would bode well for selling on the comeback/hope spots, he has shown considerably better cardio this year: bring back that great trash talk game he had in the Shield and you would seriously have one of the very best heels in the biz at least in the ring.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I would be the guy with the "you can push Reigns all you want, I ain't watching" sign.


you're watchin right now.. :bored


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman is such a fucking badass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Makes it really hard to think Reigns is losing when you got Michael Pole saying "Reigns wants Rollins so bad!" pretty much hyping the match up already before Reigns even wins.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Finn Balor is 36?


Born July 25, 1981


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These camera cuts are going give me an aneurysm...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is why I turn off camera cuts in the WWE video games, I wish I had this option on my tv


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Great start to the match. Both are telling their part of the story to perfection. Finn really knows how to play the smaller babyface. He's a better heel, but that's another thing for another time....probably.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SpikeDudley said:


> Even balor can't get big pops for his second appearance. I can't think of one guy who legit gets mad pops for a second appearance since Daniel Bryan
> 
> Sometimes Cena but usually not


I guess it's a testament to quality of the product over the last few years. I've been watching the Attitude Era and it was nothing for Foley, Austin, Rock or Y2J to appear to open RAW or Smackdown to a thunderous pop and reappear in the main event to an arguably larger pop than the first. Every time the glass shattered for Austin, the roof blew off. I guess we don't have any stars on that level currently.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I would be the guy with the "you can push Reigns all you want, I ain't watching" sign.


And Vince would hold a sign saying "Yet here you are watching" sign


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Holy hell, Senator Clay Davis is in Pete's Dragon. Shiiiiiit


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Even if Finn does lose couldn't they just say he was tired from his first match to make him look strong?

Edit: I forgot that Roman had a match earlier too nevermind.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Could see Rusev interfering and costing Balor the match, setting up a Balor/Rusev US title match at Summerslam.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

People need to stop kicking Reigns in the fuckin' head. I get it's not their fault the guy can't sell worth a shit, but it's too cringeworthy to watch.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> New era,deal with it.
> 
> COMEDY JOBBERS


Comedy would require them to actually be funny, they're just being fucking idiots.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

N3LL14 said:


> Anybody else see that "Stop Pushin Reigns" sign?


I think they were being escorted out too to make matters worse. I need to see a replay!


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

The King of Samoan Style just is a natural heel. His mannerisms, his attire, the hatred from the crowd. I think there's money in the table with his turn.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Reigns with that beard, this new straight forward, blank faced demeanour, already disliked by the crowd, always an underrated seller which would bode well for selling on the comeback/hope spots, *he has shown considerably better cardio this year*: bring back that great trash talk game he had in the Shield and you would seriously have one of the very best heels in the biz at least in the ring.


He spent more than half of the first match tonight laying outside on the floor.

Besides, Reigns "heeling it up" in the ring doesn't work when you have the announcers and WWE trying to push a redemption angle... that's not very heelish.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match has been weak so far. Only 5-10 minutes left, wonder if we'll see any finisher kick-outs?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Even if Finn does lose couldn't they just say he was tired from his first match to make him look strong?


Well the same holds true of Reigns no?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Romans hair is thinning pretty drastically. Guy really has aged a lot since 2014. Must be the stress of the job.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The prerequisite for being in contention for the universal title is growing a magnificent beard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Roman wrestling like a heel again it seems. Reminds me of the Rollins match at MITB.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Romans hair is thinning pretty drastically.


Vince won't like that...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It would be so damn easy to make a new maineveter and top star just by having Finn get the clean win over Reigns. But you know WWE, they don't know how to fucking make stars anymore, they pick one guy Vince has a boner for and thats it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Comedy would require them to actually be funny, they're just being fucking idiots.


Didn't stop the Ghostbusters reboot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> He spent more than half of the first match tonight laying outside on the floor.
> 
> Besides, Reigns "heeling it up" in the ring doesn't work when you have the announcers and WWE trying to push a redemption angle... that's not very heelish.


good point regarding the announcing plus I forgot the face side is razor thin as is so good counterpoint.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Roman has like four moves that make better finishers than the spear. He needs to drop that shit, or at least just make it a signature/set up move 

Razors edge or school boy power bomb should be his finisher


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ehhh double curb stomp?????????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

balor is such a star


----------



## jamesdeen1 (Jul 8, 2016)

this crowd doesnt deserve quality wrestling


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wasted finisher with a Reigns kick out.....


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Fucking hell... first night on Raw and someone already kicked out of Finn's finisher.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So in his first night someone kick out Balor's finisher. Great.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Did Cole just spoil the SS ending?


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> The prerequisite for being in contention for the universal title is growing a magnificent beard.


Erick Rowan must be fuming that he is on SD now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Finn doing Nick Mondo moves...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

here comes the club?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well the same holds true of Reigns no?


Yeah I kinda forgot about them both having had matches tonight lol They both had fatal four way matches.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Please let Finn Winn


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This RAW is fantastic. Hopefully we get more shows like this.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't care for either guy in this main event. But holy fuck this raw has been actually really good. More of this please WWE.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Christ sakes, does every move Roman does turn into some sort of sit out move? lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns losing his third match back?

unkout


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Poor Balor is taking a ton of bumps!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Razor's Edge, perhaps?

Every fucking time.

Stupid ass commentating


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guy LeDouche said:


> This RAW is fantastic. Hopefully we get more shows like this.


And now the next 5 months of Raw are going to be the same old crap as usual. You jinxed it


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ronzilla said:


> here comes the club?


As great as Heel Balor is, and as awesome as it'd be to see the original Bullet Club together... turning him heel on his first night, and against Reigns of all people, is a terrible idea.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor wins clean

holy shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

holy shit no way!?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fucking balls


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YESSS!!!!!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BALOR WINS :mark: :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my sweet lord.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

In b4 freak out


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WOW!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BALOR WINS!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Finn wins !!!! Roman loses clean again :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow Reigns is in the doghouse


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes yes yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, a New Era indeed....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow...wow....wow...wow....wow...wow.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bah gawd


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Well holy fucking shit


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Holy shit , I did not expect Balor to win that wow


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

OMG YES :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman said congratulations during the pin count, it seemed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns done fucked up big time. Holy hell :lmao
Babygurl


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

is this real?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT IN THE EVERLOVING FUCKING FUCK IS THIS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HOLLLLY FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! NEW FUCKING ERA BABY!!! YES! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooow! Balor won the tournament! Holy Crap! Gj Balor!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well well well.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

When it Reigns grab your FINS and start SWIMMIN!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Reigns did back to back jobs, he really is getting punished.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, new era indeed.

And Reigns might be done.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WOOT! Called it.

Weak match though - but a 100% clean win over Reigns was a bit surprising.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

YES!!!! This show was fucking good.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy shit , congrats Balor


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I just saw it...


And I still don't believe it..



FACK YASS>>


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy fucking shit :wow


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Holy fuck!!! Clean win?!?!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

LOLWUT

CLEAN WIN


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Balor beat Reigns? Clean?! Oh shit!!! :wtf


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman heel turn confirmed...

Good show. I'm looking forward to Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit.......


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So they're going to have 2 cruiserweight champions?!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

What the fuck lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

100% clean loss for Reigns. Balor vs Rollins!

:lawler


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be fucking damned.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOH FUCK YEAH!AND IT WAS DAMN CLEAN


THANKS :vince$


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow. CLEAN. 

HA!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

wow welcome to the mid card Reigns.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Holyshit, he beat him!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Fucking yes!!!! And a clean win too. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hory Sheet!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Finn won!!! :grin2:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we stop whining about Roman now? Please?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Rollins vs Balor is going to be beautiful :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This mini meterosexual? Really?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit now it actually feels like a new era.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Reigns eating a few pins will do wonders for him. Just a pity it took them this long to figure it out.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Is this real life?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn :shocked: If Roman isn't in the title match for Summerslam, then what the fuck are they going to do with him?

But Seth vs Finn? Ohhhhhh yeah.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes sir! Makes all the whining a lot were doing look silly. Roman will take his lumps and in the long run, he"ll rebound. They may turn him.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Best friggin Raw ever!!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

WHY IS ROMAN ALREADY UP?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to get Roman sympathy. Don't bite.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Right man won.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Didn't stop the Ghostbusters reboot.


Technically it has, 2 weeks in and it hasn't even made half of what they wanted it too to make a sequel (400million) it's been a big flop.

OT: HOLY SHIT THEY ACTUALLY LET FINN WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Roman Wellness punishments are going way too far...I didn't see this coming lmao.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


SovereignVA said:


> Wow, new era indeed.
> 
> And Reigns might be done.


This is hilarious and reactionary. He's taken two clean losses, that's it. He needed to be taken out of the title picture.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, just wow. Finn actually won.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Rollins vs Balor is going to be beautiful :mark:


I'm even more excited for SummerSlam now :smile2:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Holy shit, thats like 3 straight clean losses for Reigns. I guess they really do want that redemption storyline


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

OH MY GOD WHAT THE FUCK!? THANK YOU WWE!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Great main event. Seth vs Finn though. :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did not see that coming


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The Irish Guy>>>>>>>The Guy :trips2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DID FINN JUST WIN CLEAN?! 

DA FUCK!


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Rollins v Balor

This match promises to be amazing.

They better give them 25 minutes to work with.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

REALLY wanted a heel turn.

But that's just greedy at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm liking Roman, THE ENHANCEMENT GUY! :bryanlol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Very excited for Seth vs Finn at Summerslam. Good choice by WWE.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> wow welcome to the mid card Reigns.


Let's hope he's there for the foreseeable


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rollins vs. Finn...at Summer Slam!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:WTF2

This skinny little maggot going over everybody


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns still a FACE, TOO.

:lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

What a great Raw!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

See, people. Stop thinking you know everything. Stop thinking Reigns got a pass for disappointing Vince. Stop being pissed bout an outcome that hasn't even happened yet, and didn't up happening after all. He lost clean at MiB. He lost clean at Battleground. Now he lost clean to your newest darling, Balor.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Round of applause, Raw.

Won't keep up, but a goddamn good start!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> What a fucking joke.


One of the best decisions in recent memory. Yeah, real joke.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns done fucked up big time. Holy hell :lmao
Babygurl


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Now if only they called the new title, the WWE World Title...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That is how you end a Raw. I love it, no stupid fuckery, just a pure solid match and Balor wins clean. Obviously they're strapping the rocket on this guy. I can't say I've ever heard of a guy winning a #1 contenders match for the WWE title, and the opportunity to main event Summerslam in his debut.

Good start for the Raw brand for sure. I can NOT wait to see what kind of crazy entrance Balor pulls out for Summerslam.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Maaaaaan, I was hoping for Roman to knock the shit outta that guy, then return to the ring and attack Balor.* :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How long before people start complaining Finn is being pushed too fast?

Hold on sorry, this is WF, that's reserved for Roman only, lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No Reigns heel turn.









Balor/Rollins has potential to be a CLASSIC though.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

So happy with that result. Rollins/Balor is money.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Roman already passing the torch. Bye bye bye.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW. WHAT HAS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Guess you could say that Finn looked...........................strong tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEST RAW IN YEARRSSSS


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That was a great RAW. Arguably best of the year. The crew on Smackdown have their hands full.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

They buried Roman Reigns smh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw was excellent. Hopefully Smackdown can match it, and they can keep this quality of television going forward.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So happy to be attending Summerslam now. Brooklyn is going to be on fire for this one!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

PirateMonkE said:


> As great as Heel Balor is, and as awesome as it'd be to see the original Bullet Club together... turning him heel on his first night, and against Reigns of all people, is a terrible idea.


Balor Club and The Club, what's next?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman is still a face after two clean losses...What the fuck does it take to turn him?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Not going to lie, i enjoyed this Raw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Best Raw of the year.

Was hoping for a Rollins/Balor staredown to end the show, but still....WOW.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Now we look forward to a great Smackdown! I knew I would love the brand split. Can't wait for te women's division tomorrow night!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, WWE actually doing the right thing. I'm honestly shocked.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

God Movement said:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is hilarious and reactionary. He's taken two clean losses, that's it. He needed to be taken out of the title picture.


*Three, in one month.

Compared to the 0 before his suspension, don't be blind.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Trying to get Roman sympathy. Don't bite.


It's natural to have a bit of sympathy, though. 

He's got done for drugs, will eat a load of pins and look defeated. It's the perfect "fall from grace" presentation and people will probably respond to it.

I prefer it this way than Reigns just running everyone over non stop.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Finn vs. Seth at SS for the Universal title will be possibly MOTN and MOTY. And its possible Balor could be Universal Champion aswell.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Patriot Way said:


> See, people. Stop thinking you know everything. Stop thinking Reigns got a pass for disappointing Vince. Stop being pissed bout an outcome that hasn't even happened yet, and didn't up happening after all. He lost clean at MiB. He lost clean at Battleground. Now he lost clean to your newest darling, Balor.


When Reigns starts winning matches in the upper mid card the complaints will persist. He needed to be dropped down the card. Balor has been legitimized. It was good booking.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Reigns should pop adderall more often.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Reigns lost clean? 

Vince must be pissed. :maury


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm legit shocked I did not expect them to have Balor go for a title this early. Looking forward to his Summerslam demon paint now. 

Incoming retarded deamammbroselover thread tomorrow


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cipher said:


> They buried Roman Reigns smh


And it begins.....

He's not buried, :maury. 

If he was buried he wouldn't have main evented Raw.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

I was going to go buy a 12-pack of coke in honor of Reigns burial but all the stores in my town is closed right now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman should have speared him and turned heel. No one is buying the sympathy shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE DEMON KING HAS CONQUERED THE ROMAN EMPIRE :sodone

That's three clean losses in a row. I'm amazed that The Big Dog is still in the doghouse, but hot damn has it been beneficial (and I say that as a Reigns fan). Rollins came back strong, Ambrose looked like a million bucks and now Balor comes off like a bonafide world title contender.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

WWE is pulling out all the stops for RAW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Reigns done fucked up big time. Holy hell :lmao
> Babygurl


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit's just unreal, man.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Reigns done fucked up big time. Holy hell :lmao
> Babygurl


Your comment plus that signature of what looks to be Rollins as a kid is fucking perfect!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How long before people start complaining Finn is being pushed too fast?
> 
> Hold on sorry, this is WF, that's reserved for Roman only, lol.


If Balor wins the title like 3 or 4 times in three months, then we will talk. But this is how you are supposed to treat a new guy. Not 50/50 booking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns vs Cesaro or Zayn seems like a next step

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Best Raw of the year.
> 
> Was hoping for a Rollins/Balor staredown to end the show, but still....WOW.


Me too. Surprised Rollins was barely on the show. Next weeks' confrontation will be great though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So far for Summerslam we have:

Seth vs Finn
Dean vs ???
Brock vs Randy

I'm just meh about Brock, but I'm happy to see Randy. Seth vs Finn will be amazing, and I'm just happy Dean is still champion, no matter who he's fighting 

I am so happy I'm going to Summerslam :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins vs Balor main eventing Summerslam? FUCK YES! Balor looks to be getting primed and ready to be the top babyface in the company and shockingly enough its someone who the fans actually like. Goodbye Reigns!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Super Finn getting dat over-push.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I find myself enjoying Reigns much more when he's failing drug tests and getting pinned clean!!! This is a good role for him!!! I may become a fan...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy fuck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Roman is still a face after two clean losses...What the fuck does it take to turn him?


Roman is not turning anytime soon. Better get used to it


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> *Three, in one month.
> 
> Compared to the 0 before his suspension, don't be blind.


And this in no shape or form means he's "done". You guys called for Reigns to take clean losses, he has. And when he does, he's...done? He's being taken out of the title picture and another star has been made based on the fact that Reigns himself is a legitimate superstar.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Roman for screwing up and giving guys like Ambrose and Balor opportunities.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I do not care who takes the title at SS, gonna be a good to great match.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Da big dawg is in da dawghouse, blee dat


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in shock. No way Balor goes over Rollins but holy cow i'm looking forward to summerslam.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, I didn't know When I started watching Raw tonight that I was going to be watching the best Raw of 2016!

Awesome show!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth v Balor is the superior match-up. Glad they pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Summerslam with a ridiculous start. Orton-Brock and Rollins-Balor. Holy crap.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

For Fuck Sake! That face promo, really? Fuck off WWE you retards listen to the audience! Turn this mother fucker heel! What is so hard to understand!? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That really was a great RAW. I wonder how SD will attempt to top it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This Raw was great it really does feel like a new era now! I wonder what Smackdown is gonna do to compete?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

shocked by this, maybe vince is listening? lol nah had Reigns not got caught he would have beaten all 7 of those guys in the two fatal 4 way matches to get into the match at summer slam.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> And it begins.....
> 
> He's not buried,
> 
> If he was buried he wouldn't have main evented Raw.


It was a joke poking fun at wrestling fans who'll cry burial any time a guy gets pinned.

I can't believe I have to explain this to you.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Y' all motherfuckers should be liking Roman Reigns balls for putting Balor over.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Now that I think about it they mind aswell should go all the way out now and have Balor be the first ever Universal Champion.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That fucking face promo by Reigns tho....ffs.

At least he's out of the title picture for the foreseeable future.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Vince should play a zombie on Walking Dead.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Chrome said:


> No Reigns heel turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're just going to repackage his character as opposed to a heel turn, unfortunately. He'll either be the humble face who fell from grace seeking redemption or he'll eventually explode after the big losses and go heel. The former is more likely given Vince's history with Reigns, but with enough time, both routes will benefit him more going forward than his "The Guy" spiel that wasn't getting over at all. The man will never get back the Cena role he was pegged for but I think he'll ultimately be a top guy for years to come once he's out of Vince's doghouse.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Best raw of the week, even tho its pretty obvious they will add Roman Reings for a tripple treath at summerslam xd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh oh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't stop laughing. I had to open up a window to get some air. This is like an IWC miracle.:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince loves Balor's entrance, especially the demon entrance from what i hear, he's gonna look at it in the same vein as an entrance like Undertaker's. Also with the demon bodypaint, the action figures and t shirts and accessories, Vince is gonna see Balor as a goldmine. So maybe Vince finally has a hard on for someone whos actually got talent and is over with the crowd. Lets hope so.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

While the quality of show in general might improve, don't expect another one like this next week.

This show is what they call a "hot shot".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How long until we get a thread decrying "Super Finn's" push?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Alright Finn you showed what you're good at, and that's big matches

Next Monday starts promo time. Keep up the good work


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tonight, a fucking star was made.

You will NEVER forget the name: Jamie Ellingswo—Elswor—Ellsworth? Fuck it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> For Fuck Sake! That face promo, really? Fuck off WWE you retards listen to the audience! Turn this mother fucker heel! What is so hard to understand!? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


Reigns being humbled with losses and his persona after the match can get him over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman to win the Rumble confirmed. :vince$


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So nice to see a very good on the whole Raw that hits a home run for once. That was EASILY the best Raw I recall since April of 2014. Something might've slipped my mind but I don't recall a Raw where I didn't glance at the time more than once and a multitidue of things got accomplished since then. Very satisfying but they need to keep following up on that formula right there. Cut the comedy segments down to one and replace that with some story enhancement promos/setups and you would really have something again.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

God Movement said:


> And this in no shape or form means he's "done". You guys called for Reigns to take clean losses, he has. And when he does, he's...done? He's being taken out of the title picture and another star has been made based on the fact that Reigns himself is a legitimate superstar.


..........And people called for him to take clean losses BECAUSE they wanted him depushed.

..........And now that he's taken clean losses people are saying he's being depushed.

There's no contradiction there so I don't know what you think you're implying.

You don't have to be so worried or anything, I said he MIGHT be done. But top faces in the WWE don't lose too often, he's taken 3 CLEAN LOSSES IN THE SPAN OF 1 MONTH, AFTER GETTING SUSPENDED.

Stop pretending its just a happenstance, Christ.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> While the quality of show in general might improve, don't expect another one like this next week.
> 
> This show is what they call a "hot shot".


I've always said this.

One good show is not enough to start pissing your pants with excitement. Consistent, solid booking is what has been missing for s very long time and if they can rectify it then I'll be the first to admit they've done good.

Right now the jury is still out on the new era.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

EL SHIV said:


> How long until we get a thread decrying "Super Finn's" push?


Give it a few weeks and you'd see:

"BLURB!!! #BALORWINSLOL!!!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Roman is still a face after two clean losses...What the fuck does it take to turn him?


You're like the chick that gets upset she got a Movie and Applebee's for a first date. Let shit build for you pop the question. They're getting used to realizing Reigns can lose and still be okay. Until he loses a full length feud a heel turn is unlikely. Give the realization that he can turn and be okay time lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince got into someone's stash to be booking a IWC friendly RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See Reigns losing actually makes him a little more likable, when he's not booked as this unstoppable superman and you think he might actually lose in his matches now it makes them a little more enjoyable. Still say he needs to be a heel but having him occasionally lose now will help him more than him plowing through everyone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is the new women's champ and Finn beat Reigns CLEAN to face Rollins at SS. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Y' all motherfuckers should be liking Roman Reigns balls for putting Balor over.


You say that like he provided food and shelter for Balor who was a wandering vagrant and homeless. He "put Balor over" because it was his job to and he's being punished for violating McMahon's trust. Maybe you want to cup the balls but no one deserves a reward for taking their punishment. It's expected and everyone before him who made the same misstep had to do the same. He should be "licking Vince's balls" for jobbing him out to Finn Balor in the main event instead of Curtis Axel or Bo Dallas at 8:37 PM.



Stop puffing your chest out and get over yourself.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Demon vs THE MAN :rollins

My body is not ready :done


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The wait for Finns debut has been completely worth. This guy has been catapulted to main event status in his first night. Will him and Rolling be the main event for the night on SS?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> How long until we get a thread decrying "Super Finn's" push?


We had to put up with Roman's push for two years and watch it die a horrible, predictable death.

I think people can manage to put up with Balor's push for a few weeks/months and not lose their minds. I'd rather this push go to Nakamura, but it is what it is.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This Raw was great it really does feel like a new era now! I wonder what Smackdown is gonna do to compete?


Dean getting a new feud(guessing Bray Wyatt)
American Alpha debuting
Styles vs Cena feud continuing
Women's division tournament for new belt(guessing)
Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Becky Lynch, Naomi in action and possible return of Nikki Bella
Miz needs a new feud, maybe Del Rio for right now? That could be fun.
Breezango doing their thing!!!

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> ..........And people called for him to take clean losses BECAUSE they wanted him depushed.
> 
> ..........And now that he's taken clean losses people are saying he's being depushed.
> 
> ...


And "might be done" is extremely reactionary and isn't in the least bit logical. Unless you meant "done" as THE GUY in which case you may have a point. But "done" as in finished as a main event talent? No, that would ridiculous to even assume.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The Demon vs THE MAN :rollins
> 
> My body is not ready :done


It will be insane...and intense! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Will him and Rolling be the main event for the night on SS?


They better be, surely it won't be Brock and Orton after the whole controversy with Brock. Let Rollins and Balor main event and give then 30 mins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> How long until we get a thread decrying "Super Finn's" push?


Like I said to another poster, if he gets like 3 or 4 title reigns like Roman did in 3 months then you can complain. But this is how you push a new star. Let him hold the title until RR or WM to give him a nice first run.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

God Movement said:


> And "might be done" is extremely reactionary and isn't in the least bit logical. *Unless you meant "done" as THE GUY* in which case you may have a point. But "done" as in finished as a main event talent? No, that would ridiculous to even assume.


Yeah, that's what I meant.

They've invested way too much into him for him to ever be done completely, but I meant done as in the next undisputed face of the company.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> While the quality of show in general might improve, don't expect another one like this next week.
> 
> This show is what they call a "hot shot".


But you can't have two good Raws in a row without the first one. There's a chance next week could be good so we'll see.

And now because of tonight I'm optimistic and curious as to what I'm going to see on Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

BALORWINSLOL


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They better be, surely it won't be Brock and Orton after the whole controversy with Brock. Let Rollins and Balor main event and give then 30 mins.


Wouldn't the WWE Championship match be the main event?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Going to be tough on smackdown to top RAW as their midcard/upper midcard is nowhere near as strong as RAW and their women's roster can't compete with RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Wouldn't the WWE Championship match be the main event?


Not necessarily. Sometimes Brock main events without any title involved.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Best RAW in years. I don't think that's hyperbolic or overstating anything. Awesome pro wrestling show.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Still not happy about Rusev jobbing, but still a great Raw.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman to win the Rumble confirmed. :vince$


Redemption Is Ratings :vince$


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> Going to be tough on smackdown to top RAW as their midcard/upper midcard is nowhere near as strong as RAW and their women's roster can't compete with RAW.


All opinions. I like the women on Smackdown MUCH more than Raw's roster. Mid card is mid card whether its Ziggler and ADR or Zayn and Cesaro. Excited to see who Miz will feud with next. I think it will be a great show. American Alpha debut!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very good RAW. I'm thinking Balor might actually beat Seth.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

We are in for a treat at SS.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> While the quality of show in general might improve, don't expect another one like this next week.
> 
> This show is what they call a "hot shot".


You never know this could be the start of consistent weekly good RAW shows.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Great show. I enjoyed it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If SD really does have its own creative separate from RAW, we could be in for something special. The Brand Split done right. 

Both shows doing their absolute best to top the other one. Exciting times, motherfuckers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good to see Reigns is actually being punished and demoted for his test failure. Was really worried it was gonna be back to status quo and Reigns was still gonna be the top dog. Hopefully Vince has been permanently soured on Reigns and his test failure combined with his never ending heat has made Vince wash his hands with Reigns. Probably wishful thinking but i can hope.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If SD really does have its own creative separate from RAW, we could be in for something special. The Brand Split done right.
> 
> Both shows doing their absolute best to top the other one. Exciting times, motherfuckers.


This could be start of the MNW all over again except this time within a promotion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now we just need Styles to feud with Ambrose on SD and have Styles take the title at Summerslam and both brands will be off to a fucking great fresh start. I can see AJ vs Cena for the number 1 contender spot on SD tomorrow, unless they wanna do their 2nd match at Summerlsam, but personally i'd love for Styles to face Cena on SD and beat him clean and go on to face Ambrose at Summerslam.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


> Very good RAW.* I'm thinking Balor might actually beat Seth.*


*

*

Me too, especially after tonight's big win over Roman.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Now we just need Styles to feud with Ambrose on SD and have Styles take the title at Summerslam and both brands will be off to a fucking great fresh start. I can see AJ vs Cena for the number 1 contender spot on SD tomorrow, unless they wanna do their 3rd match at Summerlsam, but personally i'd love for Styles to face Cena on SD and beat him clean and go on to face Ambrose at Summerslam.


I can see that. While Styles vs. Cena 2 would be a good match at SS I'm sure they can just have it happen tomorrow night and allow Styles to go after the WHC and possibly win it at SS. Cena can feud with Corbin and face him at SS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Me too, especially after tonight's big win over Roman.


But whats so great about it is no matter who wins its gonna be good. I'll be happy with either guy, so the winner no matter who it is wont disappoint me. Theres not some absolute shit guy in the match i gotta be worried about winning for once. 

Personally i'd love to see Balor win and have a long title run just to give us a brand new star and top guy right off the bat.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

you can't fault the matches , those 2 fatal fourways could have easily be the main event of raw of the past. The women's match and the actual main event are ppv quality.

Guess the paint for balor will come out for summerslam.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> The wait for Finns debut has been completely worth. This guy has been catapulted to main event status in his first night. Will him and Rolling be the main event for the night on SS?



No clue. If they want to make both brands seem on level ground, I could see Brock vs Orton main eventing given it can billed as a SD vs RAW gladiator type event. If Ambrose is defending the title against someone like say, Wyatt, then I fully expect Rollins vs Finn to go after them. If Dean defends against someone like HHH, it'll likely go after Rollins vs Balor.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple H's two favorite's going at it at Summerslam...:trips5

Also Seth was the first NXT Champion. Could he be the first Universal Champion?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

finn beat reigns clean :bully4

seth rollins vs finn balor :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They better be, surely it won't be Brock and Orton after the whole controversy with Brock. Let Rollins and Balor main event and give then 30 mins.


Probably will be, but I'd rather see Dean get to main event the second biggest show of the year myself, but that's my selfish want for my fave :lol

I just hope they don't start treating Smackdown and it's title (and title holder) like the B-level once again, the whole point of the draft was to make Raw and SD equals.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> But whats so great about it is no matter who wins its gonna be good. I'll be happy with either guy, so the winner no matter who it is wont disappoint me. Theres not some absolute shit guy in the match i gotta be worried about winning for once.
> 
> *Personally i'd love to see Balor win and have a long title run just to give us a brand new star and top guy right off the bat.*




I agree, it doesn't matter who wins but Balor winning would be more epic and a fresh start officially to a new era. This should be a really good match and possibly MOTN and MOTY.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree, it doesn't matter who wins but Balor winning would be more epic and a fresh start officially to a new era. This should be a really good match and possibly MOTN and MOTY.


Yeah it should be a fucking phenomenal match, can't wait to see it.

Hope Rollins busts out a new attire at SS similar to his white attire when he faced Cena at SS, except all shiny and maybe put some more gold on it. Pretty much his new silver attire but replace the silver with Gold and the black with white.

Also can't wait to see what kind of paint Balor wears for his Demon attire, has to look awesome since its Summerslam and the biggest match in his career. 

I haven't looked forward to a ppv main event like this in a long ass time, love both guys, sure to be a great match, sure to be some cool attires. Can't fucking wait!


----------



## DeMar (Jan 29, 2008)

That was a great RAW. I was completely invested and I love the way they changed things up with little things like the way things were shot, interviews and enhancement matches. Great matches tonight and looking forward to Smackdown. Here's to WWE! Hope they keep it up!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> But whats so great about it is no matter who wins its gonna be good. I'll be happy with either guy, so the winner no matter who it is wont disappoint me. Theres not some absolute shit guy in the match i gotta be worried about winning for once.


Agreed, I obviously would like Rollins to win but there really is no lose situation here. No shitty ending to this match. The match itself will no doubt be fantastic.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The fact that the Raw thread has 239 pages kinda says it all.

As a Rollins mark, I'm hoping Finn wins the Universal Championship at Summerslam. We need fresh blood in the title picture. Once Rollins loses, that can begin his fallout with Steph (and Triple H), leading to their eventual rivalry, and Roman can finally let loose as a full blown heel and wreck Balor after the match.

Anyways, fantastic Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No chance SD tops this weeks Raw.

You have a PPV quality match on Raw with a title change and Roman lost clean to Balor.

Going to take a miracle for SD to put something decent out tomorrow with the predictable Cena-AJ and Ambrose-Bray stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> No chance SD tops this weeks Raw.
> 
> You have a PPV quality match on Raw with a title change and Roman lost clean to Balor.
> 
> Going to take a miracle for SD to put something decent out tomorrow with the predictable Cena-AJ and Ambrose-Bray stuff.


It's not a competition, in my eyes. Even if SD is just plain old good tomorrow, not great, but just decent-good, it's a good first step for a show that has been buried by WWE in recent years, before the split. I think it will be a good show. :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's not a competition, in my eyes. Even if SD is just plain old good tomorrow, not great, but just decent-good, it's a good first step for a show that has been buried by WWE in recent years, before the split. I think it will be a good show. :shrug


True, I've been watching both and will continue to do so. I am sure SmackDown Live will deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> This could be start of the MNW all over again except this time within a promotion.


I wouldn't take it that far.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

From the rate the episode thread:


skarvika said:


> Really good episode. New theme, new set, red ropes are back, commentary is back on the stage and much better with Corey replacing JBL packaged with a roster that feels more important and solid booking makes for a strong episode to kick off the brand split. Very happy with that one, 10/10 for me. Nothing bad to say about it, everything good.


Also I should mention that I really prefer the new graphics over the old and the theme sounds like a proper Raw opener.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am quite happily eating crow, at least for one night... did not expect Raw to have quite a seismic shift. It felt like a wrestling show for once. Commentary was actually good, the matches had meaning, and the right guys were pushed while trying to build Nia and Braun in probably the only way possible...... I can't believe we saw some wrestling fundamentals........... on Raw......................... with Reigns and Charlotte losing. 

Did HHH hit Vince with the sledgehammer? That was almost NXT like in presentation. And fuck yes Balor/Rollins. I hope Balor wins to truly be the start of new era, but that match should be something special.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Everything about this show was fantastic. Ironically, the two low points involved New Day and Enzo & Cass. Is it freakin opposite day??

I just hope they don't get our hopes up for zilch.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

The show did what it set up to do , the main events - fatal 4 ways , women's match and the actual main event were all given time and were awesome. They gave debut to quick monster squashes in strowman and nia jax and a returning neville. they set up the next opponents for the new day and enzo & cass (less so for enzo & cass since the shining stars are jobbers , not sure where are they are going with that stupid golden truth pokemon crap).


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

I thought having the quick matches was a great plus. Getting a quick glance of Neville, Enzo and Cass, and even Strowman helps them, gives us a quick taste, doesn't let us realize that Strowman has no move set, etc. But most of all, it keeps the action moving.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

By the end of this week I plan on re-watching the four big matches on Raw. Let me tell you it has been YEARS since I have re-watched a match on Raw. Tonight's episode had stellar in-ring action, they told stories, and are building stars by allowing them the time to shine. Raw was a wrestling show tonight and I hope it continues. Smackdown better bring it too so I can enjoy both shows like I did 10 years ago.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Welp. I can honestly say that was the best RAW I've seen in a long time.

SmackDown, you have WORK to do.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Jon Moore said:


> I thought having the quick matches was a great plus. Getting a quick glance of Neville, Enzo and Cass, and even Strowman helps them, gives us a quick taste, doesn't let us realize that Strowman has no move set, etc. But most of all, it keeps the action moving.


I thought strowman reverse chokeslam was a decent change from the standard big man chokeslam.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For the first time in a long time Raw actually felt like it went by really fast, usually the show feels like it drags for 5 hours, but tonight where it was so good the 3 hours flew by.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I really got the impression the last two cards have been like a territory needing big crowds NOW and hotshotting big moves, without understanding the next lull might be longer.

I mean, Balor pins Reigns clean to be #1A contender, on his first night on the main roster? Sasha wins the title here and not SummerSlam?? 

Look, I get it. Maybe, finally, there's somebody in the booking that finally is listening and understanding the NXT situation is not just a fringe product (as I've heard so often from so many who pooh-pooh it).

Just please don't rush us into what we know is coming. Let Sasha drink this in for a while. Give her the rematch, then Nia or something like that.

But that's a first night for the New Era for you. I mean, yes, they have the opportunity to absorb a lull period for Raw with MNF in about six weeks or so, where no one is going to watch anyway -- and this was always true outside The Wars.

Just be careful not to blow your load completely.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Was it the worst show in history of wrestling? probably was. I wish I could smoke weed durin it like Russo.

> nobody beat Reins
> same nobody that lost to Joe and Nakamura recently. Why Samoe Joe and Shinsuke are not in the title match then?
> another nobody beat best champion in the company
> becky lynch yet to win title
> pokemon go cancer
> another championship 

Just kill it already.

It's 2 more days till impact saves wrestling again. without LU, TNA is television wrestlings only hope for several month now


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, what an awesome RAW. One of the best of the year as it got me reacting and actually captured my attention! Lengthy matches galore from both Fatal Four Way matches and they were good ones. I can't pick which one I enjoyed the most maybe the second one even though it had a clear botch between Reigns and Jericho. There were quite a few squash matches but man is Nia Jax a huge woman! Speaking of women's matches, that Charlotte/Banks match was very good. Things picked up once Dana Brooke got ejected and some of the spots they did were amazing. From Banks suicide dive to Charlotte's Moonsault. This was a PPV match for free and for the world to see Banks win the Divas Title. Good stuff. 

Was shocked to see the Shining Stars back on TV but glad they got some mic time before losing easily to Enzo and Cass. I had no problem with Truth and Goldust playing Pokemon Go all over the arena. Of course, the main event shocked me with Reigns dominating Finn Balor for the whole match only to lose cleanly. Did not see that coming at all. No wonder he was drafted that high as they have big plans for him. I guess the only segment I didn't like was the New Day's promo. Talk about random and I did not laugh at all. Great show, please do good Smackdown.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

For what it's worth, RAW talent that wasn't featured on the show tonight (excluding the first segment when everyone was on the stage):

• Big Show
• Bo Dallas
• Jack Swagger
• Mark Henry
• Titus O’Neill
• Bubba Ray Dudley
• D-Von Dudley
• Alicia Fox
• Paige
• Summer Rae

Of note, Seth Rollins was barley on the show and Brock Lesnar was absent tonight but was featured in an advertisement for next week.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

It didn't feel right that Finn went over just like that. They could have at least build him a little bit before beating the guy who hasn't lost clean on tv. I have seen 0 matches from Balor before this RAW and he just comes in and beats Rusev and Reigns just feels strange. I don't know how there could be money in Balor vs Rollins.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Definitely a huge step up in comparison to the past couple of years of dross but three hours is still way too long regardless. Saxton is a fucking gimp and continues to butt in with pointless comments which is so, so irritating but it's cool to have the announce table back to where it used to be in the past. Both Balor matches were good and he felt like a star. Gallows & Anderson winning the tag titles at Summerslam needs to happen, not too sure what New Day were trying to do exactly but their promo was just bad with some random guy from the ring crew. Sasha is finally champ :dance I was shocked they pulled the trigger so soon but it was still a nice moment regardless.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pari Marshall said:


> Welp. I can honestly say that was the best RAW I've seen in a long time.
> 
> SmackDown, you have WORK to do.


 Nah, Smackdown has been buried off the bat. They can't top what Raw did tonight.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Regardless of how you feel about the match results, this was the best RAW this year.

I hope this wasn't just to make Smackdown's job impossible, I hope RAW at least TRIES to be entertaining each week going forward and not have a big period of time where they are going through the motions.

One week? Sure you can't knock it out of the park all the time but months of boring RAWs as a viewer is not acceptable.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

First time I've watched a full RAW episode since the Daniel Bryan retirement one, and I thought it was pretty good.

Not getting this "greatest RAW ever" talk that some are saying. There were 3 really good matches; the 2nd fatal 4-way, it really made me want to see a Sami Zayn vs. Roman Reigns singles match. Charlotte/Sasha was also really good, one of the best TV matches of the year for sure.

Roman vs. Finn was my favorite match of the night. Finn was his usual robotic self, he did all of his usual moves, but Roman was really damn great there. His swagger, presence, charisma & work on top was all damn good. At this point, he honestly is the best in ring worker of the former Shield guys.

The rest of the show was boring with the New Day segment & all the short squash matches.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Didn't see any of this show. Never turned it on even for a second. Just want to remind everyone that WWE has done this kind of thing before, put on one exceptionally strong show and have us believing they finally get it, only for the following week to be a return to the same old shit. Plus there's still the World's Foremost Twat front and center of it all. I'll believe it when they string more than two good shows together and management is _not_ the focal point of every episode -- and that includes constant cheesy references and reminders of what a better show this one is than the other.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Liked the focus on wrestling action and making a new star in Finn. Liked the significant lack of authority figures throughout the show. And red ropes!

Didn't like the Universal Title name or having Sasha win the title, only because I imagine they did it to pop a rating and have weakened what otherwise would have been a great crowning moment for the Boss at Summerslam.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Someone please end the new day. It's dead

Wow Finn Balor beat the big dog. To be honest once it was Balor v Reigns I knew Balor was winning.

All in all it was a very decent raw. I kinda like the new logo


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Let's talk about the most important change. RED RING ROPES ARE BACK!


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I liked the new announcer set up with them away from the ring and whilst Graves is either more scripted or was nervous (saying less than on NXT) they were a lot better than the previous team.

I also liked post match interviews in or outside the ring.

3 very good matches and some set ups for new feuds. 

Great RAW but the real test comes next week.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, shit. I guess that's what happens when you don't watch Raw.


It happened on Smackdown last week. :grin2:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I enjoyed it. I tuned in since I heard there was a draft last week and things could possibly be improving, and I wasn't disappointed. Graves was good on commentary, the new set is retro yet kinda cool; and the red ropes are back. I noticed a few subtle nuances towards attempting to present parts of the show as competitive or sports oriented, which is refreshing for WWE TV; a welcome change in the product and something I think they should build on over the coming weeks. The writing seemed better, it served to drive the show along more fluently than I remember: which was nice. I liked the inpromptu interviews around the matches, and the matches themselves didn't disappoint: Zayn and Balor both looked great tonight- and except for the opening segment the lack of an on-going heel authority figure throughout the show was both noted and appreciated. 

I would have liked to see more backstage fighting in random hallways (with weapons, because why not), less restriction on promos; and less direction on character. _To an extent_ just let guys speak from their heart and be themselves. I'd bet that for the most part the actual character and personality of these guys and girls on the roster is a more organic, natural base to build a compelling character on than the pre-determined character WWE gives them to play: and so it _feels_ more organic and naturally relatable to the common fan- which in my opinion is just what WWE needs to bring in bigger numbers going forward from this new beginning of sorts.

Although I realize I'm beginning to sound like somewhat of a cliché at this point, I truly believe that if they allow talent to use bullet points instead of scripts things will feel more organic and spontanious; which could lead to more natural promos and more of that tangible electricity Raw needs. 

Since they've gone to so much trouble to successfully re-design a lot of the things that were not working I think now would be the perfect time to go all the way and re-design the way the roster works, let them 'let it all hang out': if someones a bit of a badass in real life- let them be a badass on Raw: if someone's a joker backstage- let them be a joker on Raw. Allow talent to be more of an extention of themselves 'turned up to 10' rather than a static pre-determined character unsuited to their real life personality, fans will pick up on that natural energy and respond to it; which can only make for a better show with more compelling characters.

I digress, I'm not complaining; overall a good show. Albeit with a few rough edges but early signs of some real potential for change and growth, lets hope WWE can continue to bring in the changes next week and turn this into some real momentum going forward. I'll be watching next week, not smoking that hopeium just yet, but I'll be tuning in to see how things turn out.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best Raw episode so far this year, change is definitely happening.

One very entertaining fatal 4-Way, followed by another one which was decent. Sasha becomes new Women's Champion and Finn knocks another nail in Reigns' coffin. Pushing Nia Jax & Braun Strowman as forces is understandable, wasn't bothered with Neville, Enzo & Cass and some other segments. All in all though this episode was very good, Smackdown have work to do but having two hours already makes things better, their mid card really worries me though.

Going forward from a Raw perspective, Summerslam is the perfect time to turn Balor heel. Anderson & Gallows beat New Day earlier in the night, then they help Balor beat Rollins. Fans will start having sympathy for Rollins, frustrated with them holding the title off him, this story builds and builds up until the Rumble or even Wrestlemania where Rollins finally wins the title back.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

That was so much better than I expected


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

No complaints from me.
Keep having dem jobbers matches with Braun and Nia, let them improve and become monsters, let hero faces bring their A game against them, lose or win they'll look credible giving it their all against someone that size.

Neville return and Enzo/Cass segment were good. The Club looking good, hopefully next tag team champions.

Sasha finally has her moment, well deserved. 

The 4-way matches were great, and I have no problem with Russev getting pinned as he could afford it more than Cesaro or KO who lost last night.
Reigns pinning Jericho and then losing to Balor clean, 1 on 1, was awesome. So 1 coup de gras = 2 pedigrees >> 3 F5.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW was legit awful, as I anticipated. I still can't get over the fact they did shitty ass fatal four ways instead of a tournament. :lmao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't get the two four-ways. Owens, Zayn and Cesaro should have all been in their own matches and getting a win.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW was legit awful, as I anticipated. I still can't get over the fact they did shitty ass fatal four ways instead of a tournament. :lmao


If they did a tournament it would've been like Survivor Series all over again though. At least it was something somewhat different.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> If they did a tournament it would've been like Survivor Series all over again though. At least it was something somewhat different.


Who cares if it was different if it was shit?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

first time watching finn balor and he honestly looked like a little kid in the fatal fourway match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW really threw down the gauntlet for Smackdown. I'll be shocked if next week can follow it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great Raw. That was a Raw for a Pro Wrestling fan last night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW was actually very enjoyable, just watched the whole thing taped, yes, the whole thing. Even that joke of a match Strowman had, I guess they are going the Ryback route with him? It felt real fresh, the logo looked way better than I expected on TV, the whole thing gave me a kind of ruthless aggression era vibe.

I was pleasantly surprised by how much different it actually felt. Just shows how such small changes can make such a difference to the show. You know, I thought a small roster would hurt the show being 3 hours, but aside from some moments, they made great use of what they had on RAW. The Fatal 4-Way's were very enjoyable, I liked that they didn't just put Reigns/Rollins for a match at SummerSlam like I expected for the new title and it was a pleasant surprise seeing Balor winning and going on to face Rollins, that is going to be fucking sick!
Balor's debut in general was really well handled, won a Fatal 4-Way, Beat Reigns clean, is going on to face Seth, arguably the biggest guy in recent times for a brand new Championship. That is massive for a guy that just appeared on the main roster.

Also, I can't forget Sasha/Charlotte, what a match that was. Outstanding. That's the first Women's Match I've watched from start to finish (aside from NXT) without losing interest, they both did extremely well. I haven't been paying attention to Charlotte as Champ much, but I liked what I saw from both of them. The division is looking really promising heading in to the future.

All in all, a really good show, and actually memorable for a change. Anyone calling it bad is on crack.
:bjpenn


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Best Raw episode so far this year, change is definitely happening.
> 
> One very entertaining fatal 4-Way, followed by another one which was decent. Sasha becomes new Women's Champion and Finn knocks another nail in Reigns' coffin. Pushing Nia Jax & Braun Strowman as forces is understandable, wasn't bothered with Neville, Enzo & Cass and some other segments. All in all though this episode was very good, Smackdown have work to do but having two hours already makes things better, their mid card really worries me though.
> 
> Going forward from a Raw perspective, *Summerslam is the perfect time to turn Balor heel*. Anderson & Gallows beat New Day earlier in the night, then they help Balor beat Rollins. Fans will start having sympathy for Rollins, frustrated with them holding the title off him, this story builds and builds up until the Rumble or even Wrestlemania where Rollins finally wins the title back.


If they turn Balor heel, does Rollins go tweener, and gets a rematch at the next PPV?? Where does this leave Roman? Although I think it's too soon, I do feel like Balor is going to win, because the roster is in dire need of another top talent.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Balor is just.. he has such a fucking aura around him, I can't describe it. 
It's even more present on RAW. 
If I look into his eyes I see the same intensity as in Ambrose and as I said 100 times before, I am so fucking sad that we won't get an Ambrose/Balor feud soon. I was waiting for it so hard. 

Finn/Seth tho... it will be a FANTASTIC fight. :bateman

Need to watch Sashas match now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Last nights Raw was a better show than this years Wrestlemania and I was AT Wrestlemania. I can't believe the complete turnaround in just one fucking night. It's incredible. I watched Raw from start to finish and it flew in. More than anything else, I enjoyed literally every single segment. I also cannot put into words how much NOT having JBL on commentary improved the overall presentation of the show. He's a fucking black hole and I'm glad to be rid of him, I'm just sorry that the guys on SD will have to deal with his bullshit. Now the Raw guys and girls will actually be put over on commentary instead of constantly put down and made fun of. JBL being gone, the addition of Graves and even Byron being unafraid to give input along with Cole being solid too, all of it made the show instantly more watchable. Amazing what a small tweak can do for everybody. If Raw can keep this up then I will definitely keep tuning in. For the first time in the longest time I actually enjoyed watching Raw. Naturally there will be peaks and valleys, they won't be able to put out a show this good every week, but if they stay the course here they will get me back as a weekly viewer for sure. 

And one other thing, I am totally down for this version of Roman Reigns. As part of an ensemble with Rollins, Balor and the other top names I can definitely enjoy Reigns. His wrestling wasn't really the problem for me, it was his horrendous forced booking. Now that that is gone he's 10x more watchable than he was. This suspension of his just could be the best thing to happen to him and Raw in ages. 

ALL HAIL NXT 

:bosstrips


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

THA_WRESTER said:


> If they turn Balor heel, does Rollins go tweener, and gets a rematch at the next PPV?? Where does this leave Roman? Although I think it's too soon, I do feel like Balor is going to win, because the roster is in dire need of another top talent.


Maybe, Balor definitely needs a new direction though, the guy is simply not a face. The problem with Balor is his character rather than his wrestling capabilities, his "demon" side needs a direction, right now he just comes out in body paint and does the exact same thing he does without it.

Roman deserves to rot for a bit, they can start to build him back up around Survivor Series. His own faults but he should remain being punished.



EL SHIV said:


> RAW really threw down the gauntlet for Smackdown. I'll be shocked if next week can follow it.


Course it won't, if they match this week I'll be extremely surprised, of course that doesn't mean it will turn shit again though. All about consistency now, solid episodes after solid episodes, 6/10, 7/10, 8/10 worthy episodes. Next week it's all about building feuds & storylines.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Honestly? The show was alright I was able to watch the whole thing without FFW. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks was match of the show imo! And I really like the new set it looks better. I think that SD tonight will even be better (Y) That squash match with Strauman though :lmao


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Maybe, Balor definitely needs a new direction though, the guy is simply not a face. The problem with Balor is his character rather than his wrestling capabilities, his "demon" side needs a direction, right now he just comes out in body paint and does the exact same thing he does without it.
> 
> Roman deserves to rot for a bit, they can start to build him back up around Survivor Series. His own faults but he should remain being punished.
> 
> ...


Haha, for how much time they spent building up Roman Reigns, I think it would come back to bite them in the ass if they just let him rot as you put it, lol. I know, down in NXT they tried to justify "The Demon" being a reflection of his alter-ego he uses to psyche out his opponent, which really isn't much of a demon if you think about it?? Let him live into it, do creepy backstage segments where he haunts his opponent, or some shit. If I were to book Raw, I'd have:
Tops Heels: Roman Reigns, Finn Balor, Kevin Owens, Sheamus, Chris Jericho, Rusev
Top Faces: Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Cesaro
and think they are starting to head in that direction, but as of right now after looking at that, I say have Balor win as a face, feud with Sheamus for the next couple of months heading into HIAC, where Rollins/Reigns can end their feud inside the cell, and the winner goes on to face Finn Balor at the next event (Survivor Series I think?) where Balor can then turn heel with Anderson/Gallows joining him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoyed RAW. I wasn't able to watch all of it but I have nothing to really rage about from what I did see. If they're slowing down Roman's push, I can understand that. But I hope Stephanie debasing him and losing is not some weekly occurrence. 

The name of the new belt is stupid. Is Universal really the best they could come up with?

Sasha winning the belt made the belt. 

I didn't have much expectation for this "New Era" but last night was a solid start. Seth vs. Finn should be a great match. The WWE just needs to keep up this creative direction.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't mind it. Enjoyed the first four-way match, the women's match was entertaining (it was about time they gave Banks the belt) and they put over Balor very well and made him look a big deal after his NXT run. 

Shame Neville didn't get much of a reaction as I quite like him, but I guess he's just swimming along and he'll find his way when the Cruiserweights come in. Nice to see the squash matches, the absolute state of the jobber with the Offspring tattoo though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

RAW was a good show last night. All the matches was solid, even the squash matches which they should do weekly to show off wrestlers they are building up, while using local indy talent to do the jobs so their own talent doesn't look weak and do the jobs themselves. Sasha/Charlotte was obviously match of the night, and was surprised Sasha won the belt this early as I figured it be at SS but she deserved it and hopefully gets a good title run. The fatal four way matches was good, especially the first one and the main event between Balor and Reigns was good as well. Surprised Balor won the whole thing as I figured it be Reigns facing Rollins again but nice WWE changed things up with Balor getting a shot at the title, even if he is a rookie. The post fight interviews also was good and added a sports like vibe to the show that needs to also happen weekly for purposes like that. Shows also that the fights matter and wins and losses are a big deal. If RAW can be this good weekly which I hope it is we are in for a real treat. Cannot wait until next week, which is something I haven't felt about RAW in years.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NEW INTRO
NEW MUSIC
RED ROPES
SOLID BOOKING
NEW ANNOUNCE TEAM
JOBBERS BEING JOBBERS
NEW STARS BEING BUILT

Solid job Raw. More of the same consistently please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> If they're slowing down Roman's push, I can understand that. But I hope Stephanie debasing him and losing is not some weekly occurrence.


Yeah, hopefully it doesn't comes to that. He is out of the title picture already and they should keep it that way for a while, he also served his suspension and ate the pin at the triple threat as he should have done. I understand why Stephanie went at him like that on RAW but hopefully they don't overdo it. Let him remain low key for a bit, let him have some matches lower down the card and work his way up again and maybe put him in a match with someone like Owens or Jericho for SummerSlam.

Not what a lot of people here would like to see of course, were it for them he would be jobbing to Fandango every week on Main Event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, hopefully it doesn't comes to that. He is out of the title picture already and they should keep it that way for a while, he also served his suspension and ate the pin at the triple threat as he should have done. I understand why Stephanie went at him like that on RAW but hopefully they don't overdo it. Let him remain low key for a bit, let him have some matches lower down the card and work his way up again and maybe put him in a match with someone like Owens or Jericho for SummerSlam.
> *
> Not what a lot of people here would like to see of course, were it for them he would be jobbing to Fandango every week on Main Event.*


I haven't seen anyone imply that, tbh. They just want something different from what they've gotten over the past year, which is completely understandable.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly, I think this is better off for Roman in the long run. A lot of people hated how he looked to be going the 'Super' Reigns route, and wining all the time. He just got beat clean twice in two nights. Let the dust settle, and he'll be back in the Main Event scene again before we know it. I really don't mind the guy when he's on form, but you don't need to have him be unstoppable all the time, and I think they've established and put enough time in to Roman now, that he'll always be a guy hovering near the Main Event scene and in pretty big matches, a bit like Cena does now.

Hell, I got a lot more respect for Roman last night, he wasn't just going through the motions, and genuinely looked to be trying to put Balor over. Which is good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I haven't seen anyone imply that, tbh. They just want something different from what they've gotten over the past year, which is completely understandable.


Not exactly that obviously but the sentiment that Reigns should be made to job to low card guys as a punishment is certainly there, with many calling his suspension a "vacation" and such.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW was legit awful, as I anticipated. I still can't get over the fact they did shitty ass fatal four ways instead of a tournament. :lmao


I bet that SmackDown Live will have a tournament or two. I don't think the WWE wants several tournaments happening at the same time on several shows. There a different ways to establish a number one contender other than a tournament - multi-man matches, battle royals etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Not exactly that obviously but the sentiment that Reigns should be made to job to low card guys as a punishment is certainly there, with many calling his suspension a "vacation" and such.


I haven't even seen that. Just that he shouldn't be in the title picture right now. He DID break the rules, tbh..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, hopefully it doesn't comes to that. He is out of the title picture already and they should keep it that way for a while, he also served his suspension and ate the pin at the triple threat as he should have done. I understand why Stephanie went at him like that on RAW but hopefully they don't overdo it. Let him remain low key for a bit, let him have some matches lower down the card and work his way up again and maybe put him in a match with someone like Owens or Jericho for SummerSlam.
> 
> Not what a lot of people here would like to see of course, were it for them he would be jobbing to Fandango every week on Main Event.


I think you understand where I'm coming from. I have no interest or patience for characters who are degraded each week. It's just something I've never cared for. I do have my exceptions (Becky, Daniel Bryan) but even their underdog stories grew thin over thin. I really hope Stephanie has gotten her "digs" out of her system. Probably not. 

Owens/Reigns have some great chemistry IMO. A feud between the two would be nice. 

I'm doing my best to take a wait and see approach on how they rebuild his character now that he's returned. Balor/Reigns was a good match though despite any concerns I may have over Roman's booking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I haven't even seen that. Just that he shouldn't be in the title picture right now. He DID break the rules, tbh..


Just on the recent What is next for Reigns thread you have someone suggesting that he should be putting over guys like Cesaro and Braun Strowman. Also even before his suspension was up a lot of people were complaining about him simply being on the triple threat match and calling his suspension a vacation. Of course, many simply wanted him to step out of the title picture for a while (myself included0 but that doesn't means that there weren't or aren't people that would like what I said to happen instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Just on the recent What is next for Reigns thread you have someone suggesting that he should be putting over guys like Cesaro and Braun Strowman. Also even before his suspension was up a lot of people were complaining about him simply being on the triple threat match and calling his suspension a vacation. Of course, many simply wanted him to step out of the title picture for a while (myself included0 but that doesn't means that there weren't or aren't people that would like what I said to happen instead.


They are probably half-kidding. It just goes to show, it's one of the dangers of being booked the way Vince booked him for so long. :shrug As far as still being in the triple threat, that's a legit criticism. Definitely people in the back who had a good chuckle with that, I'd bet.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Easily one of the best RAWs of the year. :mark: :mark: for Finn. Did not see that coming at all. I hope they can keep up this momentum. I'm really excited for both RAW next week and Smackdown today. If they can keep up this kind of quality, maybe more viewers will start tuning in again.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Marks know who Balor is, rest of the fanbase don't.
> 
> It's like moving Joe to the roster and giving him a match Lesnar in the first month at Summerslam. A complete waste.


It's not the same at all. Balor was in NXT for a LONG time. He's established a brand with the demon gimmick, with the paint. He has a unique look, he's ripped to shreds, and moves merch. Its not the same at all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There is no middle ground with Finn. You either like him or you don't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

